# Calculo, diseño y construcción de transformadores



## Andres Cuenca

Este es un buen manual publicado por la revista mecánica popular, en donde se mencionan todos los pasos para la construcción de un transformador.

Parte 1: http://www.mimecanicapopular.com/verhaga.php?n=18
Parte 2: http://www.mimecanicapopular.com/verhaga.php?n=19

Saludos.


----------



## JV

Un pequeño aporte al tema:


Descripción de los transformadores y planilla de Excel para realizar cálculos. Hay un programa también pero no lo probé:
http://www.frino.com.ar/transformador.htm

Video demostrativo de como armar un transformador:







Saludos..


----------



## elaficionado

Encontré este programa en la red: caltrans (en excel), y un manual llamado: Calculo, diseño y construcción de transformadores monofasicos.


----------



## davidsuarez

aquí les mando uno que esta muy bueno úsenlo y me cuentan


----------



## fbesil

Hace mucho realicé este programa en excel para transformadores monofásicos.
Si les es de utilidad pueden usarlo.
Me faltó agregar una hoja que permitiera calcular con un núcleo viejo, pero si se usa la comparación entre el núcleo necesario y las medidas del que tienen igual se puede calcular.


----------



## lirec

La ayuda que pusieron esta muy excelente, pero les cuento amigos que tengo un transformador con el cual quisiera construirme un soldador, por favor alguien me puede indicar como tendria que calcular el trasformador.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

lirec dijo:
			
		

> La ayuda que pusieron esta muy excelente, pero les cuento amigos que tengo un transformador con el cual quisiera construirme un soldador, por favor alguien me puede indicar como tendria que calcular el trasformador.



pues depende de que tipo de soldador, he visto que usan una fuente DC rectificada y filtrada de unos 12 a 48VDC a unos 100 amperios de pico y la usan para aplicaciones caseras, soldar puertas, chasis, rejas, tubos, si es asi deberias dimensionar la potencia del transformador y la fuente de acuerdo al metal que vayas a soldar, creo que hay una tabla en internet.

Alguien que sepa de soldadoras que nos saque de la duda.

Saludos.


----------



## Cientifico

Para una Soldadora electrica por arco,necesitas de 42Va55v.

Seccion del nucleo de silicio 35cm cuadrados.Primario 200 espiras de alambre de cobre de 1.8mm de diametro,y el secundario 42 espiras de alambre de 4mm de diametro.Esta es una soldadora de 200Amp.


----------



## lirec

muy buenos datos amigo cientifico, pero sigo teniendo una duda ... en este foro nuestros compañeros nos han brindado metodos para realizar el calculo de transformadores, se puede calcular el soldador de la misma manera o se tiene que tener alguna consideracion especial para realizar el calculo de soldadores.


----------



## Cientifico

lirec dijo:
			
		

> muy buenos datos amigo cientifico, pero sigo teniendo una duda ... en este foro nuestros compañeros nos han brindado metodos para realizar el calculo de transformadores, se puede calcular el soldador de la misma manera o se tiene que tener alguna consideracion especial para realizar el calculo de soldadores.



La soldadora electrica no es mas ni menos que un trasformador.Si tienes como calcular un transformador te sirve perfectamente,no tenes ninguna consideracion especial.Si vos bobinas de acuerdo a los datos que  mencioné exito asegurado.

Consulta lo que quieras,no me molesta.


----------



## xavirom

Para una máquina de soldar, no es válido bobinar como un transformador convencional, lo que hay que logar es un transformador de mala regulación, por que?, porque la soldadura por arco con electrodos produce un cortocircuito franco y si bien el transformador tiene una capacidad X de corriente de cortocircuito, esta es muy elevada y no habría diodo que lo soporte (al menos de un costo razonable para una soldadora). Yo recomiendo realizar separadamente primario de secundario y con esto se logra en principio un transformador con una regulación mala por lo que la corriente de cortocircuito se verá reducida, si esta disminución resulta todavía una corriente elevada, se puede empeorar aún más la regulación alejando una bobina de la otra (dejando previamente lugar para ello). Técnicamente hablando, con este procedimiento lo que se hace es aumentar la reactancia de dispersión, se puede calcular la misma pero es un procedimiento engorroso. Probablemente tengas que utilizar el método de prueba y error basándote en esta información. Espero haberte sido útil.


----------



## lirec

amigos cientifico y xavirom, con la ayuda de ustedes ya estoy a punto de ponerme manos a la obra, ya estoy desarmando mi transformador, e decidido calcular el embobinado primario de acuerdo a los metodos de calculo que me proporcionaron en este foro,y el secundario lo realizare del mismo numero de alambre que el primario pero dejando voltajes de salida de  30, 35, 40 y 45 voltios, estaria bien mi razonamiento ? o debo considerar algo mas. con la ayuda de ustedes realizare la prueba y les comentare mas adelante cuales fueron mis resultados.


----------



## Cientifico

LIREC. Repito con los datos que te dije anteriormente,tienes exito asegurado.NO DUDES.

    Mi trabajo consiste en Diseñar,fabricar,modificar y reparar Soldadoras electricas por arco,lo aclaro porque tambien fabrico soldadoras de punto.

Lo mismo,para los cargadores de baterias. Bobino todo tipo de transformadores.


----------



## dan.garay20

holaa,,, cientifico me gusta la información que das, pero me quedan algunas preguntas, de que espesor deberian ser las laminas de silicio? y como se haria la regulacion de este soldador....generalmente tiene una perilla reguladora que no se que es lo q regula exactamente, si el amperaje, el voltaje o q...


----------



## Cientifico

dan.garay20 dijo:
			
		

> holaa,,, cientifico me gusta la información que das, pero me quedan algunas preguntas, de que espesor deberian ser las laminas de silicio? y como se haria la regulacion de este soldador....generalmente tiene una perilla reguladora que no se que es lo q regula exactamente, si el amperaje, el voltaje o q...



Las chapas de silicio tienen un espesor que depende del fabricante. Se encuentran espesores desde 0.20mm hasta 1.5mm

mas o menos,mientras mas fina la chapa,mejor.Lo importante es que el apilado de chapas,lograr un 35 a 40 ó mas centimetros cuadrados.
La perilla reguladora,que tu mencionas,regula en algunas maquinas el voltaje y en otras el amperaje


----------



## dan.garay20

Otra pregunta, como estarian conformadas estas perillas?, basta con un potenciometro que regule el amperaje?, lei que una forma de variar el amperaje era formar una especie de rectangulo del mismo material que el nuclo del transformador y hacer que este se mueva entre medio de las dos bobinas, supongo que esto bloquea o no el campo electromagnetico generado por las bobinas, si me pudieras responder esto te lo agradeceria.


----------



## Cientifico

dan.garay20 dijo:
			
		

> Otra pregunta, como estarian conformadas estas perillas?, basta con un potenciometro que regule el amperaje?, lei que una forma de variar el amperaje era formar una especie de rectangulo del mismo material que el nuclo del transformador y hacer que este se mueva entre medio de las dos bobinas, supongo que esto bloquea o no el campo electromagnetico generado por las bobinas, si me pudieras responder esto te lo agradeceria.



Si ,es uno de los sistemas que se utilizan,cortando el flujo magnetico. A mi me gusta mas hacer muchas derivaciones,y variar el voltaje. Puedes poner las derivaciones en el primario ó en el secundario,anda bien de las dos maneras.


----------



## diego nielsen

he visto hace años hacer tranformadores para los amplificadores a partir de los viejos trafo de los tele blanco y negro, esos comunes de chapas e y l  , no recuerdo su comportamiento pero creo deben haber funcionado bien... la idea no es mala puesto que los trafo son caros... yo por las dudas tengo guardados desde hace varios.. años unos 5 de estos viejos transformadores..


----------



## herverluis

hola amigo tengo un problema de transformadores en el calculo deseo que me ayuden urgente tengo un motor de 70 amp  de 40 hp y es de 380 a mas voltios aca por donde vivo no hay ese voltaje hay de 220 voltios y quiero hacer un transformador que me eleve el voltaje a 440 voltios y es trifasica gracias

hola amigos nesecito un esquema para hacer un transformador de elevacion de voltaje de 220 a 440 voltios me pueden ayudar a y tiene que ser trifasico, gracias por su apoyo


----------



## diego nielsen

epa, eso tiene que ser alguien que sepa muy mucho !! la verdad no recuerdo bien pero me parece que la trifasica viene desfasada... pregunta..  en que lo tenes puesto al motor ??

hay una forma barata y facil de conectarlo, pero se pierde bastante potencia.... por eso si al motor de 40 hp, lo usas para trabajo a tope de rendimiento, por ejemplo una moledora o algo asi ya no serviria....La conexión que habrás de realizar será en Triángulo. 
Conectarás los dos cables del sistema monofásico a dos de los tres bornes del motor. Acoplarás un condensador entre el tercer borne del motor y uno de los otros dos cables del sistema monofásico. Dependiendo de cual de ellos conectes el condensador girará en un sentido u otro. 
Datos de condensador: 
Tensión 400 voltios, para así absorber los picos. 
Capacidad 280 microfaradios. Aproximadamente 70 microfaradios por Kw de potencia del motor. 
Esta es la forma más simple y económica que conozco. 

esto te deja aprox. entre un 60 y 70 % de le potencia del motor, o sea seria de entre  25 a 28 h.p.

NOTA: el capacitor seria de unos 1000 mf, que algun moderador revise....


----------



## Fogonazo

herverluis dijo:


> hola amigo tengo un problema de transformadores en el calculo deseo que me ayuden urgente tengo un motor de 70 amp  de 40 hp y es de 380 a mas voltios aca por donde vivo no hay ese voltaje hay de 220 voltios y quiero hacer un transformador que me eleve el voltaje a 440 voltios y es trifasica gracias


Un transformador de esas características seguramente te será mas caro que un motor nuevo o que mandar a rebobinar el que ya tienes.


----------



## Eduardo

herverluis dijo:


> ... tengo un motor de 70 amp de 40 hp y es de 380 a mas voltios *aca por donde vivo no hay ese voltaje hay de 220 voltios* y quiero hacer un transformador que me eleve el voltaje a 440 voltios y es trifasica gracias



*Que es lo que hay?* 220 monofasico o 220 trifasico?


----------



## diego nielsen

fogo, yo trabajo en un taller metalurgico... y lo que veo es que un motor trifasico es casi la mitad de chico que un monofasico... para los mismos h.p.  por eso no me atrevi a dar esa idea, tengo miedo que no de el chasis del motor, lo que vi que usan son conversores rotativos, para esa potencia cuestan unos 8.000 u$s .....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, como todos los días aparece alguien preguntando como se calculan los transformadores y siempre sucede lo mismo: toman uno de los programas que andan por ahí en el foro y lo usan para calcularlo y les resulta cualquier verdura, entonces hoy decidí subir copias escaneadas de parte de un libro (el mismo que usé para el hilo "Como obtener algunos datos de los transformadores"), pero en esta parte escaneada está el procedimiento de cálculo simplificado de un transformador de hasta 1000 V.A., así que debería alcanzarle a cualquiera de los que andan por el foro.

_*IMPORTANTE:* *Yo no me dedico a calcular y diseñar transformadores*, y esto lo subo como un aporte al foro, por que ya me están cansando que pregunten siempre lo mismo. Como no me dedico a esto, NO HABRÁ AYUDA DE MI PARTE para ningún calculo y espero que eso les quede claro. Si alguien necesita algo, pues va a tener que estudiar y analizar en profundidad los documentos adjuntos...y queda librado a su suerte (pero el método descripto funciona, y funciona MUY bien, así que por ese lado no va a haber problema)._

Lo que he posteado es una copia que alguna vez le envié al usuario Oscar Monsalvo para que calculara un bruto trafo que necesitaba para un amplificador gigante que estaba haciendo, y hasta donde sé, le anduvo perfectamente bien.

Tengan en cuenta que si bien este es un método simplificado, es "simplificado" respecto al bardo que resulta calcular un trafo de mas de 1 kV.A., pero no por ello deja cosas de lado, ya que es bastante completo.

Dentro del archivo .ZIP adjunto está un .PDF que contiene un concepto que está en otra parte del libro pero que es necesario conocer (y saber los valores) para poder proceder a realizar el cálculo, así que van a necesitar leer el PDF.

Y como de costumbre, los *CREDITS*:
La información presentada está completamente tomada del libro *TRANSFORMADORES - Sexta Edición, del Ing. Francisco L. Singer*, editado en *1976 *por la editorial *NeoTécnica*. Hasta donde yo sé, este material es histórico y ni el autor ni la editorial existen en la actualidad, pero si alguien hace bardo, le pido a los responsables del foro que se deshagan de esta publicación.

Saludos!


----------



## ALE777

Cientifico dijo:


> LIREC. Repito con los datos que te dije anteriormente,tienes exito asegurado.NO DUDES.
> 
> Mi trabajo consiste en Diseñar,fabricar,modificar y reparar Soldadoras electricas por arco,lo aclaro porque tambien fabrico soldadoras de punto.
> 
> Lo mismo,para los cargadores de baterias. Bobino todo tipo de transformadores.


Estimado CIENTIFICO:
me contaron que hay soldadoras que andan a corriente CONTINUA, que usan diodos...
tenes idea si esto es CIERTO??? yo siempre me plantee el hecho de la gran corriente que los diodos deben soportar al rectificar la corriente...y para que sea continua...usan capacitor???...si me podes contestar, muchas gracias!!!


----------



## ALE777

Hola Amigos/as:
                    Revolviendo en el universo de mis documentos de mi compu, encontre este archivo, que me parecio interesante compartirlo con ustedes...no se ni me acuerdo de donde lo baje, solo se que es de una universidad de Chile (por lo que dice el pdf).
                                                espero les sirva...saludos!!!


----------



## Roberto Calderón

muchachos aca les dejo un programa que hice para simplificar los calculos en tranformadores, (se sintetizan frecuencia, permeabilidad magnetica..etc), solo basta con que le den la potencia (P) que necesitan, una de las medidas (ancho) de la seccion transversal del nucleo (cms), el Vin y el Vout y listo. el les entrega las espiras, el calibre del alambre y la otra medida de la seccion transversal del nucleo (altura). espero les sirva de ayuda en sus proyectos. 
envien comentarios de sus experiencias.


----------



## Nemesis

que aportazo loque yo andaba buscando gracias! señor ezavalla

hola roberto caldero una pregunta este programa para calcular sirve para transformadores de amplificadores? que tienen dos voltajes de salida i una tierra o comun?


----------



## Roberto Calderón

nemesis si necesitas tap central digita el doble de voltaje que necesitas en el secundario, luego la linea del tap saldria por la mitad de las espiras. si necesitas otro voltaje (alimentacion de preamplificadores) digita los mismos datos del inicio solo cambia el voltage del secundario por el que necesitas y no tomes el calibre del alambre que el programa te arroja, lo sustituyes por un filamento delgado por ejemplo  22 AWG, si requieres tambien tap central ..la misma operacion.


----------



## Nemesis

ok gracias men..


----------



## moonwalker

hola a todos, yo tengo un nucleo de un transformador viejo que compre hacen dias el cual tiene una superficie cuadrada de 15.5 cm2 y deseo embobinar el secundario para que me de 28 voltios, primario 115 voltios... de acuerdo con las formulas que saque por medio de la pagina ladelec.com este trasnformador puede soportar aproximadamente los 5 Amperios pero quisiera que ustedes le echaran un vistazo a los calculos que hice: 359 vueltas en el primario y 87 vueltas en el secundario, de antemano muchas gracias por su colaboracion


----------



## el-rey-julien

moonwalker dijo:


> hola a todos, yo tengo un nucleo de un transformador viejo que compre hacen dias el cual tiene una superficie cuadrada de 15.5 cm2 y deseo embobinar el secundario para que me de 28 voltios, primario 115 voltios... de acuerdo con las formulas que saque por medio de la pagina ladelec.com este trasnformador puede soportar aproximadamente los 5 Amperios pero quisiera que ustedes le echaran un vistazo a los calculos que hice: 359 vueltas en el primario y 87 vueltas en el secundario, de antemano muchas gracias por su colaboracion


parece que esta bien tu calculo ,ami me dio con mas o menos igual que tu calculo 
368 vueltas en el primario con alambre 0,80
89 vueltas en el secundario con alambre 1.57

5 amper 28 volt .
entrada 115 1,4 amper

asi que deve estar bien nomas
por los redondeos quedaria casi igual


----------



## aalobaina

Hola amigos, soy nuevo aquí. He armado una planta de soldar criolla, tengo un primario con alambre de enrollado (planchuela) Numero 11, 210 espiras para 220 volts de entrada y tengo un secundario que me da hasta 83 volts. El objetivo del voltaje alto en el secundario es lograr soldar con la 7018, que por catálogo dice que se necesitan 78 volts minimo de voltaje abierto. Efectivamente logro romper el arco pero solo por uno o dos segundos máximo, despues o se apaga el arco o se pega. Como no tengo pinzas amperimetricas con mas de 60 amperes, no puedo medir el secundario. Ahora el primario me consume 14 o 15 amperes cuando arranca y despues baja a 12 amperes, este es uno de los fenómenos que he observado. Por otro lado el bobinado no se calienta aunque le deje pegada la variila, pero por otro lado además la varilla no se pone al rojo vivo (estas pruebas las hice con una 6011 3.2 mm). Lo que se me calienta un poco son las molduras metélicas que mantienen unido al transformador pero no el transformador en si. Yo derrito bien varillas 4mm como la E 6013 aunque veo que falta un poco de calidad en el cordon. La planta en vacio consume en el primario1.8 amp. Alguien me puede decir si esto es normal o las plantas de fábrica consumen un poco mas. agradecería cualquier ayuda por que estoy al tirarla para el medio de la calle


----------



## blasidalen

Hola,hasta que punto es cierto que los transformadores para amplificador audio pueden tener el primario de la mitad de potencia que el secundario,no encuentro ningun documento relativo e dichos transformadores y temo quedarme corto en potencia albobinar,por otro lado de ser confirmado sería beneficioso.


----------



## Tacatomon

Naaa, estás mal. La potencia que entra en el primaro es la de salida del secundario más las perdidas...

Si te dás cuenta, pasa que al tener un secundario de un voltaje menor que el voltaje de entrada, parecerá que saca más potencia que la que consume, al tener más corriente de salida que la que consume el primario, pero con unas cuantas secillas se encontrará la equivalencia... 
La realidad es muy diferente.

Saludos!!


----------



## Eduardo

blasidalen dijo:


> ...hasta que punto es cierto que los transformadores para amplificador audio pueden tener el primario de la mitad de potencia que el secundario.


Eso puede venir de una mala interpretacion cuando el primario tiene punto medio.

En cualquier transformador, se dimensiona el alambre de manera que las perdidas en el primario sean iguales a las del secundario.

Cuando se tienen varios secundarios, debe hacerse que las perdidas en el primario sean igual a la *suma* de la de los secundarios.  
Y lo mismo cuando se tienen dos (o mas) primarios.


----------



## blasidalen

Hola Tocatomon,¿no es cierto que en un ampli se alterna el consumo entre las dos ramas de alimentacion? en la semionda positiva consumirá la mitad de tensión del trafo y en la semionda negativa la otra mitad de tensión,por tanto nunca consume el total de tensión.
No se si esto es cierto o discutible.
SALU2


----------



## Tacatomon

Aún así se alternen las ramas, estan tienen energía tiene que salir toda de el primario...


----------



## Skypatagon

Cientifico dijo:


> Si ,es uno de los sistemas que se utilizan,cortando el flujo magnetico. A mi me gusta mas hacer muchas derivaciones,y variar el voltaje. Puedes poner las derivaciones en el primario ó en el secundario,anda bien de las dos maneras.


Hola Cientifico, te leo hace rato en el foro de electronica y me  gustaria armar una soldadora electrica semi profesional. Me darias una  mano si sos tan amable.????? Me gustaria tener un planito y compomentes a  comprar para hacerlo. Te aclaro que no soy electronico ni nada por el  estilo. Como para que me expliques como a uno de 1 grado. jajajajaj  muchas gracias igual. 
Saludos a San Juan


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

ezavalla dijo:


> Lo que he posteado es una copia que alguna vez le envié al usuario Oscar Monsalvo para que calculara un bruto trafo que necesitaba para un amplificador gigante que estaba haciendo, y hasta donde sé, le anduvo perfectamente bien.


 
Muy buena la informacion que nos regala ezavalla, se los recomiendo, ya he calculado dos trafos "gigantes" con estas formulas y me han salido muy bien, ya que la mayoria de las ecuaciones o software que andan por internet solo calculan hasta +-1KW de hay en adelante no toman en cuenta algunas cosas y el transformador queda fallo de alambre lo que hace que se caliente excesivamente.

Aqui estan las pruebas de los trafos que arme:

Primero:







Segundo:






Saludos

PD: No solamente basta con dejar que un software te haga los calculos, hay que leer mucho para saber como trabaja y hacer un calculo a conciencia (saber que es lo que se esta haciendo).


----------



## Tacatomon

Ese es mi problema, que no consigo las chapas!!!
Por eso ahora estudio la manera de armar SMPS`s

Saludos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Muy buena la informacion que nos regala ezavalla, se los recomiendo, ya he calculado dos trafos "gigantes" con estas formulas y me han salido muy bien, ya que la mayoria de las ecuaciones o software que andan por internet solo calculan hasta +-1KW de hay en adelante no toman en cuenta algunas cosas y el transformador queda fallo de alambre lo que hace que se caliente excesivamente.



Muchas gracias Oscar por aportar tu experiencia. Verdaderamente me alegro que todo te haya funcionado muy bien!!!



Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> *PD: No solamente basta con dejar que un software te haga los calculos, hay que leer mucho para saber como trabaja y hacer un calculo a conciencia (saber que es lo que se esta haciendo).*


----------



## ALE777

Estimado TACATOMON:
                             Yo estoy encarando la construccion de un  trafo de los "gigantes", para una fuente que deseo armar...Vos preguntas  por las chapas, y tenes razon, es dificil encontrarlas, no se de donde  sos, lo que te digo (y a los demas interesados tambien) que en SARANDI,  AVELLANEDA, PROVINCIA DE BUENOS AIRES, hay una empresa que vende chapas  de TODOS LOS TAMAÑOS, NO IMPORTA LA CANTIDAD...yo le compre chapas  Nº500, para mi trafo, y el dueño no tuvo inconvenientes en  vendermelas.Las chapas son de MUY BUENA calidad... (Lamentablemente,  empresas como "ALAMTEC", en Capital Federal, ya no las venden mas). En  cuanto a las cazoletas o carretes, para el bobinado, hay una empresa que  los fabrica, llamada PRYDE, y esta en WILDE, AVELLANEDA. Les dejo su  sitio web:

pryde.com.ar

Les comento que el carrete (de plastico) para las chapas Nº500 ME LO  REGALARON!!! (claro, si yo solo queria UNO!!!)
Quiero, de paso, saber si mis calculos estan BIEN encarados: Para un  trafo con esas chapas, (seccion 6,4 x 6,4 cm), con una induccion B =  10000 Gauss, Perdidas = 2W/Kg 
Frecuencia = 50 Hz, y Densidad de corriente = 2A/mm2, me da unos 1450W  de potencia MAXIMA... esta BIEN??? por las dudas, si el "Maestro jedi"  Ezavalla lee esto, que me corrija...GRACIAS!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

ALE777 dijo:


> ......hay una empresa que vende chapas  de TODOS LOS TAMAÑOS, NO IMPORTA LA CANTIDAD...yo le compre chapas  Nº500, para mi trafo, y el dueño no tuvo inconvenientes en  vendermelas.........



Si tienes más datos publicalos para ingresarlos en La Wiki del Foro:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ALE777 dijo:


> Quiero, de paso, saber si mis calculos estan BIEN encarados: Para un  trafo con esas chapas, (seccion 6,4 x 6,4 cm), con una induccion B =  10000 Gauss, Perdidas = 2W/Kg
> Frecuencia = 50 Hz, y Densidad de corriente = 2A/mm2, me da unos 1450W  de potencia MAXIMA... esta BIEN???



Cuales ecuaciones estás usando? Por que 40cm^2 de área del núcleo me parece muy chico para 1500VA.


----------



## ALE777

Estimado FOGONAZO: Si puedo mañana me pego una vuelta por la empresa y subo la direccion, telefono y email, y lo dejo en la direccion que pasaste...
Estimado EZAVALLA, la formula que use la obtuve de un sitio, que a continuacion lo paso (por los que quieran consultar):
http://www.aurover.com.ar/clconline/conscalctraf.htm#1

Ahi tome la formula, que es esta, para el calculo de la seccion:

*Sección = 24 * RAÍZ ( (Potencia*q) / (f*B*a) )*​ *Espiras por Volt = 22500 / (f * B * S)*​ *q = densidad de corriente en los arrollamientos en Amper / mm2[/COLOR]*
*f = frecuencia en ciclos/s ó Hertz *
*B = inducción máxima en miles de Gauss*
*a = perdidas en chapa de hierro silicio*
​  Usando los valores que puse arriba, use la seccion que corresponde al nucleo de esas chapas, y despeje la potencia...NO ME IMPORTA bajar un poco la potencia, mi objetivo es hacer un trafo de unos 220/28V, y mas de 30A...el alambre que compre para la parte del primario (220V) es de 2mm diametro, y con la formula de espiras x volt, me dio unas 247 vueltas...para la parte del secundario, tengo alambre de cobre forrado en algodon, de 3,5mm diametro..alcanzara, o necesito de MAS diametro? 
               Como siempre, GRACIAS por su tiempo!!!


----------



## alexus

hola, estoy por montar una fuente de unos cuantos amperes (30 amperes), pero... por no poner en practica lo aprendido, me he olvidado...

para el calculo del trafo voy a partir de la tension eficaz ya rectificada, que es de 13.8volt, y a partir de ahi, ir calculando hacia atras.

si alguien me refresca la memoria, estare agradecido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ALE777 dijo:


> Estimado EZAVALLA, la formula que use la obtuve de un sitio, que a continuacion lo paso (por los que quieran consultar):



Por que no lo calculás con el documento que puse en la hoja anterior?
A ojo, tus cálculos me dan sobre los 850VA y eso es mucha diferencia...


----------



## Tacatomon

alexus dijo:


> hola, estoy por montar una fuente de unos cuantos amperes (30 amperes), pero... por no poner en practica lo aprendido, me he olvidado...
> 
> para el calculo del trafo voy a partir de la tension eficaz ya rectificada, que es de 13.8volt, y a partir de ahi, ir calculando hacia atras.
> 
> si alguien me refresca la memoria, estare agradecido.



Quizás este tema te sirva

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Saludos!!!


----------



## ALE777

Estimado EZAVALLA:
Le explico, ocurre que la seccion la habia calculado con una formula muy aproximada que luego descubri era para calcular transformadores PEQUEÑOS. 
Con esa formula ( S= 1,1*RAIZ(Pa)), obtuve el valor de la seccion, mas un coeficiente por perdidas, llegue al valor de 41cm2. Cuando ya habia comprado las chapas, es que encontre esta formula (la del sitio de Aurover)...Ahora usted me sugiere otra, que aplicandola me da los siguientes resultados:
                 De la pagina 131 del documento que usted dejo (del libro "transformadores", por Ing. Francisco L. Singer) tome las siguientes formulas:

                        Seccion (cm2) = (Ve * 10^8)/(RAIZ(2)*PI*F*B)
Y el valor "Ve" lo obtenemos de:
                                   Ve = A * RAIZ(Pa)

el coeficiente "A" lo tome para "NUCLEO ACORAZADO, SERVICIO CONSTANTE" (valor MINIMO) (Ver la pagina 131 del archivo "Transformadores.zip" pag 2 de este tema),
lo que me da un valor A = 0.033
COMO YO YA TENGO LAS CHAPAS, ya tengo la Seccion= 41 cm2. De la 1ra ecuacion despeje "Ve", usando 
F= frecuencia de red = 50 Hz (de Argentina)
B= 13000 Gauss (entre servicio intermitente y constante)
Obtengo:

               (4.44 * 50 * 13000 * 41)/10^8 = Ve
Entonces   Ve= 1.1840283
Y con el valor de "A" despejo el valor de la Potencia aparente, Pa:

                  1.1840283= 0.033 *RAIZ(Pa)

Finalmente,
                       Pa= 1287.35 VA
BOBINADOS:
PRIMARIO: N1= E1/Ve = 220/1.1840283 = 186 VUELTAS
SECUNDARIO: N2= E2/Ve = 28/ 1.1840283 = 24 VUELTAS

Este es el valor maximo en el PRIMARIO que debo considerar? ademas, estimado "Maestro Jedi", (disculpeme que le haga tantas preguntas sobre transformadores, ya se que usted no le gusta responder de este tema, como dijo en otra parte del foro), ¿que diferencia hay en la tabla de "A" de la pag 131, entre usar valores MAXIMOS y valores MINIMOS? si usamos A=0.045 (valor MAXIMO para nucleo acorazado, servicio constante), la Potencia aparente cae bastante, a un valor Pa= 692VA...que me indica esto, a la hora de construir los bobinados? ¿Cual de los dos valores de Pa debo tomar, para hacer el trafo?(Ya que la seccion no cambia, S=41 cm2)...
Estas nuevas formulas que gentilmente usted dejo...ya las usó para hacer transformadores de potencias de mas 1KVA? "Anduvieron" bien? que aproximación tienen?
                                          Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ALE777 dijo:


> ¿que diferencia hay en la tabla de "A" de la pag 131, entre usar valores MAXIMOS y valores MINIMOS? si usamos A=0.045 (valor MAXIMO para nucleo acorazado, servicio constante), la Potencia aparente cae bastante, a un valor Pa= 692VA...que me indica esto, a la hora de construir los bobinados? ¿Cual de los dos valores de Pa debo tomar, para hacer el trafo?(Ya que la seccion no cambia, S=41 cm2)...



Fijate abajo de la tabla! Ahí dice para que combinación de frecuencias y tensiones tenés que considerar para uno u otro.



ALE777 dijo:


> Estas nuevas formulas que gentilmente usted dejo...ya las usó para hacer transformadores de potencias de mas 1KVA? "Anduvieron" bien? que aproximación tienen?



Yo las he usado para trafos de 500VA hace muchos años, pero fijate el post de Oscar Monsalvo un poco mas arriba y vas a ver los trafos de 1500VA o 2000VA calculados con este método.


----------



## Tacatomon

@ @ALE777

Muchas gracias por la info, pero desgraciadamente resido en México y por donde yp vivo no hay donde conseguir chapas de transformador...
Aparte, las SMPS no son tan difíciles de diseñar... Nomás hay que agarrar practica...

Saludos!!!


----------



## ALE777

Estimado EZAVALLA: 
  A veces el apuro hace que uno NO LEA...en el texto, se menciona "...Debiendo tomarse los valores MAXIMOS para tensiones MAS BAJAS y frecuencias MAS ALTAS, y los valores MINIMOS para las tensiones MAS ALTAS y frecuencias MENORES"
En MI CASO, tenemos frecuencias BAJAS. Ahora bien, que valor de tension se debe considerar? El del Primario o el del Secundario?. Segun creo, debo aplicar el valor MINIMO, esta BIEN?
                        MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ALE777 dijo:


> "...Debiendo tomarse los valores MAXIMOS para tensiones MAS BAJAS y frecuencias MAS ALTAS, y los valores MINIMOS para las tensiones MAS ALTAS y frecuencias MENORES"
> En MI CASO, tenemos frecuencias BAJAS. Ahora bien, que valor de tension se debe considerar? El del Primario o el del Secundario?. Segun creo, debo aplicar el valor MINIMO, esta BIEN?



No les des mucha bola a lo de las "tensiones" sino más bien a la frecuencia por que si mirás el despeje de la constante A vas a ver que no aparece ahí la tensión en forma directa. Por otra parte, para tu caso deberías elegir "Nucleo acorazado, servicio intermitente" a menos que vayas a diseñar un trafo para la empresa de energía electrica...o tal vez deberías contarnos para que lo vas a usar...
Bien, usando la constante para ese tipo de trafo..te dá menor que la menor de la de servicio contínuo y casi sin diferencia entre mínimo y maximo...así que vos verás...


----------



## ALE777

El transformador lo pienso usar para hacerme una fuente de alimentacion de uso general, que me sirva para manejar grandes corrientes, como cargar una bateria, o alimentar celdas peltier...

Rehice los calcuos tomando "Servicio Intermitente":
Seccion (cm2) = (Ve * 10^8)/(RAIZ(2)*PI*F*B)
Seccion = 41cm2 (dato de chapas Nº500) 
F=50Hz
B= 12000 Gauss (Servicio Intermitente)
Entonces, despejando:
                             Ve= 1.093
Ve = A * RAIZ(Pa)
Usando "Nucleo Acorazado, Servicio Intermitente", el valor de A= 0.025 (MINIMO)

Resultando una Potencia aparente Pa de:

Pa= (Ve/A)^2        o sea con los resultados anteriores: 
Pa= 1911,260735 VA (MAYOR que para servicio continuo)

Lo cual ES LOGICO, ya que un transformador en Servicio Intermitente tiene mas tiempo para "descansar" que uno de Servicio Continuo. Creo que, como conclusion, me quedo con los calculos que hice antes, que me dieron unos 1200 VA de potencia maxima...la duda que me queda es en cuanto a la INDUCCION, que hace variar bastante los resultados de "Ve" segun tomemos servicio intermitente o constante...¿Como se yo que valor de Induccion va  a haber en mi trafo? si tomo entre B=10000 y 12000, esta BIEN, los resultados luego van a ser coherentes, una vez armado el trafo? espero que todo este lio sirva para ayudar a los demas a comprender mas esto de los trafos...
                                            MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ALE777 dijo:


> ¿Como se yo que valor de Induccion va  a haber en mi trafo? si tomo entre B=10000 y 12000, esta BIEN, los resultados luego van a ser coherentes, una vez armado el trafo? espero que todo este lio sirva para ayudar a los demas a comprender mas esto de los trafos...



El valor de la inducción que elijas para tu trafo depende de la calidad de las chapas que usés y debería venir dado por el fabricante. En mi época solíamos usar 10000 Gauss...pero eso es de hace mucho años.

Por otra parte, este procedmiento calcula primero el circuito eléctrico (bobinados) para luego calcular el magnético (núcleo). Vos deberías hacer lo mismo y verificar que las dimensiones de tus chapas (tamaño de la ventana) obtenidas por este método sea compatible con las que has comprado....no vaya a ser que esté todo muy bonito en cuento a potencia pero luego no entre el bobinado en el agujero de las chapas .

Has verificado eso???? por que vos ya tenés las chapas calculadas por otro proceso...

Lo que yo haría, antes de meter la sección que has obtenido del otro cálculo en este, es calcular el trafo usando solo este proceso, partiendo de la potencia que querés lograr, y luego comparar contra los resultados del cálculo que has hecho. Te lo digo por que me parece que estamos sumando manzanas con gatos .

Si yo uso tu valor de Ve, me sale una sección de casi 50cm^2, pero es por que estamos viniendo de atrás para adelante y haciendo las cosas mal...

*Por favor, definí la potencia que necesitás en tu fuente y recalculá todo por este método para poder comparar contra los resultados del que vos usaste antes. OK?
*
Saludos!


----------



## dedo

Hola a todos! bueno yo tengo una duda sobre la definicion de los nueclos de transformadores, quisiera saber que significan las siguientes siglas PC40EI40-Z es un nucleo de TDK, o si no ER 28/17/11 material N72 de EPCOS, que material seria el N72?
Muchas gracias y saludos a todos


----------



## ALE777

Estimado EZAVALLA: Me sirvio de mucho su aclaracion, ya que las chapas, segun el fabricante que me las vendio, (hoy fui a preguntarle), me dijo que cumplian con las normas ISO, y que tenian una perdidas de 2W/Kg o menos (del certificado de calidad figura 1,8W/Kg). Son Chapas de FeSi de grano NO ORIENTADO, con una induccion a la saturacion de B=10000, y el espesor de cada chapa es de 0,5mm. Ya con estos datos, la cosa toma un poco mas de color, no? ahora ya podemos pisar terreno mas firme... 

Rehaciendo todo, con estos datos, obtenemos:

S=41cm2 (dato de la superficie de las chapas)
F= 50Hz
B=10000
Resulta un valor Ve= 0.9108 (ver como se calcula en la pagina anterior)
Entonces, tomando NUCLEO ACORAZADO, SERVICIO INTERMITENTE, nos da para "A" un valor:
       A=0.026 (tome el valor MAXIMO)
Con lo cual, la Potencia aparente, Pa resulta:
                                     Pa= 1227.13 VA (unos 1200 VA)
En el primario, tendremos, para esa potencia, unos 1200/220 = 5.45 A. Si adoptamos una densidad de corriente de 2A/mm2, la seccion del alambre del primario debera ser de:
     S1= I1/2A/mm2 = 2.72 mm2 lo cual corresponde a un alambre de 1.86mm de diametro (Yo compre de 2mm)
Y la cantidad de vueltas del primario:
   N1= E1/Ve = 220/0.9108 = 241.5 o sea unas 242 vueltas.

SECUNDARIO:
   La potencia aqui se ve disminuida por las perdidas. Si adopto un rendimiento del 85%, la potencia en el secundario cae al valor:
     Psec= 1200 * 0.85 = 1020 VA (tomo 1KVA)
Si la tension deseada en el secundario es 28V, la corriente sera de unos 
I2 = 1000/28 = 35.7A
y tomando la misma densidad de corriente (2A/mm2) la seccion del bobinado secundario resulta:
        S2 = I2/2A/mm2 = 17.85mm2 o sea, unos 4.75 mm de diametro
Por el tema de si entra el bobinado, las chapas Nº500 tienen un ancho de ventana de 30mm. 
Segun el diametro del alambre del primario (yo compre de 2mm) y la cantidad de vueltas del secundario:
N2 = E2 / Ve = 28 / 0.9108 = 30.74 Vueltas (unas 31 vueltas).

En cuanto a si este bobinado entra en la ventana o no, las chapas 500 tienen un ancho de ventana de 30mm, y el carrete tiene un alto de 90 mm.
Como el diametro del alambre del PRIMARIO se vio es de 2mm, el esmaltado produce un pequeño aumento en el diametro (yo medi con el micrometro unos 2,1 mm)
Entonces, si necesitamos 242 vueltas, en cada capa, habra:
90mm / 2.1mm = 42 vueltas x capa
Entonces:
            242 / 42 = 5.76 o sea, 6 CAPAS.
La capa del secundario, por tener el alambre un diametro de 5 mm (ya que se incluyo el algodon en que viene forrado), se obtiene:
                              90 / 5 = 18 vueltas x capa. Como se necesitan 30 vueltas, se debera bobinar 2 capas.

RESUMIENDO: necesitare tener un ancho minimo de: (2 * 6) + (5 * 2) = 22mm.
COMO LA VENTANA POSEE 30mm, EL BOBINADO ENTRA...

PARA LOS QUE ME PIDIERON LOS DATOS DE ESTA EMPRESA QUE VENDE LAS CHAPAS, AQUI LES DEJO LOS DATOS, PARA QUE SE COMUNIQUEN (ACLARO: TAMBIEN VENDEN CHAPAS DE GRANO ORIENTADO, CON UNA B=15000 GAUSS).
TAMBIEN LE AVISO AL MODERADOR DEL FORO QUE REPETIRE ESTOS DATOS EN EL LUGAR QUE ME INDICARON EN LA PAGINA ANTERIOR, PARA QUE SIRVA DE AYUDA A TODOS/AS...LA EMPRESA ES:

                                  FABRILAM S.A.
(LAMINACIONES PARA TRANSFORMADORES)
*Domicilio:* Av. Belgrano 2313, (1870) Avellaneda
*Tel.:* (005411)4204-5985, 4204-5881 */ Fax.:* (005411)4205-7754
EMAIL: fabrilam@infovia.com.ar

ESPERO LES SIRVA!!!
            LES AGRADEZCO MUCHO SU AYUDA!!!

Estimado "DEDO":
          Fijate en la pagina web de la empresa EPCOS. Por lo que contas se tratan de nucleos de FERRITA, de los que se usan para altas frecuencias (como en radio o en fuentes conmutadas). en esta pagina encontraras la hoja de datos en pdf que te explicara el material y sus caracteristicas (esta en Ingles)...
Entra a:
http://www.epcos.com/web/generator/...log/Ferrites/ERETDEQCores/Page,locale=en.html

Espero ta haya sido de ayuda...saludos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ALEX:
No usés los 41 cm^2 de sección en el cálculo! Tenés que partir de la potencia y obtener el área con el método del libro. Seguí el ejemplo al final del tema y calculá de nuevo el área, a ver cuanto te dá.

Así como estas sacando las cuentas estás metiendo cosas que no pertenecen al método y con ello no podemos validar tus resultados iniciales.


----------



## ALE777

Estimado EZAVALLA:
                       Disculpeme, usted sabra que en el proceso de  aprender, unos somos mas "duros" que otros... voy a seguir su  indicacion:
Deseo construir un transformador 220/28V con una corriente maxima en el  secundario de unos 40A. Esto da unos 1120 VA de potencia maxima. El  servicio sera intermitente (como dijo usted, no lo voy a usar en una  central electrica, es para mi casa), por lo tanto, A= 0.026. La  induccion maxima (Datos del fabricante) es de B=10000 Gauss.
La potencia trasladada al primario, adoptando un rendimiento del 85%,  es:
P1= 1120 * 1.15 = 1288 VA
usando este ultimo valor, el valoir de "Ve" nos da:

                   Ve = 0.026 * RAIZ P1 = 0.933
y el valor de la seccion, en cm2 (usando f=50Hz y B=10000):
                         S= 42 cm2 (un poco mayor al que tengo)
Rehago los calculos, bajando un poco la potencia inicial. Tomo unos 100  VA menos en el secundario, lo cual nos da 1020 VA, y en el primario, se  debera entregar unos 1020 * 1.15 = 1173 VA. Usando los mismos valores,  obtengo:

                      Ve = 0.026 * RAIZ P1 = 0.89
         y la nueva seccion: S = 40.08 cm2 (MENOR que 41cm2)

Con estos valores, ya creo que cumple, no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ALE777 dijo:


> Estimado EZAVALLA:
> Disculpeme, usted sabra que en el proceso de  aprender, unos somos mas "duros" que otros... voy a seguir su  indicacion:
> Deseo construir un transformador 220/28V con una corriente maxima en el  secundario de unos 40A. Esto da unos 1120 VA de potencia maxima. El  servicio sera intermitente (como dijo usted, no lo voy a usar en una  central electrica, es para mi casa), por lo tanto, A= 0.026. La  induccion maxima (Datos del fabricante) es de B=10000 Gauss.
> La potencia trasladada al primario, adoptando un rendimiento del 85%,  es:
> P1= 1120 * 1.15 = 1288 VA
> usando este ultimo valor, el valoir de "Ve" nos da:
> 
> Ve = 0.026 * RAIZ P1 = 0.933
> y el valor de la seccion, en cm2 (usando f=50Hz y B=10000):
> S= 42 cm2 (un poco mayor al que tengo)
> Rehago los calculos, bajando un poco la potencia inicial. Tomo unos 100  VA menos en el secundario, lo cual nos da 1020 VA, y en el primario, se  debera entregar unos 1020 * 1.15 = 1173 VA. Usando los mismos valores,  obtengo:
> 
> Ve = 0.026 * RAIZ P1 = 0.89
> y la nueva seccion: S = 40.08 cm2 (MENOR que 41cm2)
> 
> Con estos valores, ya creo que cumple, no?



Ahora está perfecto. La conclusión es: el método que usaste de esa página web que indicaste antes es válido, al menos hasta la sección del núcleo. Ahora deberías calcular la cantidad de espiras usando los datos que tenés acá y validar las dimensiones de la ventana, también aplicando este método. El cálculo de la ventana que hiciste antes no es correcto por que estás suponiendo una ocupación homogénea (como si los alambres fueran de sección cuadrada). Aplicá el procedimeinto detallado en el libro, usando el factor de plenitud correspondiente y vas a tener el valor exacto de la ventana necesaria (yo creo que va a andar bien así como la tenés, pero la verificación es obligatoria para no invertir dinero en cobre que luego no quepa en el hueco).

PD: No me tratés de usted, que tampoco soy taaaan viejo...


----------



## Fogonazo

Valid only for Argentine

Hoy encontré una casa que venden partes para armar transformadores en Av. Independencia al 1700 aproximadamente 1 y 1/2 cuadra antes de Av. Entre Ríos (Capital Federal)


----------



## elaficionado

Hola ezavalla.

Con ese avatar pareces el abuelo del foro.
Como se dice en mi país "*Ya estás tío"* (o ya eres un adulto mayor o anciano).

Perdón por salirme del tema.

Saludos.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola ezavalla.
> Con ese avatar pareces el abuelo del foro.
> Como se dice en mi país "*Ya estás tío"* (o ya eres un adulto mayor o anciano).



<offtopic>
Nooooo! Esa foto solo indica los años de experiencia....y de lucha contra el lado oscuro...
</offtopic>


----------



## ElOtroJuanjo

una pregunta
que tanto disminuye el flujo si no utilizo un nucleo cerrado y como afecta eso a mi transformador?
suponiendo que bobino los 2 devanados sobre una misma pieza rectangular de hierro


----------



## Sairus

Hola Cientifico lei tu mensaje donde explicas el tema de una soldadora de 200 amp.
Bien  las soldadoras que hay en mercado son una chinada, decidí armarmela yo de cobre por sus bondades.
Ahora bien me gustaría ya que voy a desembolsar la guita poder hacerme una grosita de 300 o 400 amp no se si estoy delirando porque no se mucho del tema solo quiero armarme una que se la banque y me sirva tambien para trabajos pesados.
Vi varias cosas en internet por ejemplo la de mecanica popular que arama 3 bobinados en un nucleo que es como rectangular como un rectangulo apaisado dos bobinas van junas para que son las que reciben los 220v y la otra esta separada y entre medio de ellas hace deslizar un hierro para controlar la potencia; pero en ningún momento se dice de cuantos amperes es la susodicha soldadora.
Después en la soldadora que vos sugeris no dice si el alambre tiene que ser forrado en algodon; tiene que ser forrado???
Cuando bobinas el secundario lo haces sobre el primario o haces una bobina a parte y la pones sobre el mismo nucleo del pri????
Despues lei otra que decia 245 vueltas del 2mm y 45 del 4 laminacion 500 y con derivaciones cada 9 vueltas con lo que por cada derivacion se tendria 12v y servia para cargar la bat del auto.
En ningun caso hablan del grosor del apilamiento.
Despues vi la soldadora de 150 vieja de mi suegro y tenia un nucleo apaisado como un cero rectangular y recostado sobre un lado largo, y tenia 2 bobinados claculo que uno en 2mm y el otro seria de 2,5 o 3mm en cada lado corto del apilamientdo de chapas y sobre un armazon de madera unas pocas vueltas de alambre del 4mm; todos los alambres forrados en algodon y con barniz.
Bien espero que me puedas ayudar con la soldadora de 400 amp. 
Gracias por leerme Sairus
.


----------



## rayder22

una pregunta donde puedo comprar las "E" (perdon no tengo la mas palida idea  de como se llaman) y ademas estas deven tener algun tipo de constandte o aleacion de algun tipo particular


----------



## cristiantuerca

ALE777 dijo:


> Estimado EZAVALLA:
> Disculpeme, usted sabra que en el proceso de  aprender, unos somos mas "duros" que otros... voy a seguir su  indicacion:
> Deseo construir un transformador 220/28V con una corriente maxima en el  secundario de unos 40A. Esto da unos 1120 VA de potencia maxima. El  servicio sera intermitente (como dijo usted, no lo voy a usar en una  central electrica, es para mi casa), por lo tanto, A= 0.026. La  induccion maxima (Datos del fabricante) es de B=10000 Gauss.
> La potencia trasladada al primario, adoptando un rendimiento del 85%,  es:
> P1= 1120 * 1.15 = 1288 VA



Corrección: si el rendimiento es de 85%, lo que se debe hacer es dividir la potencia del secundario por 0,85.. ya que P2= P1 * 0,85 entonces despejando obtenemos P1= P2 / 0,85= 1318 VA... que NO es lo mismo que 1288 VA. Saludos


----------



## fgarcia

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> compañeros alquien me puede ayudar a calcular el area de un toroide para embobinarlo



 Aldemar,  Solo dime que area tiene tu toroide

Esto no es lo mejor ni lo más preciso, pero puede ayudar a muchas personas que visitan este foro


----------



## Cientifico

dan.garay20 dijo:


> holaa,,, cientifico me gusta la información que das, pero me quedan algunas preguntas, de que espesor deberian ser las laminas de silicio? y como se haria la regulacion de este soldador....generalmente tiene una perilla reguladora que no se que es lo q regula exactamente, si el amperaje, el voltaje o q...


 
Disculpa por la demora,fue por fuerza mayor.
Las chapas de silicio tienen espesores que van desde los 0.30 a 0.50mm aproximadamente.
Con varias entradas al bobinado primario,regulas el voltaje de salida.
Si te intereza te mando un esquema completo para que la realices.Saludos

Si no cierras el nucleo no se produce la transformacion.Y SE QUEMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

                 Saludos.Cientifico


----------



## Silva

Hola científico, mi primera vez en el foro. Leí que diseñas y fabricas soldadores de punto,
estoy interesado en construir una capaz de unir placas de acero inoxidable de hasta 1.5
Mucho te agradeceréis si me puedes ayudar. 
Saludos,
Silva


----------



## Cientifico

ALE777 dijo:


> Estimado CIENTIFICO:
> me contaron que hay soldadoras que andan a corriente CONTINUA, que usan diodos...
> tenes idea si esto es CIERTO??? yo siempre me plantee el hecho de la gran corriente que los diodos deben soportar al rectificar la corriente...y para que sea continua...usan capacitor???...si me podes contestar, muchas gracias!!!


 No andan a corriente continua,se rectifica la salida de alterna para soldar con corriente continua.
Para rectificar la salida,podes usar diodos de alternador,usando una cantidad adecuada,por supuesto que sea onda completa.No lleva capacitor



Silva dijo:


> Hola científico, mi primera vez en el foro. Leí que diseñas y fabricas soldadores de punto,
> estoy interesado en construir una capaz de unir placas de acero inoxidable de hasta 1.5
> Mucho te agradeceréis si me puedes ayudar.
> Saludos,
> Silva


 No tengo problemas en ayudarte.No se que conocimientos tienes ,de todas maneras te voy a preparar una serie de datos para que puedas encarar la soldadora.



ElOtroJuanjo dijo:


> una pregunta
> que tanto disminuye el flujo si no utilizo un nucleo cerrado y como afecta eso a mi transformador?
> suponiendo que bobino los 2 devanados sobre una misma pieza rectangular de hierro


 Si no cierras el nucleo no se produce la transformacion.Y se quema!!!!!!!!!!!



Sairus dijo:


> Hola Cientifico lei tu mensaje donde explicas el tema de una soldadora de 200 amp.
> Bien las soldadoras que hay en mercado son una chinada, decidí armarmela yo de cobre por sus bondades.
> Ahora bien me gustaría ya que voy a desembolsar la guita poder hacerme una grosita de 300 o 400 amp no se si estoy delirando porque no se mucho del tema solo quiero armarme una que se la banque y me sirva tambien para trabajos pesados.
> Vi varias cosas en internet por ejemplo la de mecanica popular que arama 3 bobinados en un nucleo que es como rectangular como un rectangulo apaisado dos bobinas van junas para que son las que reciben los 220v y la otra esta separada y entre medio de ellas hace deslizar un hierro para controlar la potencia; pero en ningún momento se dice de cuantos amperes es la susodicha soldadora.
> Después en la soldadora que vos sugeris no dice si el alambre tiene que ser forrado en algodon; tiene que ser forrado???
> Cuando bobinas el secundario lo haces sobre el primario o haces una bobina a parte y la pones sobre el mismo nucleo del pri????
> Despues lei otra que decia 245 vueltas del 2mm y 45 del 4 laminacion 500 y con derivaciones cada 9 vueltas con lo que por cada derivacion se tendria 12v y servia para cargar la bat del auto.
> En ningun caso hablan del grosor del apilamiento.
> Despues vi la soldadora de 150 vieja de mi suegro y tenia un nucleo apaisado como un cero rectangular y recostado sobre un lado largo, y tenia 2 bobinados claculo que uno en 2mm y el otro seria de 2,5 o 3mm en cada lado corto del apilamientdo de chapas y sobre un armazon de madera unas pocas vueltas de alambre del 4mm; todos los alambres forrados en algodon y con barniz.
> Bien espero que me puedas ayudar con la soldadora de 400 amp.
> Gracias por leerme Sairus
> .


 Te voy subir un esquema completo,con todos los detalles.Si lo respetas,tienes exito asegurado(diseños propios)


----------



## el-rey-julien

alguien sabe algo de diseño de trasformadores para audio ?(trasnformadores para amplificadores valvulalres)
muchas gracias


----------



## Silva

Científico, disculpa la demora para responderte, soy técnico en electricidad pero no me dedico al rebobinado. Nesecitaria saber por ejemplo la capacidad y el tipo de núcleo, el calibre de alambre del primario y secundario, componentes eléctrico o electrónico de control, etc.
Gracias,
Silva


----------



## chifu

hola , Tsunami aca tenes un enlace esta en ingles , pero espero que te sirva http://www.geofex.com/Article_Folders/xformer_des/xformer.htm#Reverse


----------



## el-rey-julien

muchas grasias chifu


----------



## GabiOlavarria

Chicos, necesito ayudaaaaaaaaaaa! Mientras mas leo, mas me mareo...Necesito hacer un trafo de 220v a 33 - 0 - 33v en 5 Amperes...Que datos necesito para saber que tengo que hacer?? Por favor no me digan "Si lees un poco te daras cuenta" o cosas asi, leí todo lo habido por haber en el foro, pero mas me mareo...Alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## el-rey-julien

entra  a este  enlace y descarga el programa de   calculo y listo  es muy fácil de usar https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/ ay esta bien explicado como usar el programa
saludos
una foto con el calculo echo


----------



## GabiOlavarria

Hola chicos, aca les dejo la foto con las medidas correcta de mi trafo..osea, de las chapas.. Esta todo bien?? Lo que si, todavia no desarme el trafo, puede ser que no tengo carretel de plastico el mismo?? Como tengo que bobinarlo?? Puedo ponerle cinta aisladora para aislar el primaro de las chapas?? Puedo usar cinta aisladora en todo momento, sin unsar esos papeles aislantes?? Un saludo chicos...Corrijanme si estoy equivocado en algo...


----------



## el-rey-julien

si algunos transformadores viejos no tienen carrete de plástico,son de cartón,
si podes usar cinta aislante
aunque pone-le una capa de cartón,cartulina porque con el calor la cinta se achicharra y el cartón no,
primero se bobina el primario,(220)
después el secundario,en la primera rama pone le las 66 vueltas y para la segunda rama pone le 76  vueltas ,luego las quitas de  a poco ya con el trafo armado asta que las dos ramas estén en 33 volt,si le pones a las dos ramas las 66 vueltas siempre te queda asimétrico las tensiones , cuando midas una rama 
te va a dar 33 vol y la 20 y picos de vol,por eso las vueltas de mas. para después quitarlas
sino también podes bobinar  las dos ramas al mismo tiempo y listo  pero  si te queda asimétrico es mas difícil arreglarlo,,
yo conseguí un transformador de lampara mercurio ,de esas de la calle y lo desarme y me dio justo los cálculos 
saludos


----------



## osk_rin

tsunami.
justamente es lo que yo hago, consigo balastras de lamparas de mercurio. sodio.. etc. de las que se usan en alumbrado publico, con mucha paciencia quito la soldadura con la que viene unido el laminado y con eso tengo un nucleo listo para bobinar


----------



## GabiOlavarria

Gracias por responder tsunami..

Otra cosa que me tiene medio intranquilo..a las chapas las tengo q*UE* pegar con algo? o no es necesario?? Saludos! y muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

GabiOlavarria dijo:


> Gracias por responder tsunami..
> 
> Otra cosa que me tiene medio intranquilo..a las chapas las tengo q*UE* pegar con algo? o no es necesario?? Saludos! y muchas gracias!


No se pegan, pero si se ajustan bien con los tornillos o el zuncho, recuerda que las chapas se colocan intercalando la orientación, una *"E"* hacia la derecha otra hacia la izquierda.


----------



## GabiOlavarria

Muchas gracias Fogonazo, otra pregunta, el alambre de cobre esmaltado, es caro???


----------



## GabiOlavarria

Hola chicos, les comento mi siguiente problema...He terminado de desarmar el transformador que tenia, resulata que cuando estaba armado me daba 7,3cm el apilado de las chapas, ahora lo volvi a armar y a ajustarlo bien y me da 8cm...Puede ser eso?? Las chapas estaban puestas por ejemplo, 2 o 3 I y 2 E...Ahora las intercale una y una y me da 8cm, me tendre que quedar con los 8cm?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mide el espesor de una lámina y multiplica este espesor por el número de làminas y así tendrás un valor más cercano del verdadero valor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## edippo

Fogonazo dijo:


> No se pegan, pero si se ajustan bien con los  tornillos o el zuncho, recuerda que las chapas se colocan intercalando  la orientación, una *"E"* hacia la derecha otra hacia la  izquierda.


 este..... yo desarme un trafo, bobine el secundario para la tension que  precisaba, la onda es que al volver a armar todo me quedo dos chapitas  sueltas, que ya no entran ni por pu*** y al desarmarlo tenian entre cada  chapita como resina o algo que los mantenian pegadito unos a los otros y  al no ponerle yo ningun pegamento hace el ummmmm, bah culpo yo a la falta  de pegamento  ese ruido o por que seria eso vale aclarar que antes de eso no hacia nada de ruido.

PD: a las chapas le puse sus correspondientes 4 tornillos y los ajuste a  mas no poder.


----------



## el-rey-julien

barniz alta temperatura  para transformadores se usa 
s10
pero si la laminacion tiene los agujeros para los tornillos ,con ajustar bien es suficiente,0 ruidos


----------



## Fogonazo

edippo dijo:


> este..... yo desarme un trafo, bobine el secundario para la tension que  precisaba, la onda es que al volver a armar todo me quedo dos chapitas  sueltas, que ya no entran ni por pu*** y al desarmarlo tenian entre cada  chapita como resina o algo que los mantenian pegadito unos a los otros y  al no ponerle yo ningun pegamento hace el ummmmm, bah culpo yo a la falta  de pegamento  ese ruido o por que seria eso vale aclarar que antes de eso no hacia nada de ruido.......



Cuando el transformador se termina y se prueba, se sumerge en un barniz aislante y luego se hornea.
Esto se hace para que se compacte el bobinado, lo hace aún mas impermeable a la humedad y evita la vibración del alambre.
Esto también provoca que las chapas se peguen entre si, pero solo el borde, y la penetración es tanto menor como la calidad del armado.
Un transformador bien armado permite una muy baja penetración (O ninguna) de barniz entre chapas porque el contacto entre ellas es muy estrecho.

En tu caso particular el haberte quedado 2 chapas sobrante indica que el núcleo, o mas bien las chapas, se deformaron y menos chapas ocupan el mismo lugar que antes.

Una forma de evitar la vibración (Y Zumbido) de las chapas es agregando un refuerzo que ayude a que la presión de los tornillos se distribuya sobre las ramas laterales de las *"E" *de las chapas, este puede ser, según el tamaño del transformador desde un trozo de cartón aislante del bobinado, una chapa de hierro común doblada a 90º o un perfil *"L"*.


----------



## edippo

bueno vere de hacer eso, es una lastima que semejante trafo con el trabajito que me dio darles las vueltas correspondientes y todo para que trabaje cual trafo de un alumbrado publico :s


----------



## fgarcia

primero que todo lo que debes hacer es lo siguiente:
1- Medir el área de la sección transversal del núcleo que tienes para enrollar.
2- Introducir los datos tanto del largo como del ancho en centímetros.
3-Especificar bien el voltage en el devanado primario e igual para el secundario.
4-Ver si el núcleo satisface el amperaje requerido para ese voltage que tu quieres, si te da menor, debes buscar otro transformados de mayor area.

Este Excel debe ayudarte sin problemas, de no mostrarse busca un archivo Word en Google llamado  Como embobinar transformadores de poder.

Fijate bien, si tu voltage no aparece en la tabla, solo cambia uno cualquiera y el programa solo lo recalcula para el nuevo valor y asegúrate que los valores que de sean los correctos.


----------



## javerman3

alguien save cuanto sale el alambre esmaltado?


----------



## Tacatomon

javerman3 dijo:


> alguien save cuanto sale el alambre esmaltado?



Si no mencionas siquiera donde resides, dudo mucho que alguien responda... 
No somos Adivinos.


----------



## juank3078

Gracias por este aporte esta bueno


----------



## Fogonazo

javerman3 dijo:


> alguien save cuanto sale el alambre esmaltado?


Aproximadamente 8 U$ el Kg.


----------



## chifu

Hola buenos dias , para tsunami , encontre hace un tiempo  este programa  para el calculo de transformadores de salida valvulares ,  Ampli40 , esta en polaco pero tiene ejemplos faciles de entender  , yo hice una prueba  asi nomas y funciona , pero me gustaria saber si alguien mas lo probo  yque conclucion sacaron aca les adjunto el programa ,pregunto esto porque no lo vi en ningun foro , esta en "cool schematics" en la seccion programas.

hola denuevo , la pagina es "COOL SCHEMATICS" escrita con mayuscula


----------



## angel36

sabrian decirme donde hay una tabla que de las equivalencias del alambre esmaltado de WAG a mm..
hoy fui acomprar alambre wag 29 y me dijeron que no tenian idea de que medida es.....
gracias


----------



## mnicolau

San Google siempre tiene las respuestas...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_wire_gauge

http://www.electronicafacil.net/tutoriales/Valores-normalizados-cables-AWG.php

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/awg.htm

Saludos


----------



## electromecanico

chifu dijo:


> Hola buenos dias , para tsunami , encontre hace un tiempo este programa para el calculo de transformadores de salida valvulares , Ampli40 , esta en polaco pero tiene ejemplos faciles de entender , yo hice una prueba asi nomas y funciona , pero me gustaria saber si alguien mas lo probo yque conclucion sacaron aca les adjunto el programa ,pregunto esto porque no lo vi en ningun foro , esta en "cool schematics" en la seccion programas.
> 
> hola denuevo , la pagina es "COOL SCHEMATICS" escrita con mayuscula


 lo baje pero no funciona, por que sera????


----------



## chifu

te falta este archivo , a mi me paso lo mismo


----------



## electromecanico

muy bueno este programa el "ampli40" te calcula hasta el tamaño minimo del nucleo segun la frecuencia para tener en cuenta lastima que esta en rusu no entiendo nada y ademas no podes copiar para el google traductor...!!!!!! :enfadado:


----------



## chifu

sonse dice POMOC da un ejemplo .
sera cuestion de copiarlo y traducirlo del (Polaco) al español , 
voy a calcularlo por varios metodos  ( tu programa,ampli40 ysacando cuentas a ver que coincidencias encuentro ) pero como mis hijos estan de vacaciones tengo la compu confiscada


----------



## electromecanico

muy bien va a estar bueno ver esos resultados.....los chicos al shoping el padre a la compu ja ja


----------



## chifu

tenes la respuesta  de los trafos en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/transformador-amplificador-valvular-1917/index3.html


----------



## g.corallo

no entiendo mucho pero con el programa de excel quiero armar un trafo de 220v a 12v 1a no se que materiales necesito 

saludos.


----------



## nacho_brc

tengo entendido que para transformadores de alta potencia.. digamos 1kw o 2kw los calculos son diferentes.. alguien tiene las ecuaciones? tengo algunas chapas de trasnformadores reciclados.. todos los transformadores que desarme tenian chapas de exelente calidad y todos eran del mismo tamaño.. cada trafo es de 500va.. y tengo 3.. puedo unir las chapas en un solo nucleo mas grande y bobinar a gusto?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/244336/


----------



## nacho_brc

gracias ezavalla.. pero vos mismo aclaras que esos calculos son para un transformador de maximo 1kw.. yo queria saber si alguien tiene un archivo que explique en que variaria para mas potencia.. o un programa.. o apuntes.. algo de informacion.. sino voy a tener que ir a la biblioteca nomas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

nacho_brc dijo:


> gracias ezavalla.. pero vos mismo aclaras que esos calculos son para un transformador de maximo 1kw.. yo queria saber si alguien tiene un archivo que explique en que variaria para mas potencia.. o un programa.. o apuntes.. algo de informacion.. sino voy a tener que ir a la biblioteca nomas


Para mas de 1 KVA (hasta 2 o 3) el método es exactamente el mismo y podés aplicar lo que dice en ese link que te pasé.
Si vas por encima de esa potencia, vas a tener que considerar otras cosas más, que en este método están resumidas en algunas constantes...pero el problema es que a esas potencias, los trafos ya casi se consideran para uso permanente y los métodos de cálculo no contemplan exactamente la forma de operación de un trafo en un amplificador de audio. Entonces te van a salir unos trafos hermosos y *muy caros* por que esos métodos balancean las pérdidas en el hierro y en el cobre, tal como se hace para los trafos de distribución de energía electrica en las casas, para obtener el rendimiento máximo...

El método que está ahí funciona sin problemas, pero no vale para todas las posibilidades que existen, en particular para potencias muuuyyy altas...


----------



## alexus

hola amigos, quizas esta por alguna de las paginas, pero no lo he visto, quiero hayar el valor de un trafo pero partiendo de la tension rectificada y filtrada, les soy sincero, lo vi en la escuela, hace 6 años y no lo recuerdo! gracias!


----------



## lguille

Alexus q*UE* tal tenes q*UE* dividir o multiplicar x 1.4 ósea si tenes una tension de 140 volt rectificada y con condensadores es 140/1.4= 100 volt son para lo q*UE* tenes q*UE* calcular el trafo eso suponiendo q*UE* es para una potencia y tenes 140 con salida media (+70 -70= 140 volt) espero q*UE* sea lo q buscabas. Un abrazo


----------



## yepec

alexus dijo:


> hola amigos, quizas esta por alguna de las paginas, pero no lo he visto, quiero hayar el valor de un trafo pero partiendo de la tension rectificada y filtrada, les soy sincero, lo vi en la escuela, hace 6 años y no lo recuerdo! gracias!



tal ves esta formulate podría servir:

Va = (Vc / 1,4142) + 1,4V 

Donde
Va : Voltaje de alterna a la salida del transformador
Vc : Voltaje existente de continua
1,4142 : Redondeo de √2
1,4 V : Caída de tensión sobre el rectificador principal 

Suponiendo que tu fuente tiene  +- V (es decir dos salidas con punto medio)
solo se deben sumar las dos corrientes

O para más información y/o detalles puedes darte una vuelta por el post de fogonazo: 
Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio, ya que de ahí puedes sacar mucha información,


----------



## zaratustrax

Muchas gracias por los documentos en PDF  y en Excel para el cálculo de trafos.


----------



## Matitransistorizado

ALE777 dijo:


> Estimado CIENTIFICO:
> me contaron que hay soldadoras que andan a corriente CONTINUA, que usan diodos...
> tenes idea si esto es CIERTO??? yo siempre me plantee el hecho de la gran corriente que los diodos deben soportar al rectificar la corriente...y para que sea continua...usan capacitor???...si me podes contestar, muchas gracias!!!


Sí, hay soldadoras de arco que usan un puente rectificador de diodos *enormes* para aguantar la gran intensidad de corriente, lo que no sé es si llevan capacitores para filtrar la cc pulsante provista por los diodos.


----------



## mrmay

hola 

podria alguien ayudarme

quiero construir un transformador que me entregue ala salida +/-70 v (punto centro) voltaje para mi pais 115v

tengo en total 5" de hierro estilo E
la columna del centro mide 3.1 cm de hay mismo de donde empiesa hacia arriba mide 10cm
de columna ha columna mide 2 cm


gracias

aqui algunas imagenes 
(es para un amplificador de 16 transistores 2sc3858)


----------



## Tacatomon

Lo que no me explico por que tiene GAP ese núcleo...


----------



## mrmay

Tacatomon dijo:


> Lo que no me explico por que tiene GAP ese núcleo...




yo lo consegui de segunda podrian ayudarme con ese proble
les agradesco un monton

gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

He visto ese tipo de núcleos en los reguladores de voltaje Ferroresonantes. Desconozco si este tipo de núcleos pueda funcionar correctamente.


----------



## el-rey-julien

si funcionan ,yo saque  las chapas de un transformador de luz de la calle(alumbrado publico)  tenia gap ,saque los calculos comunes lo arme y funciona bien,ni calienta el trafo


----------



## Tacatomon

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si funcionan ,yo saque  las chapas de un transformador de luz de la calle(alumbrado publico)  tenia gap ,saque los calculos comunes lo arme y funciona bien,ni calienta el trafo



Se agradece el dato tSunami  Por ahi andan unos arrumbados, a ver que se les puede hacer.

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

de nada jose ,para servir ¡¡¡¡
saludos


----------



## zebax

gente, alguen sabe como se saca el GND en el bobinado secundario de un transformador, solo tiene el primario asi que tengo q*UE* hacer el secundario y *QU*isiera saber como se saca el GND


----------



## Fogonazo

zebax dijo:


> gente, alguen sabe como se saca el GND en el bobinado secundario de un transformador, solo tiene el primario asi que tengo q*UE* hacer el secundario y *QU*isiera saber como se saca el GND



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 


Si lo que tienes posee *Solo * primario (*2 Conexiones*) muy posiblemente sea una inductancia o balasto.

Suponiendo que sea un autotransformador (Transformador que comparten primario y secundario), debes bobinar otro secundario y lo conectas como te haga falta.


----------



## joseluisvergara

hola a todos ....quisiera que me ayudaran en el calculo de un transformador toroidal....para calcular el voltaje yo lo puedo hacer ,pero lo que no se es que calibre o AWG debo  ponerle al primario y al secundario para que soporten 25 amperios.... de antemano muchas gracias por su tiempo y colaboracion...}


----------



## zebax

todo esto, depende del tamaño del nucleo que dispongas, si nos nos das esos datos (no somos adivinos) no podemos ayudarte..

saludos!


----------



## electromecanico

mrmay dijo:


> hola
> 
> podria alguien ayudarme
> 
> quiero construir un transformador que me entregue ala salida +/-70 v (punto centro) voltaje para mi pais 115v
> 
> tengo en total 5" de hierro estilo E
> la columna del centro mide 3.1 cm de hay mismo de donde empiesa hacia arriba mide 10cm
> de columna ha columna mide 2 cm
> 
> 
> gracias
> 
> aqui algunas imagenes
> (es para un amplificador de 16 transistores 2sc3858)


aca te dejo un aporte de un compañero, busca en el foro que hay mucha info sobre este tema 

Ver el archivo adjunto 28129


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Hola a todos, buenísimo post... me dí el trabajo de leer todo el hilo (ufff ) y me baje todos los descargables para ponerme a estudiar 

 sin embargo, se me ocurrió una pregunta que no recuerdo se haya tocado en el hilo D me disculpan si se había tocado...)

Se me ocurrió hacer como proyecto experimental un inversor de 12vdc a 220vac. Por supuesto que lo quiero hacer sinusoidal 

Ahora, no les pido que me ayuden en el cálculo del mismo, pero he oído que por lo general basta con usar al revés un simple tranfo de 12-0-12v de secundario al cual le usas el tab central para ingresar los 12vdc y en los extremos se usan transistores de potencia para aplicar las oscilaciones al secundario del tranfo y obtener 220vac por el primario.

Ahora, si yo quisiera construir un transformador para ese propósito, *pregunta* *¿no sería mejor que al construirlo, embobinara primero la sección a la cual se le aplicarán los 12v y luego se le bobinara, encima, la sección por la cual se obtendrán los 220v??* 

Digo, entiendo que siempre se bobina primero el primario y encima, el secundario... *o, da lo mismo el orden en cual va primero arrollada y cual va después* 

Bueno, gracias a los que puedan ofrecerme amables respuestas


----------



## gabriel16f877

contemplan las reactancias de dispersion?
diagramas fasoriales con cargas ohmicas y reactivas, para luego hacer los diagramas reducidos al primario y secundario y diagrama de kapp?

 los transformadores se diseñan segun su utilizacion
.monofasic y trif estrella triangulo

estan los de pulso,generalmente con nucleo de ferrite. fuentes switching convertidores estaticos, inversores etc

los de radio frecuencia nucleo de aire o ferrite.,los de sintonia ajustable etc
los de mediana potencia hasta 1 K V A

Y LOS TRIFASICOS   de potencia 1MVA en adelante para las fabricas  y los de mayor potencia que operan con 132 KV O 500 KV en las estaciones transformadoras. 

son una cantidad muy grande de aplicaciones de los trafos.
 y en cada una de ellas se usan criterios de calculos diferentes en sus diseños


----------



## elperros

Gente les voy a hacer una pregunta un poco abstracta y abierta pero aun asi está basada más en la experiencia que en otra cosa: si les parece inadecuada desestimenla.

¿Es notorio el ahorro económico al hacer un transformador en vez de comprarlo?
Teniendo en cuenta lo difícil (o fácil) que puede ser dar 600 (por ej.) vueltas en un carrete y el riesgo (alto/bajo) que quede mal. 
Mi pregunta viene a raíz de que me cotizaron:
Transformador 40+40Vca 250W.................$ 128.24
Transformador*9+9Vca*1.5A......................$ 24.56
(el mejor precio q obtuve)
(1u$ = 4 $)

Y pensando q para el primer trafo necesito 2kg de alambre (1 por parte) y no se cuantos kilos de laminacion no debo estar muy lejos de esos valores. Sumado q tendría q hacerlo a mano y el riesgo de q me quede mal, no se que me convenga. (desconozco precios relativos de cada insumo ni el tiempo que lleva construirlo)

Pd:sin importar que decision tome ahora en el futuro algún trafo menor voy a hacerlo a mano por el simple gusto de "aprender haciendo".


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

elperros dijo:


> ¿Es notorio el ahorro económico al hacer un transformador en vez de comprarlo?
> Teniendo en cuenta lo difícil (o fácil) que puede ser dar 600 (por ej.) vueltas en un carrete y el riesgo (alto/bajo) que quede mal.


Hacer un trafo no tiene mucha "ciencia" en cuanto al armado. En este mismo tema están todas las ecuaciones para calcular los bobinados y el núcleo...el único tema es conseguir (creo que anda por ahí también) una tabla con las laminaciones normalizadas y jugar un rato hasta pegarla con la que te dá el cálculo.
El único problema que podés tener es el mecanismo para hacer el bobinado, pero es bastante simple si tenés acceso a un taladro de banco de velocidad variable (o a uno de mano montado en algun soporte). Luego solo es cuestion de armar un nucleo de madera para el carrete plástico que vayas a usar, sujetarlo en el taladro y luego...enrrollar.

Claro que si solo pensás armar UN trafo por única vez o hacerlos cada mucho tiempo, muy probablemente te convenga mandarlos a hacer y zafar del lío de montar todos los implementos para bobinarlo y poner el núcleo. Si vas a hacer varios o armarlos frecuentemente, entonces te va a convenir hacerlos vos.
Claro que estas conveniencias está basadas en que la persona que te los haga verdaderamente los calcule bien...cosa que pocas veces se dá ...


----------



## SERGIOD

Se ve muy util este tema y quisiera compartir con ustedes este archio que se encuentre en el siguientye enlace, tambien hay otros mas en ese tema revisenlo a ver si les ayuda un poco:
Ver el archivo adjunto 45848

el tema principal es este:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/


----------



## elperros

ezavalla dijo:


> Hacer un trafo no tiene mucha "ciencia" en cuanto al armado. En este mismo tema están todas las ecuaciones para calcular los bobinados y el núcleo...el único tema es conseguir (creo que anda por ahí también) una tabla con las laminaciones normalizadas y jugar un rato hasta pegarla con la que te dá el cálculo.


Así es, "la verdad verdadera" es que voy a hacer una ampli de guitarra, con varios preamps, circuitos de proteccion, amplificador de auris, etc...para aprender con los errores que vayan surgiendo.
El ampli en cuestion es https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-mosfet-100w-rms-5222/ y requiere según el autor un trafo de Potencia=225VA y 40+40Vca.
Aproveche para corroborarlo con el post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/ y la verdad es que utilizando los calculos expuestos por el autor de dicho post se arriba a una conclusion muy similar a los 225VA. 

Acto seguido me decidí a pedir prespuesto por uno de 250W (mínimo margen de seguridad EXTRA).

Y tambien lo calculé para hacerlo a mano con uno de los programas que están puestos en el foro.En fin.. Resumiendo me dio que necesito para 320W (mayor coeficiente de seguridad porque confío mas en los demas que en las cosas hechas por uno mismo):
	
	




		Código:
	

Carrete 50X50
Laminación N°600
Escuadras
Papel Parafinado.
Alambre 1 0.85mm
Alambre 2 1.50mm
Para 320W
I2=4A
N1=442
N2=160


Y de ahí saqué los kg de alambre que necesito por cada etapa siendo un poco más de medio kg en cada caso cuando la fracción es cada 0.5kg. Y en el foro escuché que el kg de alambre (no se que AWG) esta cercano a $67 (dato dudoso). Y no quiero ni pensar cuanto puede estar el kg de laminación.

En fin.....una explicación un poco larga para algo que ni me preguntaste . Pero justifica un poco mejor mi pregunta inicial.



ezavalla dijo:


> El único problema que podés tener es el mecanismo para hacer el bobinado, pero es bastante simple si tenés acceso a un taladro de banco de velocidad variable (o a uno de mano montado en algun soporte). Luego solo es cuestion de armar un nucleo de madera para el carrete plástico que vayas a usar, sujetarlo en el taladro y luego...enrrollar.



Muchas gracias por la data del taladro, pero apuntaba a hacerlo a mano contando vuelta por vuelta, lo cual lo torna casi en inviable y artesanal. Mi taladro es bastante viejo, y no tiene control de velocidad, el mandril es chico, etc.... Cuando lo cambie por ahí pienso en algo más pro. De todos modos tendría que implementar algún cuentavueltas o cosa por el estilo de  lo cual todavía no investigue nada.



ezavalla dijo:


> Claro que estas conveniencias está basadas en que la persona que te los haga verdaderamente los calcule bien...*cosa que pocas veces se dá* ...



Bueno, voy a tratar de tener cuidado con eso aunque mucho mas que ir y amenazar al señor que vende transformadores con una cadena de grueso calibre, para que no subdimensione el trafo no puedo hacer. Hablando en serio será un acto de fé y luego contrastaré las especificaciones nominales con algunos de los métodos expuestos por los grandes aportantes de este foro.


----------



## g.corallo

hola elperros el kg de cobre vale lo mismo en cualquier diámetro el tema es que viene menos cantidad el precio que te dijeron no esta para anda mal eso es los que esta entre 60 y 70 ars la laminacion no varía el precio por el tamaño sigue siendo un kilo cuanto s grande la laminacion menos chapas vienen en un kilo por kilo te puede salir de 10 a 18 ars y te dejo un programa online para calcular lo probé bastante y resulta muy bien solo hay que registrarse con el tema del contador lo podes hacer con una calculadora barata comun y corriente primero compraba si te sirve haciendo esto apreta 1 y la tecla + después apreta varias veces la tecla = si sirve tiene que ir sumando un 1 cada vez que apretes el = de lo contrario busca otra bueno después de hacer ese paso la abrís y te fijas cuales son las pistas del impreso puede ser una placa o una especie de film y ubicas las dos pistas de la tecla = soldas dos alambrecitos de cobre pueden ser los del primario solda en el caso de la placa o si están sobre un tipo de film raspas con un cúter la tinta que esta arriba de la pista y con una cinta pegas el alambrecito al film bueno la cerras una vez que maso menos tenes la bobinadora armada ubicas un interruptor como este y perforas en el eje de la bobinadora casera y pones un pedacito de alambre ubicas el interruptor abajo y te fijas que en cada vuelta toque el interruptor lo fijas y soldas los cables la mima imagen te da una idea de como conectarlo ya tenes el contador hecho

programa caculo de trafos: http://www.eversys.com.ar/trafosys/calculotrafos.php
imagen interruptor:http://www.x-robotics.com/images/bumper.gif
http://www.x-robotics.com/images/bumper.gif​


----------



## elperros

g.corallo dijo:


> hola elperros el kg de cobre vale lo mismo en cualquier diámetro el tema es que viene menos cantidad el precio que te dijeron no esta para anda mal eso es los que esta entre 60 y 70 ars la laminacion no varía el precio por el tamaño sigue siendo un kilo cuanto s grande la laminacion menos chapas vienen en un kilo por kilo te puede salir de 10 a 18 ars y te dejo un programa online para calcular lo probé bastante y resulta muy bien solo hay que registrarse con el tema del contador lo podes hacer con una calculadora barata comun y corriente primero compraba si te sirve haciendo esto apreta 1 y la tecla + después apreta varias veces la tecla = si sirve tiene que ir sumando un 1 cada vez que apretes el = de lo contrario busca otra bueno después de hacer ese paso la abrís y te fijas cuales son las pistas del impreso puede ser una placa o una especie de film y ubicas las dos pistas de la tecla = soldas dos alambrecitos de cobre pueden ser los del primario solda en el caso de la placa o si están sobre un tipo de film raspas con un cúter la tinta que esta arriba de la pista y con una cinta pegas el alambrecito al film bueno la cerras una vez que maso menos tenes la bobinadora armada ubicas un interruptor como este y perforas en el eje de la bobinadora casera y pones un pedacito de alambre ubicas el interruptor abajo y te fijas que en cada vuelta toque el interruptor lo fijas y soldas los cables la mima imagen te da una idea de como conectarlo ya tenes el contador hecho
> 
> programa caculo de trafos: http://www.eversys.com.ar/trafosys/calculotrafos.php
> imagen interruptor:http://www.x-robotics.com/images/bumper.gif
> http://www.x-robotics.com/images/bumper.gif​



SOS UN GENIOOOO!!!! No se me había ocurrido esa forma del cuenta vueltas.
Justo ayer desarme una impresora que me encontré en la calle y entre algunos motores y demás saque justo ESE interruptor. 
Muchas Gracias


----------



## moonwalker

hola a todos chicos de esta gran comunidad, le escribo por que tengo una duda con un transformador que deseo construir....tengo 10 pulgadas de núcleo tipo estándar el cual no he usado aun, y quisiera construir un amplificador ladelec de 4 transistores....mi pregunta es, voy a utilizar 2.5 pulgadas de ese núcleo para ese amplificador, pero que calibre awg de alambre debo usar para obtener 51 + 51 voltios alterno y 115 voltios el primario? porque tengo que cerciorarme de que me quepa el embobinado en el nucleo cuando esté armando el transformador....gracias por su atención de antemano, y bueno espero sus respuestas, gracias.........


----------



## electromecanico

moonwalker dijo:


> hola a todos chicos de esta gran comunidad, le escribo por que tengo una duda con un transformador que deseo construir....tengo 10 pulgadas de núcleo tipo estándar el cual no he usado aun, y quisiera construir un amplificador ladelec de 4 transistores....mi pregunta es, voy a utilizar 2.5 pulgadas de ese núcleo para ese amplificador, pero que calibre awg de alambre debo usar para obtener 51 + 51 voltios alterno y 115 voltios el primario? porque tengo que cerciorarme de que me quepa el embobinado en el nucleo cuando esté armando el transformador....gracias por su atención de antemano, y bueno espero sus respuestas, gracias.........


 
primero que nada hace los calculos del trafo como se indica en varias veces aca en el hilo ,,, despues fijate que altura de chapas tenes que usar para llegar a la seccion que nesecitas de nucleo, para ver si te alcanzan las chapas, luego hay una formula que segun la cantidad de vueltas de cada bovinado primario y secundario te da la superficie que ocupan los dos arrollamiento y medis la ventana de tu chapas y multiplicas lado por lado te da la superficie y te fijas si entran los arrollamientos


----------



## patriciodj

hola una consulta;estoy armando este ampli      https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-350-w-rms-7574/      y me pide para la version estereo un trafo de 50 + 50 v por 12 amperes y segun el calculo es de 1200w para esto necesito un nucleo de 60 centimetros cuadrados?
si me responden les doy las gracias por que me maree con tantos calculos jeje 
saludos


----------



## elperros

Si queres podes contrastar contra el resultado que te tiran estos programas que son muy fáciles de usar solo metes los datos que pusiste arriba y te calcula todo que chapas E y que diámetro de cable. Pero un trafo de 1.2KVA es un bicho grande creo. 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/
Saludos.


----------



## patriciodj

gracias elperros pero por lo que e leido esos programas andan bien para trafos de menor potencia, por lo general 400VA. Tengo miedo de armarlo y que caliente como ya me a pasado.


----------



## erikmeisel

Pero hablan solo de transofrmadores de hierro, no de ferrite, necesito uno que de 30v genere 60v 150 mA (5 salidas) a 50khz, tipo flyback hay algo para calcularlo gracias


----------



## eleccortez

una pregunta . tengo un trafo de las medidas que estan en la foto alguien me puede decir de que potencia sera  y amperaje ,
lo tengo usando en un ampli de 150 wats de un canal . y a las 4 horas empiesa a entiviar vastante . y quiero ponerle otro canal igual y qreo que va a ser mucho para el trafo 
es de 33 0 33 ca .


----------



## jroca50

Hola a todos!!! Quisiera saber cual es la frecuencia maxima soportada por un nucleo de hierro... Gracias!!


----------



## mariano22

Buenas!
tengo pensado armar un transformador, para un amplificador de 100 watt mono. 
La cuestion es que encontré un transformador de 220v a 110v por 150 watt. Su nucleo es bastante grande. Por los calculos, me dan aprox 144watt (si mal no recuerdo). Las preguntas son las siguientes:

Sirve este nucleo? Es de laminas EI.
De ser asi, el primario puede quedar igual y solo rebobinar el secundario?

Muchisimas gracias de antemano y muy bueno el aporte!

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

mariano22 dijo:


> Buenas!
> tengo pensado armar un transformador, para un amplificador de 100 watt mono.
> La cuestion es que encontré un transformador de 220v a 110v por 150 watt. .....



Muy probablemente tu transformador sea en realidad un *Auto-transformador*
Si es así, debes "Agregar" un secundario sin tocar lo que ya esta armado.


----------



## mariano22

Estoy muy pero muy seguro que si, es un auto transformador. porque recuerdo que, uno de los terminales de salida (110v) tenia continuidad con uno del devandado de 220v.

Pero como que debo, a su vez, agregar un secundario? Es imposible por cuestion de espacio, ya que ambas bobinas ocupan toda la ventana del nucleo.

Como se puede hacer? Se podria hacer todo un primario nuevo y secundario nuevos. Como si fuera un transformador hecho desde cero. Porque tambien la idea, era ponerle un carretel nuevo y moderno, ya que este es de 4 piezas simples de madera, y que esta bastante deteriorada.

Gracias por responder fogo!

Un saludo

Edit: por mas que sea un auto-transformador. Las laminas EI son iguales a las de un trafo comun, no?


----------



## Fogonazo

mariano22 dijo:


> Estoy muy pero muy seguro que si, es un auto transformador. porque recuerdo que, uno de los terminales de salida (110v) tenia continuidad con uno del devandado de 220v.


Correcto "Auto-Transformador"


> Pero como que debo, a su vez, agregar un secundario? Es imposible por cuestion de espacio, ya que ambas bobinas ocupan toda la ventana del nucleo
> Como se puede hacer? Se podria hacer todo un primario nuevo y secundario nuevos. Como si fuera un transformador hecho desde cero. Porque tambien la idea, era ponerle un carretel nuevo y moderno, ya que este es de 4 piezas simples de madera, y que esta bastante deteriorada.


Vas a tener que cambiar la sección de alambre de primario como para tener mas espacio para un secundario.


> por mas que sea un auto-transformador. Las laminas EI son iguales a las de un trafo comun, no?


Exacto, el laminado es el mismo y conseguir un carrete plástico NO es mala idea, te simplificará las cosas.


----------



## mariano22

ahh buenisiimoo!! gracias fogo!! En cuanto pueda, voy a buscar el nucleo (ya que no lo tengo a disposicion ahora) y voy a hacer los calculos. Cuando los tenga, se los presento para que me comprueben que esten bien y asi armarlo.

Fogonazo, MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS!

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## mariano22

Buenas!
Estoy devuelta. Encontré el nucleo del auto-transformador y me puse enseguia a realizar las mediciones y calculos. Los calculos los hice segun un tutorial de construyasuvideorockola.com, que sinceramente, me ha sido muy util y facil de entender. Lo recomiendo.

Les comento que los resultados que me dieron fueron los siguientes:

*Objetivo:* transformador de 52VAC (26vac+26vac) x 2 Amperes y 18,3 vac x 0,5A (para obtener 12+12 DC)

Nucleo del transformador de 4,5cm x 2,9cm
Bobina primaria: 
*Alambre > o = a 0,4mm de diametro. 726 Vueltas.

Bobina Secundaria:
*86+86 Vueltas (bobinado en paralelo, ambas ramas a la vez). Alambre > o = a 0,8mm de diametro.

Bobina terciaria:
*27+27 Vueltas (bobinado en paralelo, ambas ramas a la vez). Alambre > o = a 0,5mm de diametro.

Bueno eso es todo. Queria ver que les parecen estos calculos. Si estan "Bien", cuando pueda, voy a armarlo. 

Gracias por todo!

Un saludo!

PD: armé otro post porque no me dejaba editar el anterior. Mil disculpas.


----------



## Fogonazo

*NO* revise el cálculo, pero la relación de espiras Primario-Secundario aparenta ser correcta.

¿ Por que 18,3-0-18,3Vca para conseguir 12-0-12Vcc ?, Es mucho.

12Vcc + 4Vcc Caída sobre el regulador de tensión + 1,5cc Caída en diodos y pérdidas = 17,5Vcc
Redondeando = 18Vcc 
18Vcc / √2 = *12,7Vca* 
Con una secundario de *12,7-0-12,7Vca* alcanza.


----------



## mariano22

uhhh perdon fogonazo! Me equivoque al escribirlo. Es un Terciario de 9.15+9.15vac. Que al pasarlos a DC quedan 24v o mas bien, 12+12vdc. 
Esta correcto esto, no?

Tema de las vueltas del trafo, yo creo que estan bien.

Gracias por responder!

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

mariano22 dijo:


> uhhh perdon fogonazo! Me equivoque al escribirlo. Es un Terciario de 9.15+9.15vac. Que al pasarlos a DC quedan 24v o mas bien, 12+12vdc.
> Esta correcto esto, no?......



*NO*, si piensas emplear reguladores del tipo LM7812/7912 que necesitan unos 3V de diferencia Entrada-Salida para poder ajustar correctamente.


----------



## mariano22

En mi idea.. no tenia pensado usarlos. Pero de ser asi, agrego unas vueltas mas para lograr esos valores.
Recien terminé de desarmar el auto-transformador. Pero miré un detalle.
Como decias,esta formado por 2 bobinas, pero ambas tienen una diferencia pequeña pero diferencia en si, de diametro del alambre. Uno pienso que es de 0.6mm y el otro de 0.45mm. De ambos tengo una buena cantidad.
Como hago? Segun los calculos necesito unas 726 vueltas. El nucleo es de 4.5 x 2.8cm. Se peuden empalmar ambos alambres si no me alcanza?.

Saludos.


----------



## proticulo

davidsuarez dijo:


> aqu les mando uno que esta muy bueno usenlo y me cuantan


sta bien el programa...ami me sirvio--


----------



## mcou

saludos alguien me podria decir a cuanto amperios equivale el alambre numero 10


----------



## el-rey-julien

humm sera ''cuantos amper pasa por un alambre numero 10 ??
http://arieldx.tripod.com/estaciondx/proyectos/tablaawg.htm


----------



## mcou

osea que un transformador que tenga en su secundaria alambre numero 10 proporcionas unos 15 amperios


----------



## Fogonazo

mcou dijo:


> osea que un transformador que tenga en su secundari*O* alambre numero 10 *proporcionas unos 15 amperios*



 Nadie dijo eso: 

Un alambre #10 - 5.261 mm² puede conducir, sin calentamiento excesivo, hasta unos 16A.
Lo cual *NO *significa que el transformador donde esté colocado *SEA* o *NO* capás de inducir esa corriente sobre el secundario.

Para que puedan existir esos 16A hay que analizar "*Todo*" el transformador, tamaño del núcleo, corriente sobre el primario, calibre del alambre del primario, corriente en el secundario y su calibre de alambre.


----------



## paloionico

Este es un escaneado de un viejo manual sobre la construcción de transformadores.


----------



## mcou

que tal tengo una pregunta para el que pueda respondermela. que pasa si Hago un trasformador con alambre de aluminio??? ya que el alambre de cobre solo se encuentra en algunas partes de mi pais y ademas es bastante costoso SALUDOS


----------



## paloionico

hola mcou si se puede ,en mi pais se usa mucho en soldadoras electricas , te aclaro que no son de uso continuo por ejemplo soldar un par de minutos descansar para que enfrie otro par de minutos ,la de cobre  puedes soldar por periodos mas largos y son mas caras tambien saludos


----------



## mcou

Pero en realidad puedo hacer el transformador con alambre de aluminio??? Estube leyendo en internet y lei que el cobre tiene mejor conduccion en que me puede afectar el aluminio???


----------



## paloionico

si  se puede va ser de uso de tiempo limitado o de corto tiempo ,por ejemplo para alimentar algo de uso constante no sirve ,siempre va ser mejor el cobre para uso continuo, aqui hay alumnio con una pequeña capa de cobre y es de uso intermedio,espero que te sirva estos datos mecou


----------



## mcou

De todas formas gracias hermano esta buena la info ahhh y el transformador lo pienso hacer para un amplificador. Yo pensando y si lo hago con mas capacidad de lo normal tal ves asi seria mas eficiente????


----------



## paloionico

si yo hice uno de alambre de aluminio ,lo que ahorras en cobre ,lo gastas en nucleo ,es casi el doble de tamaño ,suerte mcou .


----------



## mcou

Gracias hermano


----------



## lguille

Buenas gente hace tiempo que no ando por acá y retome el amar la melody de 400w y consegui un trafo que estaba en un electro bisturí quemado, y rearme el secundario para unos 600w. al desarmar todos los secundarios que tenia me encuentro con una cinta de cobre (entre primario y secundario) de solo una vuelta y un cable soldado a ella que estimo lo usaria de puesta a tierra el electro bisturí el tema es si esto me ayudara a la puesta a tierra en el amplificador? pregunto esto aca por ser un transformador de lo que hablo. No se exacto para que sirve la faja  esa ya que nunca la vi en otro trafo..... Gracias y esta muy bueno todos los foros que estado leyendo ultimamente


----------



## paloionico

hola guille ,es a lamina se llama pantalla o trafo apantallado y va a masa en un equipo de audio te sirve asi evitas ruidos molestos o zumbidos ,los fabricantes de trafos no lo hacen por que se encarece el mismo


----------



## lguille

a buenisimo paloionico gracias. mi duda era esa asi que voy a ver si puedo terminar esa potencia de una ves.


----------



## mcou

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nadie dijo eso:
> 
> Un alambre #10 - 5.261 mm² puede conducir, sin calentamiento excesivo, hasta unos 16A.
> Lo cual *NO *significa que el transformador donde esté colocado *SEA* o *NO* capás de inducir esa corriente sobre el secundario.
> 
> Para que puedan existir esos 16A hay que analizar "*Todo*" el transformador, tamaño del núcleo, corriente sobre el primario, calibre del alambre del primario, corriente en el secundario y su calibre de alambre.



ok, pero mi pregunta es por que esta tabla http://construyasuvideorockola.com/transformador.php es total mente diferente y dice que el alambre numero 10 puede soportar 21 amperios cual es el misterio entonces o acaso esta tabla esta mal o cual es la que esta malo???


----------



## Fogonazo

mcou dijo:


> ok, pero mi pregunta es por que esta tabla http://construyasuvideorockola.com/transformador.php es total mente diferente y dice que el alambre numero 10 puede soportar 21 amperios cual es el misterio entonces o acaso esta tabla esta mal o cual es la que esta malo???



Ambas, ninguna, otras, todo depende del criterio que se aplique.
Si el transformador es para uso continuo y a máxima potencia se aplica un criterio de calculo.
Si el transformador no se empleará permanentemente a máxima potencia se aplica otro criterio.
Y por último si el transformador no se utilizará en forma continua el criterio es un tercero.
Y pueden existir mas criterios para el calculo, por ejemplo pérdidas caloricas, rendimiento, tamaño, peso, Etc.


----------



## paloionico

aplicar como regla 3 o 4 amper por milimetro de diametro de alambre o 0.7088 mm2 ,yo uso 3 amper en un equipo valvular es uso continuo ,4 amper equipo trasistorizado y para una soldadora electrica es mas ,por que es uso intermitente ,uno hace  un transformador segun su uso ,perdon por responder fogonazo ,y los ejemplos que di sean medio vikingos,se entendio mcou


----------



## mcou

ok haora si estoy claro, gracias y saludos


----------



## luisvc91

Hola.
Tengo una duda, podriais decirme grosso modo de cuanto es este transformador? 
Lo quite de un SAI, pero no me fije como iba conectado y cuanto puede dar.
SE que funciona a 240V, pero la salida no se nada.
Tampoco se como conectarlo para probarlo, tiene muchos cables en la entrada y salida (supongo qu ela entrada sera los tres cables, no?)
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## paloionico

hola luisvc91 ,que es un sai ?;lo podes testear con lampara serie de por medio y no debe consumir o no debe encenderse la lampara ;cuantos amper es , tenes que  dar las medidas del transformador y voltajes


----------



## Fogonazo

paloionico dijo:


> hola luisvc91 ,_*que es un sai ?*_;.......



*S*istema de *A*limentación *I*ninterrumpida


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

luisvc91 dijo:


> Tengo una duda, podriais decirme grosso modo de cuanto es este transformador?


Hay que usar el buscador :enfadado: :enfadado:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/


----------



## luisvc91

ezavalla dijo:


> Hay que usar el buscador :enfadado: :enfadado:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/



Gracias, 
Lo que me da miedo es enchufarlo y que me quede pegao.....

PD: ya que esta la foto aqui, si no os importa decirme cual es el primario y secundario.... Porque para mi todos los cables son iguales......


----------



## powerful

Amigos foristas saludos !!!!!.....en mi pais el hierro silicoso es importado, principalmente de Argentina y Brasil,  con algunos clientes necesito trabajar a 400Hz para mis estabilizadores de tensión y fuentes-cargadores de potencia lineales, me pueden indicar algun proveedor para ver las características del Fe a 400Hz.


----------



## el-rey-julien

powerful dijo:


> Amigos foristas saludos !!!!!.....en mi pais el hierro silicoso es importado, principalmente de Argentina y Brasil,  con algunos clientes necesito trabajar a 400Hz para mis estabilizadores de tensión y fuentes-cargadores de potencia lineales, me pueden indicar algun proveedor para ver las características del Fe a 400Hz.



en argentina no se produce el ''hierro silicoso'' no se en brasil,el que nosotros usamos viene de china y no dan mucha info sobre el material,ay uno que tiene un color mas blanco y otro mas oscuro de grano orientado,eso es todo lo que se


----------



## powerful

Gracias el-rey-julien !!!... probé con los que te comento y las perdidas son escandalosas.....antiguamente trabajé con un silicoso japonés y excelente .....no lo importan en mi pais por su alto costo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola *luisvc91*

EI-96X40  es el codigo de nucleo y 1062-2U el codigo de fabricacion buscalo en San Google 







en cuanto a los cables te puedo decir:rojo,azul y blanco son los secundarios y los otros primario, pero hay que ver que configuracion tiene por lo que tendras que hacer la prueba que te comento *paloionico  *


----------



## eleccortez

como despues de diseñar las cantidades de vueltas diametro de alambre primario y secundario
se puede saber si van a entrar  en las ventanas del nucleo .

alguien que me pueda explicar un metodo facil


----------



## ricbevi

eleccortez dijo:


> como despues de diseñar las cantidades de vueltas diametro de alambre primario y secundario
> se puede saber si van a entrar  en las ventanas del nucleo .
> 
> alguien que me pueda explicar un metodo facil



Hola ..... Lo único que yo conozco es seguir calculando en base a las vuenltas y diametros del alambre + un PLD(*P*or *L*as *D*udas) y restando de al ventana ya que solo tú sabes sobre y con que materiales armaras el trafo(carretel, separador, tipo de bobinado, etc.).

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## eleccortez

+ un PLD  gracias por tu respuesta .


----------



## dynamic

Sr evasalla
no logro descargar el documento que usted propone. Podría enviarmelo por correo?


----------



## el-rey-julien

dynamic por correo no se puede,por las normas del foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/politicas.htm
lee la 2.3 .saludos de su majestad
PD:
    evasalla es el señor ezavalla,presumo que es asi,podes editar tu mensaje si quieres corregirlo,bienvenido al foro dynamic


----------



## dynamic

pido disculpas al Sr ezevalla. No fue mi intencion ser irrespetuoso.


----------



## Eduardo

dynamic dijo:


> pido disculpas al Sr ezevalla. No fue mi intencion ser irrespetuoso.


No es ni evasalla, ni ezevalla, ni quesevalla... Es ezavalla. :enfadado:


----------



## el-rey-julien

bueno yo lo confundi mas al muchacho ,escribi *ezevalla* en lugar de *ezavalla*
pero ya lo edite
PD:
     marche una cucharada del frasco numero 13 para su majestad¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## luisvc91

Hola.

Tengo una duda, cuando fabricamos un transformador con mas de un secundario, por ejemplo tres secundarios, podemos usar los tres secundarios a la vez?

Por ejemplo, un transfor que pasa de 220V AC a: 
Secundario 1: 70V 8A
Secunraio 2: 20v 2A
Secundario 3: 18V 2A
Secundario 4: 12v 1A
Se pueden poner una carga a mas de uno a la vez?


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo arme asta con 4 secundarios y con carga en todos al mismo tiempo,calentaba un poquito ,pero funciono bien



PD:
para el próximo le voy a agregar un poco mas de vueltas al primario,así no debería calentar nada


----------



## paloionico

tambien podes agregar mas chapa, depende del air gap que hayas dejado


----------



## el-rey-julien

las chas ya están justas por el carrete,mas no entran


----------



## luisvc91

Gracias, solo era duda tecnica.
A lo que os referis de mas chapa no lo entiendo.

Por otro lado, la constante de densidad del nucleo (gauss), en que afecta al numero de espiras? estoy diseñando el transformador en el programa portugues y si la vario pues varia bastante........


----------



## powerful

Hola el-rey-julien, es normal que caliente un poco,....la cuesíón es medir quien es el que transmite el calor el bobinado al nucleo o al contrario, luego se reajustan los cálculos,....también tenemos alambres clase A,B,F,H los cuales toleran mayor densidad de corriente para un mismo diametro,.. yo trabajo con 1.2T y no he tenido problemas la densidad de corriente la manejo de 4.5A a 2.5A , hasta 100W( 4.5A/mm2),hasta 500W ( 3.5A/mm2 ), de 1KW hacia arriba (2.5A/mm2 ),....tu sabes que a más pequeños se refrigeran mejor, la transferencia de calor al medioambiente es más rápida ya que poseen menos masa,....tengo uno de 2KVA de secundarios multiples, lo novedoso es que le he agregado 3 cinta de casi una espira y me caen 1.5Vac aprox con Cu de 1/16"  X 1"=40mm2 le puedo sacar hasta 200A por cinta las utilizo para medir termomagnéticos de potencia ( 3 cintas para termomag trifasico ) manipulo los 220Vac  con un variac de 3Kva, al bajar el voltaje de entrada bajo la corriente de prueba del termomag ya que a este lo pongo como cortocircuito ...he empleado un nucleo de 2 1/2" X 4" y el primario 100espiras para los 220Vac con 12AWG tipo H, los secundarios son de acuerdo a mis necesidades.... espero haber contribuido en algo.Me olvidaba  el trafo de pruebas lo tengo refrigerado por ventilador de 220Vac/50W. Saludos!!!!



son 110esp para los 220Vac


----------



## el-rey-julien

luisvc91 dijo:


> Gracias, solo era duda tecnica.
> *A lo que os referis de mas chapa no lo entiendo.*
> 
> Por otro lado, la constante de densidad del nucleo (gauss), en que afecta al numero de espiras? estoy diseñando el transformador en el programa portugues y si la vario pues varia bastante........



agregar chapa =  mas grande el núcleo



powerful tambien puede ser que caliente por mucho ruido en la linea,el efecto Joule
muchas gracias por la info
saludos de su majestad


----------



## powerful

El efecto joule se dá basicamente por la intensidad debido al voltaje de red lo cual es inevitable,por eso utilizamos secciones cuadradas de núcleo y empleamos Cu en lugar de AL con lo cual reducimos la resistencia del bobinado.


----------



## luisvc91

el-rey-julien dijo:


> agregar chapa =  mas grande el núcleo
> 
> 
> 
> powerful tambien puede ser que caliente por mucho ruido en la linea,el efecto Joule
> muchas gracias por la info
> saludos de su majestad



Ok, gracias.

En cuanto al nucleo, comunmnete se usa las chapas de hierro-silicio, pero aqui en españa no se donde encontrarlas (alguien sabe??).
Por ebay he visto que usan otro tipo de nucleos, son algo asi (tipo EE creo):




Pero no se como van, alguien me explca un poco?

Para el transformador que quiero hacer me salen estos datos de la imagen (no se si esta correcto, corregidme si me equivoco).


----------



## luisvc91

Hola.

He sacado los calculos, pero me surge una duda un tanto teorica.

Calculo y necesito 4A y el transformador tiene que ser con tap central. Entonces, si por ejemplo la salida que tengo son a 30-0-30 V, que sale, 4A por cada linea de 30V o 2A por cada linea de 30V.

Y otra duda, es que para hacer el transfo con tap central, lo calculo como si no tuviera y luego enrrollo el alambre doble, no? es decir, calculo el nº de espiras que necesito para 30V y luego lo enrollo doble......

Y si se calienta mcuho el transfor, una alternativa seria ponerle un ventilador no?


----------



## gabriel8763

Hola Amigos

Necesito hacer los transformadores para un amplificador de 1 watt con transistores de germanio, funciona con 9 volt.

La resistencia óhmica de los devanados debe ser:

Driver, primario 100 ohm, secundario 40 + 40 ohm.

Salida, primario 1,6 + 1,6 ohm, secundario 0,2 ohm.

La impedancia del parlante es de 3,2 ohm.

Por favor, toda la información que puedan brindarme será bienvenida. 

Muchas gracias, Gabriel.

"Nadie sabe más que todos juntos".


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola los transistore que vos vas a usar tienen el codigo 2SB77b si son esos el transformador tiene un codigo que dice AS34UCOA y otro es dice 116Y081 no pude encontrar nada sobre estos.

Cordial saludo.


----------



## gabriel8763

SSTC dijo:


> Hola los transistore que vos vas a usar tienen el codigo 2SB77b si son esos el transformador tiene un codigo que dice AS34UCOA y otro es dice 116Y081 no pude encontrar nada sobre estos.
> 
> Cordial saludo.



Gracias SSTC, el driver tiene 130 ohms en el primario, no 100 como indiqué antes. Los transistores son OC74 ó AC128 y los transformadores, según el manual Mullard son Colne 06005 y Colne 06006, adjunto archivo del circuito; prestar especial atención a la página 2, hay datos de los transformadores. 

Gracias, quisiera hacerlos, bobinarlos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el primario es de 2800 N calibre 0.07mm el secundario esta hecho de 700 N+700N calibre 0.07mm  Nucleo M30/7 chapa dinamo IV espacio 0,35mm sin entre hierro 

Si no te quieres arriesgar o no tienes las herramientas estos transformadores los hacen lo que bobinan flyback esos calibres lo manejan ellos si no consigues el nucleo usa el de un driver de TV


----------



## Neodymio

Hola, hice (o intenté) un transformador de 72v punto medio de 3A, los cálculos usados son de acá http://www.aurover.com.ar/clconline/conscalctraf.htm
sin embargo no se si le erré en la mano de obra, en el cálculo o en el diámetro de los alambres ya que veo que el primario tiene bastantes capas y el secundario me entran la mitad de las vueltas.
Acá dejo unas fotos para que tengan una idea y ver si debo ajustar las vueltas del primario a menos cantidad. Por las dudas compré cobre un poco más fino para el secundario (el original tiene calibre AWG 16 y compré AWG 18)
En las fotos se ve con el AWG 16 y me entrega 37v sin contar el punto medio.
En las fotos donde se ve la cinta blanca es donde termina el primario y empieza el secundario
PD: agrego que le entran algunas vueltas más pero no llego ni a palos a las 99 vueltas recomendadas (198 realmente ya que lo hago bobinando 2 cableas a la vez para no tener que soldar el punto medio o desembobinar si es que quiero cambiar el voltaje)


----------



## eleccortez

Lo que pasa que una vez de calculado el bobinado tenez que realizar otro cálculo 
  Para asegurarte  que entre en las ventanas.
  Si no entra necesitas un núcleo más grande


----------



## powerful

Tu calibre 16AWG está algo sobredimensionado,podrias emplear 18AWG....para trafos de hasta 100VA considero 4.5A/mm2, hasta 250VA trabajo con 3.5A/mm2,hasta 1KVA 3A/mm2,....de 2KVA hacia arriba 2.5A/mm2 . Empleo alambre doble esmalte ,clase H. 
El cálculo del núcleo lo saco con raiz de la potencia (para 60Hz) y con 1.2 por raiz de la potencia(para 50Hz).
Saludos!!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola 

En primer lugar el calibre si lo bajas estás en problema porque el 18Awg no te va a llegar a trabajar en esa potencia solo llega a 2A.

*La sección de núcleo da con la potencia de transformador 18,5Cm2 para 216 Watts
*el carretel te baila en la ventana.
*la sección transversal  del núcleo del transformador es de 4,3Cm2
*Esta siendo prolijo con la bobinacion capa sobre capa o estas como el clásico bobinador galleta.

cordial saludo.


----------



## powerful

Hola Neodymio, si observas a pequeñas potencias  se considera mayores densidades de Amp/mm2 ,eso se debe a que la relación fierro/potencia es mayor cuanto  más pequeño sea el trafo y por lo tanto las bobinas se refrigeran mejor,...Tu trafo es de 216VA (para 200VA puedes considerar hasta 4A/mm2 , alambre de cu doble esmalte, clase H)te he recomendado 18AWG (0.8235mm2) ,tu trabajaras con 3A tendrías 3A /0.8235mm2 = 3.64A/mm2 estás sobrado.
Para calcular el núcleo Sfe = 1.2 RAIZ(216) = 17.64cm2 ,.....4.2cmX4.2cm = 1.65pulgX1.65pulg ( no hay ese valor) lo subes a láminas de 1 3/4pulg x 1 3/4pulg .


----------



## orenes

Hola buenas, leyendo por una web, lo primero que había que hacer es sacar la tensión RMS (V RMS = Voltaje / √2) pongo mi ejemplo.

Tengo un circuito que necesita 70+70 V (transformador con tap central)  V Rms=140 / √2= 100 V Rms 

Si lo hago así después de montar el trafo obtendré los 140V??

Y mi duda es esto se hace así o meto en el programa directamente los 140V?? Aah y tengo en cuenta el tap central que a la mitad del bobinado hay que sacarle las puntas o bobinarlo justo con la mitad de vueltas pero con 2 alambres.

El programa tiene un error y es que donde pone el tamaño de las chapas lo pone en mm cuando es en cm.

Saludos a todos!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

orenes dijo:


> El programa tiene un error y es que donde pone el tamaño de las chapas lo pone en mm cuando es en cm.



Si faltan detalles como la frecuencia los gauss bueno un par de datos me parece que a ese carretel lo vi en una pagina de amplificadores podes pasames el probrama o el link para descargarlo y ver si tienen sentido


----------



## orenes

Si es de la pagina construyasuvideorockola.com y aqui tienes el programa

http://www.mediafire.com/?w9emw8h3ch2mo67

Así es como hacen ellos los trafos
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/transformador.php

SSTC, entonces tengo que tener en cuenta el cálculo de V Rms???

Saludos


----------



## powerful

Hola orenes, lo que tu propones es diferente del caso de neodymio ,....en tu caso tu necesitas +/-70VDC,es decir 140 Vpp que es igual a 70Vp ,....70Vp/ 1.4142 = 50Vrms ó 50Vef ,entonces pedirias necesito un trafo de 50V 0 50V a xxxx amp. neodymio ya hizo sus calculos y el necesita 72V a 3A con punto medio ,pudo pedir 36V o 36V con 3A por rama.


----------



## orenes

Yo necesito una alimentación de 70+70 25a y haciendo lo de 50Vef (50+50) es el equivalente a 70+70???
Esto es que lo he visto en otro lado pero no estoy seguro si así se hace bien el trafo.
Gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin

eso de 50+50 que te sube a 70+70 en la luna si te pasa es por que anda pésimo el Vef es lo que mas importa en un transformador de 50Hz y que yo sepa Vpp no tienen sentido.





orenes dijo:


> Si es de la pagina construyasuvideorockola.com y aqui tienes el programa
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?w9emw8h3ch2mo67
> 
> Así es como hacen ellos los trafos
> http://construyasuvideorockola.com/transformador.php
> 
> SSTC, entonces tengo que tener en cuenta el cálculo de V Rms???
> 
> Saludos



Hola. mira vos picaro lee bien al final de la pagina te aclara esta completo el programa lo estuve chequeando y si esta bien no trae nada de otro mundo lo malo que no es especifico que no tendras un transformador de 90% de efectividad, pero te da uno de 75% nada para desprecialo... esta bueno esta bueno saludo...

PD: leelo al link

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/calculo_transformador.php


----------



## powerful

SSTC y orenes, si tienen un trafo de 50Vrms,...tendrías 50Vrms X 1.4142= 70.71Vpico, lo rectificas con un  diodo de si(vd=0.7V) y lo filtras con un cond electrolitico y te dá 70.0Vdc ( creo que me siguen , o se los repito más lento ). Ahora coges otro trafo igual (50Vrms) y haces lo mismo y obtienes 70.0Vpico ,suman los secundarios rectificados y filtrados en contrafase y obtendran los 140.0VDC  o lo es igual a +/- 70Vdc ó 70Vdc o 70VDC .
Se que es difícil aceptar cuando uno se equivoca y más cuando el que te corrige viene de un país tercermundista. No tienen que ir a la Luna para que les cuadren sus " conocimientos " , aquí tiene un post: "Cálculo, diseño y construcción de tranformadores" con esclarecidos colegas que pueden dar luz a  sus monumentales desconocimientos , empiecen por leer todo el post en algunos casos se veran reflejados.
Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Si te entiendo lo de restificacion que eleva la tension. Pasa Ej. Cuando haces un transformador de 20+20  y se te va a 24+24 cuando lo restificas y filtra tu no me entendiste. Quedamos con tu idea,pero lo de 3 mun... no lo comparto somo de la misma latitud "geografia"


----------



## orenes

Ok, yo más es que tenía mis dudas y a mi me da igual de que parte sea el que me corrija.
Y que condensadores le debería de poner al trafo para rectificar la corriente bien??

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

orenes dijo:


> Ok, yo más es que tenía mis dudas y a mi me da igual de que parte sea el que me corrija.
> Y que condensadores le debería de poner al trafo para rectificar la corriente bien??
> 
> Gracias y saludos



Para saber que condensadores colocar, este tema deberás consultar

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*Rey julie* encontré los datos que buscaba del transformador en la revista Lupin n° 212 pagina 19 del doc PDF este es el transformador de impedancia que pertenece a la *radio Spicar* solo que le hicieron modificaciones para el varios parlante (una cosas como universal) una masa, gracias por la ayuda.



Cordial saludo.


----------



## juan84guille

Bueno para aquellos que quieren ser el transformador, lean todo el foro el calculo posteado por ezavella, es correcto y estoy seguro que haras un traso muy bueno, el programa tambien es valido pero si en realidad quieres aprender y saber de donde sale los valores y ser un buen tecnico electronico te recomiendo que leas y veras te aseguro que aprenderas muchos en este foro hay muchas personas que tiene un conocimiento muy alto, la electronica es facil pero si estudian recuerda, las cosas buenas cuestan un poquito.


----------



## victor6298

lirec dijo:


> amigos cientifico y xavirom, con la ayuda de ustedes ya estoy a punto de ponerme manos a la obra, ya estoy desarmando mi transformador, e decidido calcular el embobinado primario de acuerdo a los metodos de calculo que me proporcionaron en este foro,y el secundario lo realizare del mismo numero de alambre que el primario pero dejando voltajes de salida de  30, 35, 40 y 45 voltios, estaria bien mi razonamiento ? o debo considerar algo mas. con la ayuda de ustedes realizare la prueba y les comentare mas adelante cuales fueron mis resultados.


compañero lirec Lirec saludos hermano  tengo un núcleo de transformador del cual conozco sus medidas que son : X=4,5 Y Y=3,9 me pregunto si puedes ayudarme con los cálculos para hacer un transformador de: 120V in, 72 V de salida (36+36) con una corriente de :5AMP con este nucleo ....te comento que hice algunos calculos que arrojaron los siguientes datos: V.oUT=36+36V, I.out=5 amp, calibre del alambre a utilizar en el primario=18,numero de vueltas prim.266, calibre del alambre para el secundario=16, numero de vueltas sec. 160. relacion 2.210 vueltas por voltios pero todos esto calculos son en funcion de un nucleo de X=3.8 Y Y=5 de antemano te doy gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## moonwalker

Hola a todos , la fórmula expuesta por Ladelec respecto al cálculo del núcleo para un transformador según la potencia de un amplificador podría ser usada??? es conveniente usarla?? aquí les adjunto la formula. gracias a todos.


----------



## powerful

moonwalker , yo empleo para 50Hz: 1.2raiz2(potencia)  y para 60Hz :raiz2(potencia) , hay que tener encuenta que los cálculos son para un núcleo lo más cuadrado posible , cuando X e Y son muy diferentes hay que realizar recalculos para ver si la bobina entra.


----------



## moonwalker

hola powerful gracias por tu respuesta, pero entonces la fórmula si es recomendable para aplicarla??? gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Don Plaquetin

victor6298 dijo:


> compañero lirec Lirec saludos hermano  tengo un núcleo de transformador del cual conozco sus medidas que son : X=4,5 Y Y=3,9 me pregunto si puedes ayudarme con los cálculos para hacer un transformador de: 120V in, 72 V de salida (36+36) con una corriente de :5AMP con este nucleo ....te comento que hice algunos calculos que arrojaron los siguientes datos: V.oUT=36+36V, I.out=5 amp, calibre del alambre a utilizar en el primario=18,numero de vueltas prim.266, calibre del alambre para el secundario=16, numero de vueltas sec. 160. relacion 2.210 vueltas por voltios pero todos esto calculos son en funcion de un nucleo de X=3.8 Y Y=5 de antemano te doy gracias por tu ayuda.



Con esa superficie solo podes aspirar a 2.5A porque es un núcleo de 180VA si es como dices con los que el calibre como las cantidades de vuelta cambiar radicalmente.

El que vos buscas para esa potencia es de 360VA si quieres un consejo de un buen servidor que hace años que bobina y quieres salir del apuro chorobom-bombon es que te consigas un transformador de microondas y se te hará mas fácil hacer “Una súper fuente de amplificador que tanto buscamos”

Atentamente SSTC


----------



## victor6298

SSTC dijo:


> Con esa superficie solo podes aspirar a 2.5A porque es un núcleo de 180VA si es como dices con los que el calibre como las cantidades de vuelta cambiar radicalmente.
> 
> El que vos buscas para esa potencia es de 360VA si quieres un consejo de un buen servidor que hace años que bobina y quieres salir del apuro chorobom-bombon es que te consigas un transformador de microondas y se te hará mas fácil hacer “Una súper fuente de amplificador que tanto buscamos”
> 
> Atentamente SSTC


saludos a los compañeros del foro;;;;; compañeros alguien por ahí podrá ayudarme por favor? estuve buscando un transformador de microondas, para hacerme una fuente que me entregue 80 vol rectificados y filtrados (58+58)como me recomendó el compañero sstc;pero no conseguí mas bien encontré uno con una superficie de 38.25 (x=8,5 y=4.5) y otro de superficie 27.9(x=4.5 y=6.2) la idea es construir uno de voltaje de entrada 110vol y vol.salida 58+58 con por lo menos 13 amp. y el otro de 110 entrada y 50+50 8 o 10 amp salida. estaba tratando de hacer los cálculos pero en alguna parte perdí el camino y tome unas información que publico ladelec pero en la tabla de estándares que publicaron no aparecen núcleos con estos valores; podrían ayudarme a calcular el numero de vueltas y calibre del cable para ambos casos.en el caso del de 58+58 los datos que calcule fueron para ambos devanados alambre calibre 11 y 122 vueltas el primario y 127 vueltas el secundario;pero con estos valores se parece mas a un transformador de acoplamiento que reductor les agradezco su ayuda. 
:


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Uno de los que quieres armar es de 1500watts una guasada como el segundo de 1000watts. Los de microondas lo máximo que e visto trabajar es a 700watts y era inmenso lo que yo digo son de 350Watts que son de los mas conocido lo valores que me das en superficie no concuerda con la potencia el de 1500Watts se parece a un cargador de batería de auto como para que te des otra idea es una soldadora eléctrica

Posdata: mañana busco en el manual a ver que se puede hacer y por favor sácale una foto



llegas a los 500Watts con toda la fuerza


----------



## victor6298

SSTC dijo:


> Uno de los que quieres armar es de 1500watts una guasada como el segundo de 1000watts. Los de microondas lo máximo que e visto trabajar es a 700watts y era inmenso lo que yo digo son de 350Watts que son de los mas conocido lo valores que me das en superficie no concuerda con la potencia el de 1500Watts se parece a un cargador de batería de auto como para que te des otra idea es una soldadora eléctrica
> 
> Posdata: mañana busco en el manual a ver que se puede hacer y por favor sácale una foto
> 
> 
> 
> llegas a los 500Watts con toda la fuerza


en la tabla de ladelec los valores mas cercanos a los que yo tengo x=4.4 y y=9 esto da una superficie de 39.6 y una potencia de 1568w; según la tabla que ellos publicaron pero cuando buscamos en la misma tabla, núcleos con superficie de 38 nos encontramos con que las medidas del núcleo son x=3.8 y y=10 con una potencia de 1444w  y cuando calculo la superficie del nucleo que yo tengo x=4.5 y=8,5  y resulta 38. pufff humo se me quemaron los fusibles del coco voy a conseguir una camara hoy en la mañana para subir las fotos. te comento que los nucleos los consegui de unos elevadores de tension a  1000 y 3000 volt uno el otro (el mas pequño)tenia varias salidas de 2, 2,5 y 5 volt a 10amp y fueron fabricados por TTI TRANSFORMER TECHNICIANS INC. de chicago illinois  bajo los modelos a9144 el grande y a 9153 el pequeño espero esta informacion  te sirva de algo


----------



## victor6298

SSTC dijo:


> Uno de los que quieres armar es de 1500watts una guasada como el segundo de 1000watts. Los de microondas lo máximo que e visto trabajar es a 700watts y era inmenso lo que yo digo son de 350Watts que son de los mas conocido lo valores que me das en superficie no concuerda con la potencia el de 1500Watts se parece a un cargador de batería de auto como para que te des otra idea es una soldadora eléctrica
> 
> Posdata: mañana busco en el manual a ver que se puede hacer y por favor sácale una foto
> 
> 
> 
> llegas a los 500Watts con toda la fuerza


en la tabla de ladelec los valores mas cercanos a los que yo tengo x=4.4 y y=9 esto da una superficie de 39.6 y una potencia de 1568w; según la tabla que ellos publicaron pero cuando buscamos en la misma tabla, núcleos con superficie de 38 nos encontramos con que las medidas del núcleo son x=3.8 y y=10 con una potencia de 1444w  y cuando calculo la superficie del nucleo que yo tengo x=4.5 y=8,5  y resulta 38. pufff humo se me quemaron los fusibles del coco voy a conseguir una camara hoy en la mañana para subir las fotos. te comento que los nucleos los consegui de unos elevadores de tension a  1000 y 3000 volt uno el otro (el mas pequño)tenia varias salidas de 2, 2,5 y 5 volt a 10amp y fueron fabricados por TTI TRANSFORMER TECHNICIANS INC. de chicago illinois  bajo los modelos a9144 el grande y a 9153 el pequeño espero esta informacion  te sirva de algo





			
				victor6298 dijo:
			
		

> en la tabla de ladelec los valores mas cercanos a los que yo tengo x=4.4 y y=9 esto da una superficie de 39.6 y una potencia de 1568w; según la tabla que ellos publicaron pero cuando buscamos en la misma tabla, núcleos con superficie de 38 nos encontramos con que las medidas del núcleo son x=3.8 y y=10 con una potencia de 1444w  y cuando calculo la superficie del nucleo que yo tengo x=4.5 y=8,5  y resulta 38. pufff humo se me quemaron los fusibles del coco voy a conseguir una camara hoy en la mañana para subir las fotos. te comento que los nucleos los consegui de unos elevadores de tension a  1000 y 3000 volt uno el otro (el mas pequño)tenia varias salidas de 2, 2,5 y 5 volt a 10amp y fueron fabricados por TTI TRANSFORMER TECHNICIANS INC. de chicago illinois  bajo los modelos a9144 el grande y a 9153 el pequeño espero esta informacion  te sirva de algo


aqui te enviuo un diagrama de una chapa del nucleo con toidas sus medidas tambien subi dos archivos rar con las fotos de los nucleos las chapas son iguales la salvedad es que uno tiene mas chapas que otro lo envie en dos mensajes diferentes no se como enviarlo en uno solo ..pero ya aprendere


----------



## powerful

Es importante que indiques la frecuencia de tu red eléctrica si es a 50Hz ó 60Hz,....para 50Hz el área del nucleo medido : X x Y sufre una atenuación 20% en la potencia ,ya que para 50Hz necesitas más espiras que para 60Hz.
Sfe = 1.2 raiz2(potencia) ......para 50Hz
Sfe = raiz2(potencia) ...........para 60Hz
Saludos!!!


----------



## victor6298

victor6298 dijo:


> en la tabla de ladelec los valores mas cercanos a los que yo tengo x=4.4 y y=9 esto da una superficie de 39.6 y una potencia de 1568w; según la tabla que ellos publicaron pero cuando buscamos en la misma tabla, núcleos con superficie de 38 nos encontramos con que las medidas del núcleo son x=3.8 y y=10 con una potencia de 1444w  y cuando calculo la superficie del nucleo que yo tengo x=4.5 y=8,5  y resulta 38. pufff humo se me quemaron los fusibles del coco voy a conseguir una camara hoy en la mañana para subir las fotos. te comento que los nucleos los consegui de unos elevadores de tension a  1000 y 3000 volt uno el otro (el mas pequño)tenia varias salidas de 2, 2,5 y 5 volt a 10amp y fueron fabricados por TTI TRANSFORMER TECHNICIANS INC. de chicago illinois  bajo los modelos a9144 el grande y a 9153 el pequeño espero esta informacion  te sirva de algo
> 
> aqui te enviuo un diagrama de una chapa del nucleo con toidas sus medidas tambien subi dos archivos rar con las fotos de los nucleos las chapas son iguales la salvedad es que uno tiene mas chapas que otro lo envie en dos mensajes diferentes no se como enviarlo en uno solo ..pero ya aprendere


este es el otro archivo de fotos del nucleo grande



powerful dijo:


> Es importante que indiques la frecuencia de tu red eléctrica si es a 50Hz ó 60Hz,....para 50Hz el área del nucleo medido : X x Y sufre una atenuación 20% en la potencia ,ya que para 50Hz necesitas más espiras que para 60Hz.
> Sfe = 1.2 raiz2(potencia) ......para 50Hz
> Sfe = raiz2(potencia) ...........para 60Hz
> Saludos!!!


60 hz domestica 
aqui 50hz para 220  ya que se usa solamente para aires acondicionados pero para aplicaciones y usos comunes  110vol 60hz



			
				victor6298 dijo:
			
		

> este es el otro archivo de fotos del nucleo grande
> 
> 60 hz domestica
> aqui 50hz para 220  ya que se usa solamente para aires acondicionados pero para aplicaciones y usos comunes  110vol 60hz


saludos compañeros existe una corrección en las medidas del dibujo de la chapa y es x=4.4 y la altura de la chapa es de 8.8 todos los demas datos estan correctos (todas las medidas son en cm)


----------



## MESEGESJOL22

Hola hay alguien que me pueda decir cuanto sale mas o menos:
Las laminas, los alambres, el carretel para la construcion de un trafo.
porque quiero armar uno y no se los precios y quiero saber si sale mas barato armarlo que comprarlo hecho.
Gracias espero respuesta soy de buenos aires, florencio varela.


----------



## el-rey-julien

sale mas mucho mas barato hacerlo uno mismo que comprarlo echo ,la mitad del precio,
fijate en el apartado de proveedores donde comprar el alambre y los carretes http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores
preguntale a algún bobinador de motores donde comprar las cosas


----------



## victor6298

victor6298 dijo:


> este es el otro archivo de fotos del nucleo grande
> 
> 
> 60 hz domestica
> aqui 50hz para 220  ya que se usa solamente para aires acondicionados pero para aplicaciones y usos comunes  110vol 60hz
> 
> 
> saludos compañeros existe una corrección en las medidas del dibujo de la chapa y es x=4.4 y la altura de la chapa es de 8.8 todos los demas datos estan correctos (todas las medidas son en cm)


saludos  compañeros del foro; estuve trabajando un poco en algunos cálculos para uno de los núcleos que les comente ;(el de las fotos que dice pequeño) los cálculos arrojaron lo siguiente partiendo de :::
y=6.2
x=4.4
resulto un área de= 27.8 (6.2x4.4)
nvpv:=1.53  (42/27.28) aquí tome la cantidad inmediata según una tabla publicada por ladelec(1.58).
cantidad de vueltas en el primario=110x1.58=174 vueltas.

corriente del primario=800w/110vol=7.27amp. según la tabla el valor mas cercano (inmediato superior)a este es de 8.3amp. y equivale al diámetro 14para ambos devanados
el secundario:
numero de vueltas= 158
I=8amp
v=100 vol.(50+50)
calibre=14
(nvpv)=numero de vueltas por voltio.
si alguien puede por favor revisar esto y decirme si es correcto?hubo un compañero que hiba a buscar en unos manuales o algo así pero si alguno tiene algo que me pueda ayudar con este núcleo y el otro estaría muy agradecido gracias compañeros


----------



## victor6298

powerful dijo:


> Es importante que indiques la frecuencia de tu red eléctrica si es a 50Hz ó 60Hz,....para 50Hz el área del nucleo medido : X x Y sufre una atenuación 20% en la potencia ,ya que para 50Hz necesitas más espiras que para 60Hz.
> Sfe = 1.2 raiz2(potencia) ......para 50Hz
> Sfe = raiz2(potencia) ...........para 60Hz
> Saludos!!!


saludos compañeros aun sigo esperando sus comentarios en relación a los núcleos que he subido hay un calculo que aun no he podido hacer y este es :como calcular la potencia que de un núcleo conociendo valores como por ejemplo 
x=4.4
y=6.2 
voltaje secundario 53+53vol
voltaje secundario=110vol si alguien me puede ayudar aquí por favor amigos y compañeros 
:estudiando:
los cálculos que hice anteriormente los hice asumiendo que podía sacar 8 amp al  nucleo esto por que alguien me dijo que mas o menos esa era la potencia de este nucleo (800 w) pero me gustaría saber como calcular la potencia teniendo solamente las cuatro variables antes mencionadas;esto para caminar seguro y firme en futuro en relacióna esto gracias compañeros
:cabezon:


----------



## Don Plaquetin

mira tienes estos datos
4.4Cm x 6.2Cm lo que te da esto al cuadrado  27.28Cm  que no es mas que la sección del núcleo lo pasa al pulgada cuadrada y te da 4.22" entonces tu transformador según la tabla de verdad es de 800Watts quieres mas confirmación, pero para mi gusto si quieres sinceridad es de 750Watts


----------



## victor6298

SSTC dijo:


> mira tienes estos datos
> 4.4Cm x 6.2Cm lo que te da esto al cuadrado  27.28Cm  que no es mas que la sección del núcleo lo pasa al pulgada cuadrada y te da 4.22" entonces tu transformador según la tabla de verdad es de 800Watts quieres mas confirmación, pero para mi gusto si quieres sinceridad es de 750Watts
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 71107


los amihgos de ladelec publicaron una tabla de valores que registra  nucleos con un area de 26.6=707 w; con area de 30.4=924w ellos no manejan valores como 27;:28;29lo que me dice que tienes razon compañero  .gracias y que me dices sobre los calculos que hice para este transformador???


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Otra forma de saber el Volt-Amp, eleva al cuadrado el área  P=(A)^2    (^2 = al cuadrado.)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## MESEGESJOL22

Hola anguien sabe donde comprar transformadores baratos en Capital Federal? gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin

MESEGESJOL22 dijo:


> Hola anguien sabe donde comprar transformadores baratos en Capital Federal? gracias



se que sos nuevo pero nuestro amigo julien dijo hace unos mensajes atras que en el foro hay link de vendedores por favor lee 

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## chacarock

a todo esto, les comento que e estado buscando un metodo viable para calcular el peso del alambre a utilizar, ya nosotros tenemos valor en vueltas y lo pasamos a metros, pero en la casa de bobinnados me vendes por peso, 1/2 kilo 100 gramos lo que quiera pero por peso, me entee que hay una tabla que convierte 1m de alambre de diferentes medidas a el peso en gramos de esa media de alambre, pero busque en google y no encontre nada,
alguien sasbe de esto?
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

chacarock dijo:


> ...pero busque en google y no encontre nada...
> alguien sasbe de esto?


Vas a tener que aprender a buscar en inglés 
http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=wire+weight+chart


----------



## Don Plaquetin

victor6298 dijo:


> y que me dices sobre los calculos que hice para este transformador???



Si ya esta todo bien calculado, ya tienes todo es hora que te pongas a trabajar en ese tranformador 





chacarock dijo:


> a todo esto, les comento que e estado buscando un metodo viable para calcular el peso del alambre a utilizar, ya nosotros tenemos valor en vueltas y lo pasamos a metros, pero en la casa de bobinnados me vendes por peso, 1/2 kilo 100 gramos lo que quiera pero por peso, me entee que hay una tabla que convierte 1m de alambre de diferentes medidas a el peso en gramos de esa media de alambre, pero busque en google y no encontre nada,
> alguien sasbe de esto?
> saludos



Cuando yo e ido a comprar siempre le dejo el cobre en el carretel y lo peso y de hay compro la misma cantidad de cobre no me complico mucho. Si tiene un trabajo muy especial si estaria bueno el metodo,pero como te digo yo ya llevo hecho un libro de los transformdores mas vendido en el mercado y cuando tengo que arma uno solo voy al libro y se cuanto de cobre tengo que comprar pero al precio que esta es mejor comprar un carretel completo de 1Kg y tienes para 5 a 6 trabajo si siempre manejas una potencia ojo pero siempre van para abajo de 20AWG


----------



## juan84guille

ya les dije lean la formula que dio ezavalla es muy buena yo he hecho transformadores enormes con esta, y salen excelente hace poco hice uno de 65 y 65 16A y me funciona excelente la formula no es nada dificil solo estudiar un poquito y listo resolviste la ecuacion recuerden en la electronica no es suficiente el depronto si no la certeza, y esta se logra estudiando lo facil no es siempre lo correcto.


----------



## chacarock

> Vas a tener que aprender a buscar en inglés


jaja gracias ezavalla, un mestro simpre usted.



> o ya llevo hecho un libro de los transformdores mas vendido en el mercado


si, el tema es que es mi primer transformador, por lo cual tengo poca idea, ahora ya se cuanto lleva un transformador con las caracteristicas del que hice (ya lo termine, todo ok)



> comprar un carretel completo de 1Kg y tienes para 5 a 6 trabajo si siempre manejas una potencia


otra complicacion, yo no me dedico a esto, lo mio es hobby, y no se cuando tyendre ganas de armar tal o cual ampli o que trafo viejo conseguire para rebobinar, y supongo que no todos llevan el mismo calibre de alambre, el primario depende de la superficie de nucleo y elsecundario de la corriente que necesites si mal no recuerdo


----------



## han07

qiero hacer una soldadora de arco pero noc como empezar el trafo de 110 y 220  lguien mepuede ayudar por favor


----------



## oscaraen

ya que hablan del bobinado, alguno sabe como calcular un transformador que tiene 7 salidas, viene de 110v y las salidas son 1.5, 3, 4,5, 6, 7,5, 9, 12


----------



## victor6298

oscaraen dijo:


> ya que hablan del bobinado, alguno sabe como calcular un transformador que tiene 7 salidas, viene de 110v y las salidas son 1.5, 3, 4,5, 6, 7,5, 9, 12


calcular que ???


----------



## patriciodj

oscaraen dijo:


> ya que hablan del bobinado, alguno sabe como calcular un transformador que tiene 7 salidas, viene de 110v y las salidas son 1.5, 3, 4,5, 6, 7,5, 9, 12



el primario se puede hacer uno solo con las 8 derivaciones que necesitas, para esto tenes que sumar todas los voltajes  del primario= 1,5+3+4+5+6+7+5+9= 40,5   cuando haces el calculo de tu trafo depende de la potencia, te da un calculo de bobinado de x cantidad de vueltas por volt. si son 2 vueltas por volt para 1.5 volts tenes que bobinar 3 vueltas sacar una derivación y seguir con el resto de los voltajes que necesitas. como tarea te queda hacer los cálculos solito.:cabezon:


----------



## powerful

Son de baja potencia ,hay de cientos de mA hasta unos pocos A.
si necesitas de 1A por ejemplo calculas así: 12V X 1A = 12W.
este dato, 12W, te dá la dimensión del nucleo de hierro silicoso a utilizar , empleas las formulas que se dan en el foro.
Si te dá por ejemplo 10 espiras por voltio, 10e/v, bobinas 15e y y tienes 1.5Vac , le agregas 15e más y ya te suma 3Vac, 15e más y obtendrás 4.5Vac y así sucesivamente hasta los 12Vac.
Primero bobinas el primario que como es de 110Vac tendría nada menos que 1100e, normalmente estos trafitos se hacen con bobinadora.
Si deseas hacerte uno en particular te podemos ayudar con los datos.
Aunque si son de cientos de miliamperios te recomiendo la compra, recuerda que a menor potencia ,menor núcleo y mayor cantidad de espiras.
Saludos!!!


----------



## victor6298

powerful dijo:


> Son de baja potencia ,hay de cientos de mA hasta unos pocos A.
> si necesitas de 1A por ejemplo calculas así: 12V X 1A = 12W.
> este dato, 12W, te dá la dimensión del nucleo de hierro silicoso a utilizar , empleas las formulas que se dan en el foro.
> Si te dá por ejemplo 10 espiras por voltio, 10e/v, bobinas 15e y y tienes 1.5Vac , le agregas 15e más y ya te suma 3Vac, 15e más y obtendrás 4.5Vac y así sucesivamente hasta los 12Vac.
> Primero bobinas el primario que como es de 110Vac tendría nada menos que 1100e, normalmente estos trafitos se hacen con bobinadora.
> Si deseas hacerte uno en particular te podemos ayudar con los datos.
> Aunque si son de cientos de miliamperios te recomiendo la compra, recuerda que a menor potencia ,menor núcleo y mayor cantidad de espiras.
> Saludos!!!


si no sabes como separar cada bobinado te recomiendo la pagina de ladelec.com buscas en los tutoriales y hay un vídeo muy completo preciso y bien detallado de como hacer los diferentes bobinados;en relación a la corriente de cada bobinado una ves que hayas calculado la cantidad de vueltas que debes hacer para cada uno buscas la tabla de los diferentes calibres de alambre y ubica el que mas se acerque a la corriente que necesitas((esa tabla la consigues también el la pagina de ladelec.com en la sección con fabricar un transformador)).pero como te recomiendo el compañero powerful te recomiendo la compra  porque un transformador con esas características te aseguran un trabajo bien interesante y  baaastanteeees  vueltas que dar hermano saludos y suerte


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El bobinado de 1.5V se debe ser de 3V, Ya que hay que tener en cuenta la caida de de voltaje de los 2 diodos (0.7V x 2) de rectificador tipo puente. El resto de voltajes si se calcula como ya se ha dicho.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## emir7124

BUENAS NOCHES ELAFICIONADO, yo me quede enganchado por algo que dijiste en algunos post anteriores de que ibas a publicar unos esquemas de una soldadora de acero inoxidable, no se si se me paso o pasaste el esquema por mail. yo en realidad estoy utilizando un trafo de microondas, dejo el primario y pongo cable de 6mm, 20 vueltas para producir 30 volt 70 u 80 amp., digo cable porque no consigo alambre. gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No creo haber dicho que iba a publicar unos *esquemas de una soldadora de acero inoxidable.*
Pero en el foro hay alguien llamado *electroaficionado*, probablemente él sea quien lo mencionó, por su puesto no estoy seguro de eso.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## emir7124

Cientifico dijo:


> No andan a corriente continua,se rectifica la salida de alterna para soldar con corriente continua.
> Para rectificar la salida,podes usar diodos de alternador,usando una cantidad adecuada,por supuesto que sea onda completa.No lleva capacitor
> 
> 
> No tengo problemas en ayudarte.No se que conocimientos tienes ,de todas maneras te voy a preparar una serie de datos para que puedas encarar la soldadora.
> 
> 
> Si no cierras el nucleo no se produce la transformacion.Y se quema!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Te voy subir un esquema completo,con todos los detalles.Si lo respetas,tienes exito asegurado(diseños propios)



PERDON elaficionado , el que lo cito fue CIENTIFICO pero el 2 de junio del 2010.


----------



## electrokrause

Hola cientifico muchas gracias por el aporte.Tendrias algun esquema o pasos aseguir para armar una soldadora de 200 amper. pero de aluminio.con varias reegulaciones, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

fijate el el post de soldadoras,creo que alguien puso lo que buscas,creo no recuerdo bien era un señor de santiago del estero o tucuman ,que reparaba y fabricaba maquinas



en este post busca,lo vas a tener que leer completito https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/todo-sobre-maquinas-soldar-8134/


----------



## degol

Amigos del foro, como veo que hablan de transformadores y maquinas de soldar, seguro tendran idea de lo que planteo a continuacion. En mi pais VENEZUELA, la situacion con la energia electrica es pesima, vivo en un sector donde el voltaje llega a 90V en el dia y 100 por la noche, cuando lo ideal es 120. Quiero modificar una maquina de soldar para que me eleve el voltaje en +15V, asi por el dia tendria 105 y por la noche 115, lo que estaria mas cerca de los valores normales. La maquina de soldar que dispongo la compre expresamente para este proyecto, es del tipo de corriente alterna que varia la intensidad de corriente desplazando un nucleo entre las dos bobinas para interferir el campo electromagnetico. Que debo hacer exactamente para lograr mi proposito? que calculos hacer? debo agregar o quitar vueltas a alguno de los devanados? la maquina es de 180 Amperios. Gracias de antemano por sus sabias respuestas


----------



## patriciodj

degol dijo:


> Amigos del foro, como veo que hablan de transformadores y maquinas de soldar, seguro tendran idea de lo que planteo a continuacion. En mi pais VENEZUELA, la situacion con la energia electrica es pesima, vivo en un sector donde el voltaje llega a 90V en el dia y 100 por la noche, cuando lo ideal es 120. Quiero modificar una maquina de soldar para que me eleve el voltaje en +15V, asi por el dia tendria 105 y por la noche 115, lo que estaria mas cerca de los valores normales. La maquina de soldar que dispongo la compre expresamente para este proyecto, es del tipo de corriente alterna que varia la intensidad de corriente desplazando un nucleo entre las dos bobinas para interferir el campo electromagnetico. Que debo hacer exactamente para lograr mi proposito? que calculos hacer? debo agregar o quitar vueltas a alguno de los devanados? la maquina es de 180 Amperios. Gracias de antemano por sus sabias respuestas



hola degol yo en tu caso contaría las vueltas del bobinado primario y tomaria una simple deduccion si para110v tengo 110 vueltas es 1 vuelta por volts, si tengo 90v tengo que sacar un cable donde tengo las 90 vueltas sin cortar el primario asi queda la maquina original jeje casi, es la idea


----------



## degol

Gracias amigo, se dice facil, y se que basicamente algo de eso debe ser, sin embargo, no tengo experiencia alguna modificando transformadores, pero se que tienen un barniz especial, y que usualmente en un solo bobinado hay varias capas separadas por cartones, y mis preguntas son: como hago para retablecer la funcion que cumplia el barniz? como restituyo los cartones separadores de capas de enrrollado? que cuidados y tecnicas debo tener en cuenta para contar efectivamente las vueltas y dejar luego todo casi igual con excepcion de las vueltas que quite? Gracias de antemano a sus sabias respuestas


----------



## powerful

degol como te recomendó patriciodj, tienes que trabajar sobre el primario deja la salida a 120Vac y sacas dos tomas adicionales una a 100Vac y la otra a 90Vac y con un conmutador de tres posiciones de 60A puedes switchear la entrada segun tu voltaje de entrada. El cable primario debe estar por el Nº6AWG puedes cablear con 3cables Nº12,tienes que pelar el cable 6 entorchar el cable 12 firmemente con varias vueltas (soldar es bastante difícil) ,aislas con cinta para trafos de alta temperatura ,3M. Más es habilidad y maña que teoría.
¡¡¡OJO!!! cuando tu línea baje a 90Vac y le saques 180A, le estás exigiendo 33.33% más de amperaje al primario y éste se sobrecalentará, tienes que bajar el ciclaje o reducir la corriente


----------



## patriciodj

y fundamental poner un voltimetro en la linea para no alimentar el primario de 90v con 120v jaja


----------



## degol

Hoy desarme una soldadora basica de un amigo, note que la bobina del primario tiene cable 12, con muchas mas vueltas que el secundario, el cual parece ser cable 2 o 3, al OJO!, pude ver que el primario tiene cuatro entradas, pues la maquina trabaja con 110 y 220 Volt de entrada. Y las diferentes entradas vienen del switch selector. En cambio el secundario tiene solo dos salidas. Evidentemente segun el numero de vueltas parece que el primario maneja mas voltaje que el secundario, pero yo quiero hacer lo contrarrio, es decir, que el primario maneje menos voltaje que el secundario. Desde esa optica, veo tres opciones: La PRIMERA, invertir el uso de las bobinas, es decir, entrar con 90 Volt al secundario, para salir con un voltaje elevado en el primario, teniendo que hacer una derivacion en el primario para utilizar menos vueltas, porque sino la elevacion seria mucho. Sin embargo, tendria el problema de que solo elevaria el voltaje en una sola FASE, y mi problema es con las dos FASES. La SEGUNDA es reducir cuantiosamente la cantidad de vueltas al primario, para lograr elevar el voltaje. La TERCERA es aumentar las vueltas al bobinado secundario para que tenga mas vueltas que el primario, pero alli tendria dos problemas, uno es que no consigo aqui el alambre indicado, el segundo es que no hay espacio para agregarle muchas mas vueltas al secundario.

Otro problema que tengo es el conteo de vueltas de cada bobina, pues note que el alambre es bastante duro y tendria que cortar en algun punto para empezar a desenrrollar y contar vueltas. Pero al desenrrollar dada la dureza de los alambres, no volvera a quedar igual cuando lo reembobine quedando un poco desajustado el embobinado. Que otro metodo que no implique mayor gasto y desembobinado, puedo utilizar para contar las vueltas?


----------



## powerful

Para saber el número de las vueltas puedes hacer lo siguiente; coges un alambre delgadito aislado,tipo cable telefónico, y le das unas 10vueltas sobre el primario.

Mides el voltaje en las 10 espiras y mides el voltaje en el primario para tenerlo como referencia.

Si en las 10 espiras te cae 5Vac y si el Vprim es 100Vac tendrías por regla de tres simple directa , 200 espiras.
Si en las 10 espiras te cae 6Vac y si el Vprim es 120Vac tendrías por regla de tres simple directa , 200 espiras.


----------



## degol

Excelente respuesta! Esa tecnica me sirve para estimar, pero _Uds. que tienen mas practica, me pueden decir que porcentaje de error tiene hacer las estimaciones de esa manera?, porque todos sabemos que esas formulas son ideales, y en todo transformadores hay perdidas! Y que me dicen de invertir el uso de las bobinas, es decir, el primrio original ahora como secundario y el secundario original como primario?


----------



## patriciodj

noooooooo jaja el secundario explotaría

anda sacando de a 5 vueltas en el primario y anda probando y chau problema


----------



## powerful

patriciodj, porque? explotará el secundario.


----------



## patriciodj

degol pregunto: Y que me dicen de invertir el uso de las bobinas, es decir, el primrio original ahora como secundario y el secundario original como primario?....   Es obvio que el secundario esta preparado para unos aproximados 40v, si le ponemos la linea de 120v explotaría.       powerful tu idea también es valida.


----------



## powerful

patriciodj, recien me di cuenta , te referias a la inversión del primario por el secundarío , lo verdad que lo tomé tan "re-re-ilógico" que se me paso y no le contesté a degol .


----------



## luvhines

buen día señores yo tengo una pequeña pregunta un compañero dijo al comienzo de este tema que un trafo con una Sección de núcleo de silicio 35cm cuadrados primario 200 espiras de alambre de cobre de 1.8mm de diámetro, y el secundario 42 espiras de alambre de 4mm de diámetro es de una soldadora de 200 Amp. La duda es que por mas que hago cálculos ya sea con matemáticas o con programas que en este mismo tema dejaron, me resulta un alambre para el secundario de mas de 8mm de diámetro!! quien arrolla un alambre de ese grosor en una formaleta! porque pasa esto! agradezco a quienes me puedan sacar de esta confusión ya que no se a quien hacer caso si a nuestro compañero o a los programas de calculo de trafos


----------



## powerful

luvhines, acabo de re-leer lo que mencionas y la verdad no sé como hizo los cálculos el compañero Científico , a mí no me cuadran .


----------



## luvhines

el diseña transformadores así que sabe bien lo que hace seria bueno que lo explicara =(  por otra parte mira que yo poseo en mis manos un transformador nuevo de 1.5 kva 120v a 30v el ancho y largo del núcleo son de 6cm aproximadamente para 36 cm^2 y mira que meto sus datos respectivos en el programa y me saca que para un trafo con esa potencia primero que todo dice que su núcleo debe ser mayor llegando a 42cm^2 y el calibre de los bobinados que saca es casi el doble de lo que en realidad es, así que ando como medio gringo con esto, lo cómico es que al diámetro que me suelta el programa me ha dado por sacarle raíz cuadrada y me da perfectamente con el diámetro de el alambre de los bobinados reales de el trafo     O.O  ?????????????  jaja recalco que lo de la raíz tan solo se me ocurrió no lo leí ni saque de ninguna parte pero el caso es que hay si concuerda el calibre que me da el programa con el calibre de el trafo


----------



## patriciodj

Una maquina de soldar trabaja por periodos cortos en su máxima corriente, los cálculos de los programas están basados en trafos utilizados con periodos constantes o casi constantes como los utilizados en amplificadores de audio que su máxima carga son en picos o casi constantes,pero nunca exigidos como un periodo corto de una soldadora. Se trata de un trafo en corto, por lo tanto pasara mas de lo que un alambre soporte, lógico que si a cualquier eléctrica se usa constante por una hora explotaria jaja a de ser lindo ver eso.


----------



## ngangandoki

Cientifico dijo:


> LIREC. Repito con los datos que te dije anteriormente,tienes exito asegurado.NO DUDES.
> 
> Mi trabajo consiste en Diseñar,fabricar,modificar y reparar Soldadoras electricas por arco,lo aclaro porque tambien fabrico soldadoras de punto.
> 
> Lo mismo,para los cargadores de baterias. Bobino todo tipo de transformadores.



Estimado Cientifico:
¿Me podrias dar la formula que utilizas para calcular la seccion de el nucleo de un transformador para soldadura con arco?
He utilizado algunas y cada una me da diferentes resultados...
Muchisimas Gracias.


----------



## powerful

patriciodj, las máquinas de soldar en general tienen como características principales :el amperaje y el ciclaje. Las soldadoras de arco más pequeñas las encuentras de 150A al 20%,......como también hay de 600A al 100%. 
El voltaje en vacío de las soldadoras por arco manual es aprox 50V a 75V y el voltaje de operación dependerá del amperaje de soldadura , si se diseña cumpliendo las normas técnicas internacionales ISO,NEMA,etc , el voltaje de soldadura debe cumplir  con la ecuación : Vsoldadura= 20V + 4%Isoldadura, por ejemplo si sueldas con 100A el voltaje debería ser 24V.


----------



## Leon1974

Cientifico queria saber los puntos como lo saco del devanado y si le puedo agregar un cargador y un arrancador de baterias cuales serian los diametros del secundario



Cientifico dijo:


> Para una Soldadora electrica por arco,necesitas de 42Va55v.
> 
> Seccion del nucleo de silicio 35cm cuadrados.Primario 200 espiras de alambre de cobre de 1.8mm de diametro,y el secundario 42 espiras de alambre de 4mm de diametro.Esta es una soldadora de 200Amp.


----------



## powerful

Viendo que el compañero  Científico es reclamado constantemente y no responde a las inquietudes solicitadas me tomo la libertad de contestar , espero no infringir alguna NORMA del FORO.

Después de hacer cálculos y considerando la Densidad  ( D= Amp/mm^2 ) recomendada por la Normas Internacionales para cables barnizados de potencia en transformadores y máquinas de soldar , D = Amp/mm^2 = 2.5 , he analizado la máquina de soldar de 200 AMPERIOS del forista el compañero Cientifico y me dá lo siguiente;

Características Técnicas:

200Amp a 2.5% de ciclo de trabajo.

Significa que puedes soldar con 200Amp por 15 segundos (ON) y dejar enfriar la máquina (OFF) por 585 segundos .
El periodo , T , que se considera en soldadoras es de 10MINUTOS = 600 segundos.

Es la única solución lógica que le encuentro ,  la " soldadora" del compañero  Cientifico es la típica máquina de " PUNTEO " , en estas "máquinas" trabajas por segundos.

Si necesitas hacer un punto ,"puntear", de 200Amp , solo podrías hacerlo por 1.5 seg (ON) y dejar enfriar la máquina por 58.5 seg ( OFF) para un periodo de trabajo de 1minuto.

Si "punteas" con 100Amp podrías hacerlo por 6 seg ( ON ) y dejar enfriar por 54 seg ( OFF).

¡¡¡ OJO !!! Exigirle más amperaje y/o ciclaje es responsabilidad del que construyó y/o operó la máquina !!!

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## degol

Buenas amigos del foro, he adelantado en mi proyecto de hacer un elevador de voltaje a partir de una soldadora.

Me compre una soldadora que trabaja maximo 180 Amp a 10% de ciclo de trabajo y a 60 Amp a 100% de ciclo de trabajo, Como su uso sera constante logicamente no debo pasar de 60 Amp.

Pues revise los bobinados y me di cuenta que su relacion es 1 a 4, o sea que con voltaje de entrada de 120 la salida es de 30 Volts., la misma relacion inversa es con el amperaje, Pues bien eso significa que en teoria el bobinado primario fue diseñado para soportar un maximo de 15 Amp a 100% de ciclo de trabajo.

Yo necesito elevar el voltaje de 90 V a 105 V, pues por las noches sube a 110 y mi voltaje llegaria a 127 V aprox. Eso es una relacion de 1,17, y por lo que veo tendre que sacarle vueltas al bobinado primario para lograrlo, pues por aqui no consigo alambre grueso para agregarle al secundario el cual ademas no tiene espacio para agregarle mas. Esto me quiere decir que como elevador de voltaje no podria sobrepasar en teoria un amperaje entre 15 y 20 Amp.  

Mi pregunta es; estan bien mis calculos? es asi de sencillo? que puedo hacer para aumentar la capacidad de manejar mas amperaje?


----------



## Fogonazo

Puedes agregar el secundario de tu transformador al primario para conseguir un "Auto-transformador" elevador sin tocar los bobinados.


----------



## degol

Gracias por darme luz, primera vez que escucho la palabra AUTOTRANSFORMADOR, y apenas la vi investigue, y veo un nuevo abanico de posibilidades, pero me surge otras dos preguntas?

1) podria el autotransformador tambien tener dos fases de salida de 110? o solo una?

2) la derivacion para la salida con mayor voltaje y menor amperaje, la hago en el primario o en el secundario?

Gracias amigo, esa palabra representa mucho para mi!


----------



## Fogonazo

1) Conectas primario y secundario en serie y respetando la fase 
2) Te quedan ahora 3 conexiones, a saber:

Entrada primario
Salida primario unida a entrada secundario
Salida secundario

Alimentas entre Entrada primario y Salida primario (Unida a entrada secundario)
Tomas la tensión a utilizar entre Entrada primario y Salida secundario

Si tu secundario posee salidas múltiples, aprovechas la que te entregue el valor de tensión mas correcto.




Seguramente alguno me saldrá a decir que los bobinados no tienen entradas y salidas, cierto, pero ¿ Había una mejor forma de explicarlo ?


----------



## degol

Investigue y lei sobre autotrafos, me parecio mas simple, economico y potente el autotrafo, pero no le puedo sacar dos fases, ademas lei que como no se logra aislar el neutro, todas las perturbaciones que pasan a neutro en el vecindario, yo lo vere reflejado como ruido en todas mis lineas, especialmente en televisores. Al menos eso fu lo que entendi.

Habla por telefono con quien ya hace esas soluciones aca, pero queda en un estado muy alejado del mio como para ir a visitarle, es ese tipo de electricistas autodidactas y que tienen un monton de años de experiencia pero no estudiaron la parte teorica, me di cuenta por los terminos en los que me hablo y xq no supo decirme el amperaje maximo de salida que manejaban las adaptaciones que el hacia. Aunque conocido es en su zona que todas son exitosas. Lo que le entendi fue lo siguiente:

Al parecer el devanado primario tiene dos bobinas una sobre otra, una funciona con 110 y las dos funcionan cuando se le entra 220. El secundario es una sola bobina. Me explico que debia unir las dos bobinas del primario, para entrarle con 220 ("ideal", aqui en mi zona debe andar cerca de 190), mientras que el secundario debia desenrrollarlo hasta la mitad para partir la bobina y sacar un ramal, luego volver a embobinar y listo. Me explico algo sobre la direccion y sentido del reembobinado que no le entendi, pues esas cosas yo las entiendo mejor viendolas en algun croquis. Al parecer es asi de simple, pero yo pienso lo siguiente:

Si la relacion original entre primario y secundario es alrededor de 4, al partir el secundario en 2 partes iguales, es como si tuviese dos bobinas de salida independientes con una relacion de 2 cada una, la cual no es la relacion que yo busco sino mas bien una cercana a 1, exactamente 1,17.

Yo desarme mi soldadora y le tome full fotos por dentro, ojala hubiese la manera de mostrarselas para que me orienten mejor! Sigo un poco confundido, aunque mas orientado que al principio, y sigo investigando para alcanzar la solucion optima.

Pienso que aunque las que hace ese señor sean buenas, aqui en mi pais, partiendo de la base de que su desarrollo ha sido "creo yo" basicamente empirico, creo que con la ayuda de ustedes puedo alcanzar la solucion más eficiente y optima!

Aun asi seguire investigando y leyendo!


----------



## patriciodj

primario y secundario es uno mismo con el mismo sentido de bobinado. A y b seria primario, d y c secundario. Si para 1v son 2 vueltas y tu tienes que elevar 100v, serian 200 vueltas mas. Esto es a modo de ejemplo, tendrias que ver la relación de vueltas que tiene tu trafo. Suerte


----------



## Rorschach

Estimado Fogonazo: esta muy bien como la explicas,las bobinas se marcan con entrada y salida,es la mejor forma de no perderte cuando bobinas y conectas bobinas,sino despues viene el lio,y tenes que empezar a medir tensiones para ver si  suman, restan o se anulan.-
Yo lo hago como vos decis, fijate los trafos de salida de audio que hice,esta en el puente de conexion de bobinas,marcadas todas las entradas y salidas por bobina.-
Otra forma es marcar principio de bobina y final de bobina,pero es lo mismo.-
Saludos cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## mrmay

Hola amigos 

Me dirijo a ustedes con la finalidad de recibir ayuda con el siguiente calculo ya que lo voy a utilizar para un amplificador 
quiero saber si mis calculos estan buenos o mejor dicho si enverdad los hice bien, los calculos los saque del libro (Pequenos_Transformadores_Singer)

De antemano les agradesco por sus respuertas 
Les adjunto el calculo en PDF

Gracias


----------



## degol

En el trafo de mi soldadora veo que en el secundario el bobinado esta hecho con barra de cobre, es decir, el area no es circular sino como si fuese una pletina. Cuando lo desarme, como voy a saber la equivalencia d su calibre?


----------



## Fogonazo

degol dijo:


> En el trafo de mi soldadora veo que en el secundario el bobinado esta hecho con barra de cobre, es decir, el area no es circular sino como si fuese una pletina. Cuando lo desarme, como voy a saber la equivalencia d su calibre?



Mide el ancho y el alto de la barra, lo multiplicas entre si y esa es la sección. Ojo con las unidades.


----------



## Rorschach

Estimado,primero debiera saber si lo vas hacer con nucleo en anillo(C-I),o acorazado(E-I).-
Si es acorazado,te comento que 45Cm2 de seccion es exagerado para 900 w.-
Mis calculos estan en el orden de 35 Cm2 de seccion,para una induccion de 10000 gauss(10T).-
Y las espiras del primario para 35 cm2 de seccion estan en el orden de 325.-
Igualmente para tus 45 cm2 de seccion,la cantidad de espiras del primario es muy baja,tendrias muchas perdidas en el cobre,y mala regulacion,la cantidad de espiras para 45cm2,estan en el orden de las 240.-
Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## degol

Amigos ayer tome medidas del nucleo del trafo de mi soldadora, es tipo acorazado, las bobinas no estan superpuestas sino que cada una ocupa una porcion del nucleo, con un espacio entre ellas donde se desplaza un nucleo de hierro que aparentemente altera la reactancia. Consegui software de calculo de trafos y formulas, donde indican la relacion existente entre la potencia que puede manejar el secundario y el area del nucleo. En mi caso basado en estas formulas y software, y tomando como base que mi nucleo tiene 30,34 cm2 de area, calcule que la potencia del secundario no puede sobrepasar los 900 watts, lo cual me asombró porque esta muy lejano de lo que yo necesito, y sin embargo se que se puede, porque ya hay alguien como dije anteriormente que lo hace aqui en mi pais. Investigando un poco más deduje que las formulas que yo utilice son validas para transformadores comunes, donde se pretende un buen acoplamiento de las bobinas. Pero sin embargo, por tratarse de una soldadora, a proposito han desacoplado las bobinas disponiendolas de las formas que les indique, con el fin de soportar la corriente de cortocircuito que soporta durante los breves segundos de cebado del electrodo. Dadas estas condiciones, deduzco que las formulas para calcular el transformador difieren de las utilizadas normalmente, representando esto un DESAFIO para cualquier persona que acostumbra a diseñar trafos, y mas aun para mi, que recien entro en esta area. Por eso les pido el FAVOR, que me indiquen donde conseguir literatura sobre el calculo de este tipo de trafos. A continuacion una imagen del trafo de mi soldadora:



Por cierto,asi se llama ese tipo de transformadores que tiene mi soldadora "TRANSFORMADOR DE DISPERSION", a partir del cual quiero modificar para lograr un elevador de tensión, sin cambiar la disposicion de las bobinas, es decir, cada una ocupando una porcion del nucleo, ya que asi es como parece que soporta mayores potencias


----------



## Rorschach

Mira,lo que tienes no es un transformador de" dispersion",(no lo he visto,ni escuchado,ni leido).-
Lo que tu has adquirido,en un transformador con regulacion de corriente por SHUNT MAGNETICO o PUENTE MAGNETICO.
La dispersion magnetica es un fenomeno fisico atinente a todos los trafos,las lineas de fuerza del flujo magnetico recorren atraves del hierro todo el circuito magnetico,pero hay un porcentaje de ellas que escapan y  se cierran en el aire,este detrimento en el flujo se conoce como perdidas por dispersion.-
Tu maquina de soldar,es de tipo economica,para hobbistas,por lo visto en imagen,te diria que es de 180 amperes,monofasica o monobifasica,nucleo acorazado,con un ciclo de trabajo muy bajo, del orden del 15% a maxima corriente de soldadura.- Esta es la razon del tamaño reducido de la seccion del nucleo,fijate que tiene que tener un interruptor termico adherido al bobinado,que, corta la corriente del primario cuando la temperatura es mas alta de lo debido.-En estos trafos
las secciones de los alambres o flejes estan calculados con una densidad de corriente alta, entre 7 y 8 amperes por mm2 en los mejores casos, siempre y cuando sean de cobre,fijate y raspa el esmalte color caramelo,pueden ser de aluminio.-
En definitiva estos trafos,tienen alta perdidas en el cobre(o aluminio) y en el hierro,sirven para lo que es,soldar 10 electrodos seguidos o menos, segun el diametro,y dejar enfriar,o dejar que corte el termico,y luego volver a empezar.
En cuanto a la disposicion de las bobinas"no estan desacopladas",sino no funcionaria el trafo.-
1)El primario(bobina inductora),y el secundario(bobina Inducida),estan una abajo de la otra en la rama central,para que el factor de acoplamiento sea menor a 1(teorico)(max.acopl=1,sin acopl=0),con esto se amortigua el corto para el encendido del arco,.-
2)Regulacion de la corriente en el secundario:En el medio del nucleo,entre primario y secundario,se desliza dos barras de hierro laminadas(shunt magnetico)entre las ventanas del trafo,a medida que se van introduciendo en el nucleo,van cortando el circuito magnetico entre primario y secundario.-
Cuando estan afuera,las lineas de fuerza recorren todo el circuito magnetico entre primario y secundario,aqui se obtiene la maxima corriente en el secundario,cuando se va introduciendo, una parte de las lineas circulan por todo el circuito,y otra parte circula solo por el primario, la corriente del secundario comienza a bajar,cuando las barras estan completamente adentro, las lineas  recorren solamente el circuito primario,por ende en el secundario no hay corriente.-
Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## electromecanico

que voltage tiene de salida la soldadora en vacio ?
que voltage tiene la soldadora con una carga conectada a la salida de unos 1000 watts


----------



## mrmay

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Estimado,primero debiera saber si lo vas hacer con nucleo en anillo(C-I),o acorazado(E-I).-
> Si es acorazado,te comento que 45Cm2 de seccion es exagerado para 900 w.-
> Mis calculos estan en el orden de 35 Cm2 de seccion,para una induccion de 10000 gauss(10T).-
> Y las espiras del primario para 35 cm2 de seccion estan en el orden de 325.-
> Igualmente para tus 45 cm2 de seccion,la cantidad de espiras del primario es muy baja,tendrias muchas perdidas en el cobre,y mala regulacion,la cantidad de espiras para 45cm2,estan en el orden de las 240.-
> Saludos
> Gustavo



muchas gracias por tu repuesta 
el tipo de nucle es acorazado tipo E-I 
la seccion del nucleo la espreso dela siguiente forma: S = 1.5 √900w = 45 cm2 cual es la forma correcta. de ante mano mil gracias por ayudarme y en espera de sus respuesta
gracias


----------



## Rorschach

Estimado.te pase mal las espiras del primario,tome 220v de entrada,y vos tenes 110v.-
Para 35 cm2 de nucleo vas a estar bien con 140 espiras en el primario.(ver)
Para tus 45 cm2 vas a estar bien con 105 espiras.-
calcula que 45 cm2 es para 2000 W aproximadamente.-
(ver) fijate que mis 35cm2 ,esta sobredimensionado en un 16,7%,el calculo exacto me da 30 cm2.-
Con mas tiempo te paso el calculo.-
Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## degol

Cuando la compre, tuve en cuenta el ciclo de trabajo. Segun los datos de la maquina el ciclo es de 10% a 180 Amp, y de 100% a 57 Amp. Pense que estaba bien, porque mis equipos no consumen mas de 57 Amp. Ademas el paisano que las hace aqui tambien las hace con esas maquinas economicas, y me dice que con esa logran poner en funcionamiento mas de 4 aires acondicionados simultaneamente. 

Con respecto a la disposicion de las bobinas, entiendo que no estan desacopladas, pero tratan de disminuir A PROPOSITO el factor de acoplamiento, para el fin original del equipo. Y resulta que en esas condiciones en que estan dispuestas las bobinas, no coinciden con las intenciones de quien normalmente fabrica un transformador, y las formulas basicas no me funcionan.

Entonces donde consigo un analisis de calculo para este tipo de transformador? como calculo la potencia que puede soportar el nucleo? y la relacion de vueltas que necesito dar?

APARTE MUUUUUCHAS GRACIAS POR TU EXPLICACION CIENTIFICA! Hace tiempo queria escuchar algo asi, y saber como influia ese nucleo en las variaciones del parametro de la maquina. Por cierto que analizando tu explicacion, para los fines que le quiero dar, pienso que deberia estar el nucleo SHUNT totalmente afuera! Es correcto?


----------



## Rorschach

Degol. si el shunt todo afuera.-
Vos decis que el ciclo de trabajo de la soldadora en cuestion es 57 amperios al 100%,OK,pero tene en cuenta que es para una tension de arco con carga de +- 20voltios,esto te da +-1140 watts,sin considerar el facto de potencia (coseno fi),si vos estas necesitando 120 voltios con una carga maxima de 57 amperios,necesitas "6840 watts".-
Ese trafo es muy chico, para lo que vos necesitas.-
Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## solutec

Hola Cientifico, quisiera saber segun tus conocimientos, para soldar debo tener 1 transformador con nucleo de seccion 35cm, si yo tengo 2 de 18cm, puedo usarlos en paralelo para mejorar la corriente, y si pongo estos 2 en serie con otros 2 para duplicar el voltaje, ya que cada uno entrega 24v, se podria usar entonces 4 transformadores de seccion 18cm, para que den 48v y la corriente necesaria para soldar?


----------



## Rorschach

Cual es la tension de linea de tu pais?
Cuanto es la caida maxima promedio de la tension de linea?
Realmente,necesitas +- 57 amperes?
Cuanto es en watts,la potencia que necesitas? Suma la potencia de todos los aparatos e iluminacion que necesitas.-
Si puedes manda una imagen del frente de la soldadora.-
Te pido estos datos,para ver si se puede hallar alguna solucion.-
Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## degol

Buenos dias y Muchas Gracias GUSTAVO, por tu especial atencion a mi caso. la tension de linea de mi pais es de 220V y la de fase de 110V. La caida maxima esta alrededor de 90V, lo se porque en ocasiones el televisor se apaga, el cual usa un protector que trabaja con 90V minimo. Pero en general en horas pico el voltaje esta entre 97 y 100, solo que apenas enciendo el aire se produce una caida que activa el protector y se apaga. Por las noches despues de las 12 los equipos logran mantenerse encendidos, sospecho que mejora el voltaje y debe estar entre 97 y 105. El problema basico es que el transformador que me abastece esta sobrecargado, ademas estoy como a 100m del mismo, hay varias conexiones ilegales antes de llegar a mi casa, y la compañia electrica se niega a cambiar de trafo. A pesar de que el trafo esta sobrecargado, se que le puedo sacar mas corriente para convertirla en voltaje y mejorar mi situacion, xq un vecino que esta un poco mas lejos que yo, en algunas ocasiones hace trabajos de soldadura. Realmente no necesito los 57 Amp, pero pensando en un futuro donde pudiera incrementar la carga, me gustaria aprovechar al maximo la inversion que estoy haciendo. La fase que tenga mas cargada tengo un aire de 12000 BTU que consume 15 Amp, un aire de 5000 BTU que consume 7Amp, una bomba de agua que enciende intermitentemente por un hidroneumatico y consume 6 Amp, un equipo de computacion que consume 6 Amp, una nevera que consume 6Amp, y luminaria que consume aprox 1 Amp, la SUMA ES 41 amperios. Pero ademas el trafo debe soportar picos elevados, pues los equipos de refrigeracion consumen cinco veces mas amperaje durante su arranque, pero solo dura un instante.

Para que conozcas mi situacion al detalle, te voy a enviar un informe que recien envie a una institucion del gobierno solicitando el apoyo para resolver el problema, alli esta todo detallado.

Tambien te envio foto de frente y de la placa de especificaciones de la soldadora


----------



## Rorschach

Vi todo,profundizando,en mi pais Argentina,la lineas de alta,media y baja tension,es trifasica con neutro.- La de baja tension es 380vca entre fases(3x380vca),y entre cualquier fase y neutro hay
220vca( √3 X tension entre fases= 1,73 x380= 220v).-
Esto quiere decir que en mi pais ,la linea de baja tension es trifasica con neutro,para las viviendas la bajada es monofasica ,220vca,se baja una fase(R)y el neutro en una casa,y en otra casa se baja otra fase(S) y el neutro,y en la proxima vivienda se baja la fase restante(T) y el neutro,esto es para equilibrar la carga entre fases,cuando hay industrias o talleres se bajan las 3 fases(RST)380vca y el neutro.Te comento todo esto,para preguntarte lo siguiente:
1)¿ la linea de tu pais es trifasica ?
2)Si es trifasica, dime cual es la tension entre fases, y cual es la tension entre fase y neutro.-
3)Si es bifasica, dime cual es la tension entre fases y cual es la tension entre fase y neutro.-
4) En tu casa la bajada,es monofasica (fase y neutro)?o, bifasica(2 fases y neutro)?
Saludos Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach

Fijate: vale para hallar la tension monofasica,tension entre fases/√3: 380vca/1,73=220vca(para sistemas trifasicos).-
Lo que escribi antes es para hallar,en un sistema trifasico, la tension entre fases,conociendo la tension entre fase y neutro,√3 x tension entre fase y neutro: 1,73 x 220vca:380 vca.-
Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## degol

En mi pais, en las zonas residenciales, las lineas son bifasicas, es decir dos fases y neutro, a diferencia de zonas comerciales e industriales donde por lo general si esta disponible la trifasica. La tension entre fases, que aca le dicen voltaje de linea es de 220 (ideal) y entre fase y neutro que aca le llaman voltaje de fase es de 110 (ideal), puede haber una pequeña variacion segun el arreglo del transformador (Delta o estrella, etc). Pues aqui el arreglo parece que no es estandar. En mi casa bajan dos fases y el neutro. Entonces cuando recien me mude a esa casa todo el circuito de la casa usaba una fase, y la otra fase la usaba unicamente un aire de 18000 BTU de 220, es decir, que usaba la que quedaba libre, mas la del circuito de toda la casa. Eso no tuvo sentido para mi, asi que con apoyo de un electricista se hizo un arreglo de dos circuitos, para distribuir mejor las dos fases por toda la casa, sin embargo, lo que se hizo tampoco fue lo ideal, porque era un costo mucho mayor que significaba remover, sustituir o cambiar cableado interno, pero al menos ya hay una distribucion mejor que la que originalmente conseguimos recien mudados.


----------



## Rorschach

Haber si te entendi,en tu casa entran 2 fases y neutro, y utilizas una fase y neutro(110v) para todos los aparatos y luminaria,salvo un acondicionador de aire de 18000 btu que lo alimentas con
2 fases(220v).-
Es asi?
Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## degol

Asi era la casa cuando la recibi. Yo con apoyo de un electricista mejore el arreglo, y la fase de 110 que solo usaba el aire de 220, la comparti con una parte de la casa. Internamente balancee o distribui el uso de las dos fases. En una fase tengo aire de 12000, aire de 5000 BTU, nevera escarchada pequeña, equipo de computo, Televisor + DVD, Hidroneumatico de 1/2 hp y 200watts de iluminacion.  En la otra fase tengo: una pequeña nevera ejecutiva, dos televisores + DVD, 400watts de iluminacion, microondas, hornilla electrica.

Se que la distribucion no es la ideal, pero es lo que se pudo hacer, porque de otro modo hubiera requerido desenredar la maraña de cables interno de las paredes para hacer otro arreglo, lo cual es muy costoso, y no disponemos de plano electrico de la casa. 

Aun asi la distribucion es mejor en comparacion a como estaba cuando llegamos a la casa.

Sin embargo la distribucion es el menor de los problemas, pues cuando intento que encienda el aire de 12000 BTU, previamente hemos apagado todo el resto de equipos y apagado mayor parte de luminarias. Y aun asi el voltaje no es suficiente para mantener el aire encendido.

Queda descartado problema con la distribucion de fases.

El problema real es las tomas ilegales y la distancia de mi casa al transformador de la compañia de electricidad. Pero en Venezuela el Presidente no quiere perder popularidad asi que no pone orden en el cobro de los servicios publicos (los cuales son ofrecidos por empresas nacionalizadas), asi como tampoco el mantenimiento que requieren las empresas de servicio del gobierno para ofrecer un buen servicio.

Si revisaste el informe donde yo pedia la solicitud de ayuda, te daras cuenta que no podemos esperar la solucion por parte de la compañia de la electricidad. Y el apoyo que estoy pidiendo es una patada de ahogado que estoy dando, para ver si esa empresa que se dedica a realizar nuevos urbanismos populares, nos ayuda o ejerce alguna presion a CORPOELEC para que nos resuelva el problema!

Tampoco puede sentarme a esperar si esa solucion llega, porque tambien es una empresa del gobierno, asi que sigo buscando mi propia solucion que es hacer mi propio trafo con relacion 1:1,17 para elevar el voltaje a un valor decente!


----------



## Rorschach

Para finalizar,tu alimentas todo con 110vca?
Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## degol

Gracias Gustavo por tu dedicacion. Todos mis equipos funcionan con 110V.


----------



## eleccortez

tengo una duda . los pernos que sujetan las chapas osea el núcleo del transformador tienen que estar aislados . ?


----------



## Rorschach

Si,es recomendable,sobre todo en inductores y transformadores de salida de audio.-


----------



## Rorschach

Mira,aquel paisano que hace lo que tu dices,es posible, pero no te dice toda la verdad,pues cuida su negocio.- Con seguridad, el aprovecha los componentes,y hace un autotransformador,es la unica opcion para sacar la potencia que necesitas para un nucleo de escasos 30 o 35 cm2 de seccion.- Tomando 110vca y 41 amperes,+10% por perdidas=5000 watts,para esta potencia en un transformador necesitas minimo 80 cm2 de seccion.-
La unica opcion que tienes es el autotransformador,en algun comentario tuyo dices que mete ruido y/o interferencias,no es asi ,el transformador o el autotransformador,por asi decirlo para entender,calcara lo que la linea tenga,con respecto a la aislacion,no hay problemas por que los valores a trabajar estan cercanos a la unidad,y desde el punto de vista economico ni que hablar,el autotransformador tiene un nucleo mucho mas chico para la misma potencia de salida,porque al tener una sola bobina,que hace de primario y secundario a la vez,y donde la tension especifica esta cercana a la unidad,se crea un secundario aparente,que es la diferencia entre la tension minima y maxima ,pues esta es la parte que trabaja y de ahi se calcula el nucleo.
Aqui te paso el calculo.
Tene en cuenta que los 110vca y 41 amperes que necesitas,esta bien,por que nunca va a estar todo encendido a la vez,y los picos de arranque se aguantan.-
Tension de entrada minima: 90vca (Tmin)
Tension de entrada maxima:110vca.(Tmax)
Corriente de salida 41 amperes (I)
Potencia de salida: Tmax x I :  4500 watts.-(Wsal)
Potencia salida autotransformador: (Tmax -Tmin) /Tmax  x Wsal :801 watts
Tension especifica: 0,03 x √Wsal: 0,85 (Ve)
Seccion cuadrada del nucleo: 40 x Ve: 40 x 0,85: 34 cm2.(S)
(N) numero de espiras bobina total (110vca) : Tmax/Ve: 110/0,85: 130 
(N1) numero de espira derivacion (90 vca): 106
(N2) numero de espira derivacion (95 vca): 112
(N3) numero de espira derivacion (100vca): 118
(N4) numero de espira derivacion (105 vca).124
 Seccion del alambre esmaltado: tomemos una densidad (d) de 2Amp/mm2.
 Seccion: I /d : 41/2: 20,5 mm2.- equivale a un diametro +- 5mm.-
Necesitas una llave de 50 amperes 5 posiciones.-
Mas tarde, te digo como desarmar ese transformador.-
Saludos 
Gustavo



Los resultados estan todos bien.-Pero
Tension especifica(Ve): es y vale: 0.03 x √Waut: 0,85.-( coloque mal Wsal).-
Saludos 
Gustavo



Waut : potencia salida autotransformador:801 watts.-


----------



## eleccortez

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Si,es recomendable,sobre todo en inductores y transformadores de salida de audio.-


gracias por tu respuesta Gustavo .


----------



## Rorschach

Antes de desarmar,necesito unos datos,de paso vas aprendiendo.-
1) conecta la maquina en 110v y neutro, con la llave en 110v,toma lectura con un tester(multimetro) o un voltimetro de alterna,la tension de entrada,y lo anotas,luego con el shunt TODO AFUERA,mide la tension del secundario en vacio(sin carga) y lo anotas.-
2)conecta la maquina en 220v(bifasico),con la llave en 220v, repite la operacion anterior,tomas las tensiones y lo anotas.-La tension del secundario te tendria que dar +- igual en las dos variantes por las fluctuaciones de linea en el momento de la medicion.-
3)"Desconecta la maquina".-
4)Con un micrometro(palmer),o si no tienes,un calibre(vernier),toma las medidas en milimetros de los diametros de los alambres que salen del primario,seguro que son 3 ,y debieran ser del mismo diametro,para tomar la medida saca estos alambres de la llave 110/220,que ya estan pelados,y de paso me dices,si son de aluminio o cobre.-
5) Cuenta la cantidad de espiras(vueltas) del SECUNDARIO,por lo que se ve en imagen,no es complicado,por las ranuras del carrete plastico,cuenta la cantidad de capas,empezando desde el nucleo hacia afuera,luego cuenta la cantidad de espiras que entran en una capa(tambien se ve),multiplicas el numero de capas por la cantidad de espiras que entra en una capa,y esto te dara,el numero de espiras del secundario.-
Pasame todos estos datos y continuaremos.-
"PON ATENCION Y CUIDADO,CUANDO TRABAJES CON TENSION,TOMA LOS RECAUDOS NECESARIOS DE SEGURIDAD"
Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## degol

Buenas tardes y muchas gracias por tu apoyo Gustavo, me has adelantado mucho trabajo con los calculos de autotransformador. Ya yo tenia por alli algunas formulas pero no las habia revisado detalladamente! No habia visto el foro, pues no tengo internet los fines de semana. No tengo voltimetro, las mediciones las hago con apoyo de un amigo, y depende del tiempo que el disponga. Estoy seguro que mi paisano lo logra, xq el me dice que maneja dos fases con sus transformadores, ademas mi primo alla le carga un aire de 18000 BTU, y esos no vienen de 110V sino 220V. Y por mi parte, si lo convirtiera en un autotransformador, solo lograria mejorar el voltaje de una sola de las fases. 

A menos que: "no se si es posible", la entrada del autotransformador sea de 220 (en mi caso de 190), es decir colocando una fase en cada terminal. y la salida (del virtual secundario) este partida en dos bobinas de 110... Algo asi. Es posible eso, pregunto?


----------



## Rorschach

NO,NO ES POSIBLE.-
Para que quieres las 2 fases,si tu alimentas todo con 110v?
Si tu casa esta dividida en 2 instalaciones de 110v cada una, lo mas sencillo es hacer un puente en la entrada y utilizar 1 sola fase(110V).-Con esto puedes utilizar el autotrafo,y regular la tension de 90 a 110v;Y PROBLEMA RESUELTO.-(Esto te lo sugirio Fogonazo anteriormente).-
Si no me pasas los datos requeridos,no voy a poder ayudarte,por lo menos,cuenta las espiras del secundario,y toma el diametro del alambre del primario.-(usaremos los voltajes indicado en la maquina).-
Para que te quede claro,a un transformador de 30 cm2 de nucleo,no le puedes sacar 4500w en servicio semi continuo,SE QUEMA.-"La magia no existe,y menos en electrotecnia"
Gustavo


----------



## blanko001

Con todo lo leído aquí contruí éste transformador, de 11.5 cm de ancho, 9.5 cm de altura, y espesor de 6.3 cm. funciona a 110V, salida de 43-0-43 y puede entregar 8 amperios teóricos para el AWG14, pero se sabe puede entregar más. Es para construír lentamente (los fines de semana en tiempos libres) un equipo de sonido que entregue 200W por canal.

Adjunto imágenes junto a una micro SD para que tengan una ídea.


----------



## rash

Blanko001 te ha quedado un transformador estupendo....enhorabuena....


----------



## blanko001

Gracias Rash, en verdad hice varios transformadores pequeños a mi gusto y con los amperes y voltios deseados antes de fabricar éste mucho más grande (se ampollan un poco las manos con el alambre jejeje), tiene su sacrificio pero vale la pena, no es lo mismo que comprar uno ya hecho. Es mucho mejor hacerlo uno mismo y durar varios días tratando de tomar las mejores desiciones respecto al espesor de cable, la formaleta, las chapas de ferrosilicio, numero de espiras... etc.


----------



## Rorschach

Muy bien por tu trafo!!!
Te comento que el alambre de cobre esmaltado AWG 14(diametro 1,63mm) y 2,01 mm2 de seccion,es pequeño si lo quieres cargar con 8 amperios o mas.-
Para bobinar transformadores pequeños hasta 1Kw,se toma una densidad de corriente de 2 amperios por mm2 de seccion, dado que son pequeños,refrigeracion natural,y disipan poco calor.-
Podrias estirarlo hasta 3 amperios por mm2,si el uso que le vas a dar no es intensivo con respecto al ciclo de trabajo.-
Probablemente tu has leido que un alambre de cobre esmaltado AWG 14 puede soportar entre 15 y 16 amperios,pero para instalaciones o cableados electricos;pero no para bobinas.-
Cordiales saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## blanko001

> Te comento que el alambre de cobre esmaltado AWG 14(diametro 1,63mm) y 2,01 mm2 de seccion,es pequeño si lo quieres cargar con 8 amperios o mas.-
> Para bobinar transformadores pequeños hasta 1Kw,se toma una densidad de corriente de 2 amperios por mm2 de seccion, dado que son pequeños,refrigeracion natural,y disipan poco calor.-
> Podrias estirarlo hasta 3 amperios por mm2,si el uso que le vas a dar no es intensivo con respecto al ciclo de trabajo.-
> Probablemente tu has leido que un alambre de cobre esmaltado AWG 14 puede soportar entre 15 y 16 amperios,pero para instalaciones o cableados electricos;pero no para bobinas.-
> Cordiales saludos
> Gustavo


Lo saqué de 2 sitios donde explican como construir un transformador, donde hay tablas para la sección del cable y los amperes que puede entregar. También me guie por un software. Pero tendré muy en cuenta lo que me dijiste, me gusta aprender lo que pueda y tus argumentos son validos. Gracias


----------



## Rorschach

Estimado,fijate bien en las tablas,con respecto a el trafo que construiste, el alambre AWG14 va a soportar el requerimiento,no por que soporta 8 amperios o mas,sino por que la corriente se reparte 50% y 50% en cada rama,entonces tiene que soportar 4 amperios,con esto tienes una densidad de corriente de 2A/mm2.- (ver adjunto)
Saludos cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## blanko001

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Estimado,fijate bien en las tablas,con respecto a el trafo que construiste, el alambre AWG14 va a soportar el requerimiento,no por que soporta 8 amperios o mas,sino por que la corriente se reparte 50% y 50% en cada rama,entonces tiene que soportar 4 amperios,con esto tienes una densidad de corriente de 2A/mm2.- (ver adjunto)
> Saludos cordiales
> Gustavo



Buen argumento, y buen diagrama, me parece correcto lo que dices.  Las cosas tienen un derecho y hay que compartirlo gracias.

Ahora estoy rebobinando uno un poco más chico de unos 380W (según el núcleo) para un amplificador algo más pequeño de unos 140 o 150W por canal. Y claro tengo en cuenta tu explicación del alambre.


----------



## DAXMO

Alguien tiene a mano alguna foto, esquema, plano, dibujo o idea para orientarme como hacer una maquinita de bobinar transformadores a mano (manivela)? Tengo la idea en la cabeza pero ... tendria que tener al frente un eje con la manivela y sistemita para sostener el carretel adaptable a distinto tamaños, y atras otro eje para el que se devovina, y ... el contador, que pregunte en un par de ferreterias y no consegui, vi en la web que lo hacen con una calculadora, pero no me convence voy a conseguir el mecanico (tipo cuentaquilometro). Investigare.
saludos.


----------



## Rorschach

Estimado Daxmo: todos los trafos que bobine para mi ampli los hice con una bobinadora a manivela que yo mismo construi,fijate en mi post ,donde estan las fotos de los trafos, ahi podes ver la bobinadora,que es a manivela y tiene un cuentavueltas de 4 digitos que suma y resta,esto quiere decir que si te equivocas,podes volver atras,y te resta las vueltas.-Si no te queda claro con las fotos,avisame que le saco fotos nuevas a la bobinadora sola con mas detalle y con las medidas.-En sumo grado,si vives en CABA o Gran buenos te la presto,para que la copies.-
Un Abrazo
Gustavo


----------



## DAXMO

Cierto, la he visto claro esta buena tiene hasta polea para el contador, desde ya agradecido por la invitación.
Mas que las medidas me preocupa el freno de los ejes, si ... se entiende; que al detener el bobinado no se desenrolle el nucleo y se pierda el orden, (galleta) no se si me explico bien, quiero decir que en una pausa no se abran los hilos.
Debe existir una tensión del hilo entre los dos carretes?
Gracias


----------



## Rorschach

Exacto Daxmo,el eje donde colocas el carrete con el alambre con el que vas a bobinar,tiene un freno regulable,con esto le das tension al alambre,y es de muy facil construccion.-
Darle tension al alambre cumple dos funciones,la primera es como vos decis,para que cuando paras de bobinar no se aflojen las espiras,y la segunda es para que el bobinado quede firme desde el punto de vista mecanico,y ocupe la menor altura posible.-
El que hice yo es muy sencillo,en una de las puntas del eje antes de que pase por el buje tiene una arandela con una tuerca autofrenante,y la parte que sale del buje  tambien tiene una arandela con tuerca autofrenante ,vas ajustando la tuerca de  afuera y con esto vas frenando el carrete a la tension que vos desees.-
Saludos 
gustavo



Me olvide de comentarte que no hace falta que la bobinadora a manivela tenga freno,con solo que el eje portacarrete de alambre lo tenga es suficiente para el sistema.-


----------



## DAXMO

Gustavo

Muy buenos datos, mi idea es algo sencillo para montar en el banco y guardarlo cuando no lo use.
Gracias, saludos y feliz año.
Feliz año a todo el foro.


----------



## Jorgecaceres

quien sabe como hacer los carretes???


----------



## el-rey-julien

se compran , aunque también lo puedes hacer de cartón,
en algun lado del foro vi un documento de plantillas para eso,pero no lo encuentro???


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://construyasuvideorockola.com/transformador_casero_01.php

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## han07

hola buenas disculpen la ignorancia pero soy nnuevo en esto pero quiero hacer una soldadora y la quiero a 220 / 110 v y quiciera saver como va conectado primario y segundario gracias de antemano


----------



## opamp

han07, tu tema se presta a "Todo sobre máquinas de soldar", te podría indicar como se hace un trafo de 150A  pero lo más seguro es que no suelde,.........Fijate que una máquina de soldar tiene un voltaje en vacío entre 50V a 75V y en soldadura este voltaje cae a poco más de 20V,.....es un trafo de características muy especiales tanto en el hierro como en la forma como se le bobina.


----------



## daluci299

hola el trafo para la soldadora en su secundario genera alterna, es suficiente para soldar? o hay que rectificarla a continua, como se haría la fuente? gracias


----------



## Rorschach

Un transformador,cualquiera sea el tipo no genera electricidad,sino como su definición lo indica la transforma,y la potencia teórica que entrega en el secundario,es igual a la potencia teórica absorbida por el primario de la red de alimentación,lo que se transforma es la relacion tensión alterna y corriente alterna del primario,con respecto a la tensión alterna y corriente alterna del secundario,del cual este último puede ser reductor o elevador de tensión.-
Generalmente los Transformadores de soldadura son reductores de tensíón, y los hay buenos,pero solo sirven para soldar con electrodos rutílicos(AWS-E6013) y algunos otros.-
Si se quiere soldar en toda la gama de electrodos y materiales, hay que ir a una soldadora rectificadora a diodos de silicio,( transformador-puente de onda completo + inductancia),las de más calidad son rectificadoras a puente de tiristores ,el módulo para control,y siempre la inductancia para que el arco no sea tan agresivo.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gusatvo


----------



## SKYFALL

daluci299 dijo:


> hola el trafo para la soldadora en su secundario genera alterna, es suficiente para soldar? o hay que rectificarla a continua, como se haría la fuente? gracias



Si utilizas un soldador de arco convencional, las salidas de este simplemente son el secundario del transformador con diferentes calibres para cada amperaje que pueda suministrar, pero si a este soldador se le adiciona un rectificador en la salida del secundario, la soldadura quedara mas uniforme y se pueden alcanzar amperajes de trabajo mayores, por lo menos es lo que se ve en practica.


----------



## Rorschach

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Si utilizas un soldador de arco convencional, las salidas de este simplemente son el secundario del transformador con diferentes calibres para cada amperaje que pueda suministrar, pero si a este soldador se le adiciona un rectificador en la salida del secundario, la soldadura quedara mas uniforme y se pueden alcanzar amperajes de trabajo mayores, por lo menos es lo que se ve en practica.


 
Las soldadoras por arco convencional(llámese transformador de soldadura),no llevan diferentes calibres para cada amperaje,las mas tradicionales llevan la clásica jaula,esto es una bobina que se arrolla alrededor del trafo(núcleo anillo),y por afuera,aprovechando la reactancia de dispersión,se regula el amperaje,esta bobina va conectada en serie con el secundario,a dicha bobina se le sacan derivaciones proporcionales correspondientes al número de espiras,y cada derivación tiene un amperaje distinto,el calibre del alambre del secundario siempre es el mismo.-
Un tipo más evolucionado es la regulación de corriente por Shunt magnético(puente magnético),este tipo cuenta con un núcleo pequeño de laminación,que se va introduciendo en el núcleo del trafo,a medida que se va introduciendo va cerrando el circuito magnético entre primario y secundario,cuando llega al final el circuito magnético queda circunscripto en el primario,no hay f.e.m inducida en el secundario,y por ende no hay corriente en este; a medida que se extrae el nucleo,empieza a haber f.e.m inducida y por supuesto corriente,el díametro del alambre del secundario siempre es el mismo.-
Hay otro tipo que es por bobina desplazable,por un mecanismo simple se alejan o se acercan el secundario del primario,con esto se varía el coeficiente de acoplamiento y la reactancia de dispersión,lográndose la regulación de corriente,el diámetro del alambre del secundario siempre es el mismo.-
Hay otro tipo llamado" regulación por reactor saturado" puede ser con una bobina en el mismo trafo,o un reactor afuera,se lo alimenta con corriente continua,cuenta con un reóstato o una regulación electronica,a medida que se aumente la tensión continua en la bobina va saturando el trafo,y con esto se logra la regulación,el diámetro del alambre del secundario siempre es el mismo.-
Todos las soldadoras por arco convencional(transformador de soldadura),llevan un solo secundario,aparte de que el diámetro del alambre sea el mismo.-
La razón de un solo secundario,es obvia,la tensión de vacío,tiene que ser siempre la misma (+-60vca) y la tensión de arco (+-22vca).-¿para qué más secundarios?
Los tipos de regulación de corriente que he descripto más arriba,tienen una misión que es la más importante: “la limitación de corriente”.-
La mayoría de la gente cree que una soldadora por arco trabaja en cortocircuito o que se la tiene que aguantar ; no es así, porque con estos sistemas se limita la corriente del secundario,cuando un electrodo para soldar se queda pegado por el circula la corriente máxima “elegida” y nada más,con esto se preserva que el secundario entre en corto,y por ende se queme el transformador.-
saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## opamp

Totalmente de acuerdo Gustavo Moretton, particularmente prefiero las de shunt magnético ( puente magnético o núcleo móvil) la regulación del amperaje es mucho más fino ( contínuo ) , respecto al soldador con conmutador múltiple que tiene de 5 a 10 posiciones en el mejor de los casos;  si ponemos el ejemplo de una máquina de 330A ( con 5 conmutaciones tendriamos para seleccionar : 330A, 270A, 210A, 150A, 90A ;....con 10 conmutaciones los saltos son más pequeños : 330A, 300A, 270A, 240A, 210A, 180A, 150A, 120A, 90A, 60A ,.......mientrás el de shunt magnético la variación es contínua con la manivela que puede ser de 20, 30 , a 40 vueltas para desplazar todo el shunt ,.....el de regulación por reactor saturado ó amplificador magnético cumple con la ecuación : Iac X Ne(en ac) = IDC X Ne( en DC) para saturar la bobina, siendo Ne: Número de espiras.

Una observación respecto al voltaje de soldadura , en arco manual (STICK) el Vsoldadura cumple una ecuación , Vsoldadura : 20V + 4%Isoldadura , ejemplo; para 300A sería : 20V + 4%300A = 32V.

Saludos Tercermundistas!!!

P.D.: Le pido que se dé una vuelta por el tema: Todo sobre máquinas de soldar "para poner orden" porque estan diciendo y haciendo "cualquier cosa" a pesar que es un tema que se discute hace mas de 07 años y dejan mal parado al FE, he intervenido pero parece que ignoran a los de mi pais.


----------



## daluci299

Gracias por las aclaraciones, por lo que me cuentan tengo que estudiar un poco mas sobre el tema antes de construir mi propia soldadorapss::estudiando:


----------



## mrmay

hola como están 
bueno yo se que hay bastante información en el foro pero me gustaría saber si alguien sabe donde comprar chapas de transformador o como comprarlas por la verdad no se, si tienen algún link de alguna empresa que las fabrique compártanmelo, hoy estuve buscando en. FABRILAM S.A. pero no supe comprar, bueno la verdad nunca he comprado por internet por eso la pregunta.

gracias por sus respuesta


----------



## DLO

hola a todo el foro!*-*quisiera que me ayuden con el tema de un trafo,tengo un trafo de gran tamaño y dice ser de 9kwatts es un estabilizador y elevador automatico de ten*S*ión yo quiero utilizar el laminado y lo que pueda del cobre para crear uno o dos trafos con primario a 220v y secundario doble como para obtener en continua 95+95 voltios c.c,60 o 70 amperios no consigo saber que medida de nucle*O*,cantidad de vueltas y grosor de alambre *POR QUE* los programas q*UE* tengo para calcular no tienen como para calcular un trafo de estas dimenciones y no consigo tampoco una tabla como para trafos de este tamaño!disculpen mis faltas y agrade*Z*co toda la ayuda


----------



## Rorschach

mrmay dijo:


> hola como están
> bueno yo se que hay bastante información en el foro pero me gustaría saber si alguien sabe donde comprar chapas de transformador o como comprarlas por la verdad no se, si tienen algún link de alguna empresa que las fabrique compártanmelo, hoy estuve buscando en. FABRILAM S.A. pero no supe comprar, bueno la verdad nunca he comprado por internet por eso la pregunta.
> 
> gracias por sus respuesta


 
Yo compro regularmente en Fabrilam S.A.(Buenos Aires-Argentina), yo no sé si venden por internet,averiguo y te contesto.-
Saludos
Gustavo



DLO dijo:


> hola a todo el foro!*-*quisiera que me ayuden con el tema de un trafo,tengo un trafo de gran tamaño y dice ser de 9kwatts es un estabilizador y elevador automatico de ten*S*ión yo quiero utilizar el laminado y lo que pueda del cobre para crear uno o dos trafos con primario a 220v y secundario doble como para obtener en continua 95+95 voltios c.c,60 o 70 amperios no consigo saber que medida de nucle*O*,cantidad de vueltas y grosor de alambre *POR QUE* los programas q*UE* tengo para calcular no tienen como para calcular un trafo de estas dimenciones y no consigo tampoco una tabla como para trafos de este tamaño!disculpen mis faltas y agrade*Z*co toda la ayuda


 
Vamos por partes(dijo Jack,el destripador),primero hay que ver que sección cuadrada de núcleo tenés; te mando un archivo,que es una tabla de laminaciones E-I,fijáte cual es la tuya, midiendo en cm. la rama central (en el gráfico la rama central es "C") y luego dicha medida la multiplicás por el largo de apilado de las chapas,esto te va a dar el resultado de la sección cuadrada del núcleo en cm2 y con este dato se saca luego la potencia que puede soportar el futuro transformador.-
Saludos
gustavo


----------



## victor6298

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> mrmay: Yo compro regularmente en Fabrilam S.A.(Buenos Aires-Argentina), yo no sé si venden por internet,averiguo y te contesto.-
> Saludos
> Gustavo
> 
> 
> 
> DLO: Vamos por partes(dijo Jack,el destripador),primero hay que ver que sección cuadrada de núcleo tenés; te mando un archivo,que es una tabla de laminaciones E-I,fijáte cual es la tuya, midiendo en cm. la rama central (en el gráfico la rama central es "C") y luego dicha medida la multiplicás por el largo de apilado de las chapas,esto te va a dar el resultado de la sección cuadrada del núcleo en cm2 y con este dato se saca luego la potencia que puede soportar el futuro transformador.-
> Saludos
> gustavo



fijate en el foro titulado""calculo,diseño y construccion de un transformador lineal hierro silicio ""el compañero kurosaki subio un tutorial muy muy bueno, y presiso  te lo recomiendo y la tabla de los calibres de alambre usa la de video rockola, ahi tambien hay una tutoria que basicamente es lo mismo que subio kurosak


----------



## opamp

DLO, como te dice Gustavo Moretton tienes que medir el area del nucleo de tu estabilizador de 9KW , te comunico que la gran mayoria de los estabilizadores son autotransformadores ;lo que significa que el nucleo podria ser para un trafo de 2 a 4KW. Por eso se te pide las dimensiones


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , al elevar desde supongamos 170V a 220V , entonces 220 - 170 = 50 x 20 A = 1.000 Watts  reales.

Sin embargo lo venderán como 220V x 20A = 4.400 Watts

Saludos !


----------



## Rorschach

Muy bien!!! a Opamp y Dosmetros,a eso me refería, al no saber si es un trafo o un autotrafo,lo conveniente es medir la sección cuadrada del nucleo.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## DLO

buen dia a todo el foro!gustavo gracias por responder,se agradece toda ayuda 
si no entendi mal se multiplica el centro x la totalidad de centimetros en chapas apiladas,osea si no entendi mal en este caso seria 6cmx13,7cm me da 82,2cm!no se si esta bien o entendi mal!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Ver el archivo adjunto 97826



no se si se entiende lo que detalle en la imagen la que parece una G ES UN 6 Y TODAS LAS MEDIDAS ESTAN EN CENTIMETROS!MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS POR RESPONDER

y como menciona el compañero si es un autotransformador



posee barios devanados de alambre creo que de 1,5mm y 2,5mm!es gruesisimo el cobre!



hola compañero victor6298!esactamente este trafo es para armar el ampli de esa pagina el de 300w espandible a 1500 con creo 32 transistores yo queria armar ese mismo pero los dos canales con 95+95 vol c.c!o si no algun otro que sea sensillo pero de esta potencia!el caso es que en esa pagina e visto el tema de los trafos y el programa para calcular no tiene como para un trafo de esas dimensiones!capas seria mejor si me da el hierro de este trafo,usar la mitad para 1 trafo y la otra para otro similar uno para cada ampli!pero no se  si se puede!calculo que si ,mientras respete los parametros en medidas!

como lograr hacer este trafo como para el amplificador que le comente al compañero ?supuestamente es de 1500w rms con 95+95cc 32 transistores a 1 ohms!yo me conformo con el de 92+92cc y 24 transistores a 2 ohms!el amplificador es el de creo un compañero del foro si no me equivoco el creador de la pagina construyasuvideorockola.com y el ampli es el(AMPLIFICADOR DE AUDIO AMPLIABLE EN POTENCIA)segun el creador recomienda como minimo 1,5 amperios x transistor !osea que para armar dos canales con 24 transistores en total por canal ,serian 48 transistores para los dos canales !igual a- 92+92v c.c y 48 amperios (minimo)por eso como recalco 1,5 amperios minimo por transistor yo le pondria un poco mas !osea que alimentaria los dos canales con 92+92 o 95+95 y unos 60 amperios!que me dicen ?puede ser creado este trafo apartir de este mismo al que ya comente que tengo?yo pense que como es de unos 9kw me podia serbir el cobre y el laminado como para armar esta bestia o dos trafos similares pero de 30 o 40 amperios cada uno!serian uno para cada placa!

este es el ampli( http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_amp5.php)



aparentemente anda de 10!desconosco su calidad pero calculo que tan mal por lo que se escucha en el video y la prolijidad de ampletos el creador de la pagina,xq creo que el ampli es una modificacion de otro ampli ya creado no se por quien!



tambien puedo armar este otro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-asiatico-super-driver-600w-1500w-pcb-87044/ que posteo un compañero !alguien lo armo?



*[Edita tus mensajes en lugar de crear nuevos]*​


----------



## opamp

DLO, veo que tienes varias opciones, para calcular la potencia del trafo multiplico por el factor 1.5 la potencia RMS del amplificador; por ejemplo amp=2KW(2000WattsRMS) ,.............. Ptrafo=1.5 Pamp(RMS) =1.5 X 2000W =3000W.


----------



## mrmay

hola DLO por no usas los archivos que muy generosamente compartio ezavalla, yo las he utilizado y me ha dado muy buenos resultados y no solo a mi hay varios de nuestros compañeros que lo han utilizado y con muy buenos resultados, yo utilizo la formula de transformadores que va desde 1000 w en adelante para hacer cualquier transformador sea de 200 en adelante y obtengo buenos resultados


----------



## opamp

Sr mrmay, no he encontrado ningun archivo correspondiente a ezavalla, estoy interesado en la informacion que Ud recomienda.


----------



## mrmay

se encuentra en la pagina #2 mensaje 24


----------



## opamp

Ud se refiere al post del Dr Zoidberg (no dice ezavalla), fijese que el aclara ,  IMPORTANTE: el no disenna ni fabrica transformadores. La informacion que nos recomienda El Dr es de nuestro muy respetable Ing Singer; el ABC para los que disennamos trafos, de lectura indispensable para los que se inician en los trafos, sumamente practico ,se lo recomiendo.


----------



## victor6298

opamp dijo:


> Ud se refiere al post del Dr Zoidberg (no dice ezavalla), fijese que el aclara ,  IMPORTANTE: el no disenna ni fabrica transformadores. La informacion que nos recomienda El Dr es de nuestro muy respetable Ing Singer; el ABC para los que disennamos trafos, de lectura indispensable para los que se inician en los trafos, sumamente practico ,se lo recomiendo.


DLO para hacer un trafo de 40 amp no una tarea muy economica que digamos (por lo menos en venezuela) esto por una parte por otro lado  te comento. que para obtener 2000 watts necesitarias un nucleo de 4.5x12 que nos da una potencia max der 2916watts menos el 30% por las perdidas nos quedan 2041 watts ahora  asumiendo 1.5 vueltas por voltios nunca vas a poder meter un alambre calibre 7 en ese nucleo,pero si puedes meter calibre 11 para 16.6 amp. y aqui puedes alimentar un canal tranquilamente. yo he construido varios trafos con chapas 3,8 x 12 y lo mas que he llegado a obtener son 13,5 amp  (alambre calibre 12), jejeje y te digo hermano es un bola ese  trafo  y poner dos en un solo gabinete vas a necesitar una carreta para cargarlo,  cuanto mas uno de 40 amp? ahora estoy tratando de construir uno de justamente 16 amp.con chapas 4.5 paleta central.....  para hacerte uno de esas dimensiones  y magnitud de corriente 40amp no es cualquier cosa, eso es un monton de corriente,mejor montate en un potro manso que puedas controlar, y haste dos trafo de 18 amp uno para cada canal hablamos de 18 transistores aqui hablamos de alambre calibre 10 minimo 11.
 ahora algo que ayudaria mucho es que nos digas la medida de la paleta central de la chapa que tienes


----------



## opamp

Amigo victor6298, arriba dice 6 cm , una ventana mas amplia para bobinar , estoy de acuerdo en que debe bobinar con alambres en paralelo para las potencias que comentamos.


----------



## DLO

gracias a todos!*-*me imagino que no es para nadie economico por esa cuestion queria aprovechar todo lo que mas pueda de este trafo y tratar de hacerlo yo mismo!
por eso le pido ayuda a todos los mi*E*mbros de este fantastico foro
subo algunas fotos y medidas en milimetros!(en la foto 1 su medida es 60mm)

en la foto 2 su medida es 130,7mmhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=97863&stc=1&d=1377656732

y en la foto 3 su medida es de 130,7 mmhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=97864&stc=1&d=1377656759


estas son otras fotoshttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=97865&stc=1&d=1377656785


----------



## mrmay

opamp dijo:


> Ud se refiere al post del Dr Zoidberg (no dice ezavalla), fijese que el aclara ,  IMPORTANTE: el no disenna ni fabrica transformadores. La informacion que nos recomienda El Dr es de nuestro muy respetable Ing Singer; el ABC para los que disennamos trafos, de lectura indispensable para los que se inician en los trafos, sumamente practico ,se lo recomiendo.



Hola Opamp 

Me atreví a recomendar ese pos por que en verdad es muy bueno, otra cosa el Dr. Zoidberg es el mismo ezavalla solo que ya edito su nombre (como dice el Dr. Zoidberg para seguir luchando contra el lado oscuro), y efectivamente la información pertenece al libro de pequeños transformadores del  Ing. Singer; de todas formas no desviemos el tema
Lo hice por tratar de ayudar.


----------



## victor6298

opamp dijo:


> Amigo victor6298, arriba dice 6 cm , una ventana mas amplia para bobinar , estoy de acuerdo en que debe bobinar con alambres en paralelo para las potencias que comentamos.


ok fijate con esas chapas  un apilamiento de 9 cm tenemos un nucleo de area 54mm que nos entrega 2916watts max hasta 1000 watts   1,5 vueltas por voltios asumo que para 2000 watt, fuyncione igual,  menos de una vuelta el trafo puede calentarse considerablemente, para  220volts en el primario tenemos  330 vueltas y para  190volts en el secundario tienes 285 vueltas,  calibre segun la corriente que quieras considerando siempre que entren los bobinados en el nucleo


----------



## opamp

DLO, dime si me equivoco o nó , pero me parece que he leído 50mm y no 60mm como pones ( 2pulgadas ; la mayoria de láminas estan en pulgadas , debe ser por el reinado de las normas NEMA durante décadas ???)


----------



## DLO

si !me confundi con las medidas !mil disculpas a todos !parase ser que la regla con la que medi antes esta un poco borrosa y apunte mal!disculpas a todos los integrantes del foro 
ak va todo bien medido!


----------



## opamp

DLO, con 5 X 13 = 65cm^2 a 50Hz , tienes para un trafo de 3500W y te serviria para un amp de 2350 Watts RMS. Esta potencia total la puedes reducir a volunntad( colocando menos laminas), ejemplo: dividir en 2 de 1175W, ...., 4 de 587.5W o los valores que desees,


----------



## DLO

guauuu! entonces con el trafo 3500w me alcanza para armar el amplficador 
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_amp.php
pero no consigo una tabla como para este trafo

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/transformador.php
por que aca en esta pagina solo hay hasta 2787W!
tenes algo como para calcular un trafo de estas dimenciones?


----------



## victor6298

DLO dijo:
			
		

> gracias compañeros!realmente todas es mas que bien venido !ahora se que me sirve solo tengo que conseguir una tabla como para calcular un trafo de estos y listo!gracias


 ve al tutorial de  "como construir un transformador lineal"


----------



## opamp

DLO, debes ser claro, he indicar que potencia del AMPLIFICADOR que quieres construir para indicarte las caracteristicas del trafo : P , V y I. ; no sabemos que deseas construir exactamente , en tu mente hay varios amplificadores posibles , nosotros  tenemos la dificultad de no poder leer la mente aun .


----------



## DLO

hola a todo el foro!disculpen mi demora!bueno compañeros,basicamente lo que quiero crear es un amplificador de 1500+1500 watts RMS




lo armaria con 30 o 32 transistores MJL21194 o MJ15024 (NPN) en el caso que lo arme casicomplementario NPN
o MJL21193-PNP y MJL21194-NPN  o MJ15022 (NPN),
MJ15024 (NPN) si lo armo complementario.
el autor de la pagina http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_amp5.php
recomienda como minimo 1,5 amperios por transistor  por eso es que como minimo el transformador deberia de ser de 60 amperios(minimo) si lo armo con 30 o 32 transistores

o este otro Amplificador Yiroshi TR3500 Con Super Driver 1500W

yo lo que quiero es aprovechar el transformador que ya tengo y e subido las fotos para crear con el un transformador con un primario de 220v.ca y un secundario de 67+67 ac (60 amperios o mas) para una ves ya rectificado obtener los 95+95 v cc. (60 amperios o mas)por lo que aparece en el archivo pdf serian unos 92+92 v cc de fuente para 24 transistores y rondaria los 1200 watts rms con 24 transistores MJL21194-NPN a 2 ohms trabajando a 50% el par,osea 100 watts cada 2 transistores!

bueno compañeros espero que aya quedado un poco mas claro ya que antes no lo fui tanto y pido mis disculpas por eso y por errores cometidos por mi !


----------



## opamp

Hola DLO, tu nucleo  alcanza para 2500WRMS (50Vac /  50A ( R: 1 Ohm ) )  O ( 1250W (50Vac /25A (R: 2 Ohm) )  +  1250W ( 50Vac / 25A ( R: 2 Ohm ) )  ......TENGO una DUDA respecto a los voltajes que tu mencionas en tus post anteriores , NO coinciden con los mios .    Para el primario (220Vac/60Hz) le colocas 130 espiras del #11 AWG ( doble esmalte , clase H ) .  Para el secundario ( 50 Vac + 50Vac /25A) le colocas 30e + 30e con DOBLE alambre en paralelo #11 ( clase H ).  El trafo esta "bastante ajustado"( la ventana e muy chica : 1 X 3 pulgadas para sacarle mas potencia ) si fuese necesario le colocas un ventilador de 5 X 5 pulgadas para que lo refrigere( Si lo bobinas con un calibre menor, #12 AWG, el ventilador es obligatorio ) .


----------



## johnsamuel

hola DLO, segun las fotos del transformador y de la posicion de la regla de medicion, la seccion transversal de tu transformador es de 5,08 x 12cm^2 aprox. y segun la formula del Sr. Ezavalla
nos da una potencia de 1 231VA  aprox.


----------



## Rorschach

Estimado DLO: viendo el circuito de la fuente veo que usa un puente recticador(4diodos),por ende el trafo no necesita punto medio:_
¿Cuando vos decís secundario 67vca+67vca,te referís a 67vca-0Vca(punto medio)-67vca o a 2 secundarios de 67vca ? Te pregunto esto para saber y luego darte mi opinión.-
Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## opamp

Hola johnsamuel, no sé como te sale sólo 1231VA.
Releyendo la información del Ing. Singer he notado varias diferencias que hacen que sus transformadores sean más voluminosos :
1.- Sfe = 1.5 √Pa
2.- B : 8000 a 10000 Gauss
3.- D : 1 a 2 A/mm^2

En la mayoría de las bibliografías al respecto y en mi practica diaria utilizo:
1.- Sfe = 1.0 √Pa  , (para 60Hz) y 1.2√Pa , (para 50Hz)
2.- B : 10000 a 14000 Gauss ; depende del hierro silicoso ; hay He-Fe ( alemanes y rusos ) que te permiten un B (densidad de flujo ) mayor , entran ha saturación recien a los 24000 Gauss.
3.- D: 3 a 3.5 A/mm^2 ; para potencias hasta 3KVA. Ha mayor potencia se debe reducir D ; para trafos de 30KVA hasta 100KVA utilizo D:2.5 a 2.0 A/mm^2.

Como se puede notar , para un mismo núcleo el Ing. Singer saca menos potencia , ya que el está considerando trafos hasta 1KVA , y se permite gastar más de lo necesario en materiales ; estoy seguro que para trafos más grandes ajustaría los valores , más aún con lo elevado de los precios actuales del He-Si y el Cu y Al.


----------



## johnsamuel

hola opamp, disculpa mi error, la potencia real del transformador  es de 1 321VA aprox. he utilizado las formulas que aqui posteo el Dr. Zoidberg, "Como obtener algunos datos de los transformadores".


----------



## DLO

hola!chicos muchas gracias por colaborar y aportar info en este foro !opamp compañero,puede ser que halla sido cuando puse el voltaje ya rectificado ?????y des pues puse el voltaje en alterna?no se cual es LA DUDA!es un trafo para alimentar dos placas como las que ya mencione !el creador de ese ampli o modificador ,aclara que con 24 transistores 92-0-92 voltios corriente continua oooo con 32 transistores a 95-0-95 voltios corriente continua y resalta que como MINIMO CALCULEMOS 1,5 AMPERIOS POR TRANSISTOR!por eso aclare despues de cometer errores (primario 220 v y secundario 67-0-67)lo pongo con el cero para que algunos compañeros no se confundan seria un secundario con 3 cables osea un devanado de 134 voltios corriente alterna con derivacion central  oooo punto medio!aclaro para que se entienda bien !yo no me ofedo compañero si me pregunta directamente sus dudas!.

punto y aparte compañeros si alguno puede aparte darme una opinion con respecto al amplificador por que estaba entre armar ese o este otro de el compañero Yiroshi que a desaparecido


----------



## opamp

DLO lo que no me cuadra es el voltje del secundario . A mi me sale 50Vac a 50A , eso es P = V x I = 50V x 50A = 2500VA ; empleando una R : 1 Ohm. .....Podemos comprobar la potencia con la otra formula , P = VDC ^2 / 2 R . Calculamos VDC = 1.4142 x Vac = 1.4142 x 50Vac. = 70.7VDC ; la Potencia seria , P = VDC^2 / 2R =( 70.7VDC )^2 / 2 x 1 Ohm. =70.7^2 / 2 = 4998.49 / 2 =  2499.2VA = 1250VA aproximadamente. Si dividimos la potencia a 1250 + 1250 ; se verifica P = 1250W a una  R = 2 Ohm.


----------



## Tacatomon

Si en verdad tienes tantas ganas de armar tu amplificador. Te recomiendo que compres el transformador. De por si, vas corto con el hierro que tiene. No lograrás al final ni 1kW de salida. Y personalmente, dañar 24 transistores eso se me hace muuuuuuuuy extremadamante innecesario.

Ahora, si esto lo haces en pos de aprender y sacar adelante tu proyecto personal, Adelante. Pero si vas encaminando esto para un uso final Profesional es mejor evitar todo el gasto que harás.

Mi humilde Opinión.

Saludos al foro!!!

PS: ¿Tienes idea de cuantos Condensadores necesitarás para mantener el Ripple bajo a tan baja impedancia de salida y con esas extremas corrientes de salida?


----------



## opamp

Hola Tacatomon, todo empieza con el post #337 de DLO que nos dice que tiene un nucleo de un estabilizador de 9KWatts y desea emplearlo en amplificadores de audio . Mi aporte " solo se limita" a tratar de sacar la mayor potencia al nucleo ( opino que es para 2500VA , 50Vac/50A/1 Ohm) . Estoy esperando las opiniones de otros foristas especialistas en transformadores .  El tema es solo sobre el trafo ; lo que viene despues escapa del ITEM y tiene que subir a fuentes y audio . Con el trafo que tengo  que fuente de poder puedo hacer ? , Con la fuente que tengo que amplificador puedo alimentar ? .  Desconozco la experiencia del forista DLO haciendo amplificadores , solo he tratado de contribuir en lo que conozco .......Saludos Tercermundistas!!!


----------



## victor6298

DLO dijo:


> hola!chicos muchas gracias por colaborar y aportar info en este foro !opamp compañero,puede ser que halla sido cuando puse el voltaje ya rectificado ?????y des pues puse el voltaje en alterna?no se cual es LA DUDA!es un trafo para alimentar dos placas como las que ya mencione !el creador de ese ampli o modificador aclara que con 24 transistores 92-0-92 voltios corriente continua oooo con 32 transistores a 95-0-95 voltios corriente continua y resalta que como MINIMO CALCULEMOS 1,5 AMPERIOS POR TRANSISTOR!por eso aclare despues de cometer errores (primario 220 v y secundario 67-0-67)lo pongo con el cero para que algunos compañeros no se confundan seria un secundario con 3 cables osea un devanado de 134 voltios corriente alterna con derivacion central oooo punto medio!aclaro para que se entienda bien !yo no me ofedo compañero si me pregunta directamente sus dudas!.
> punto y aparte compañeros si alguno puede aparte darme una opinion con respecto al amplificador por que estaba entre armar ese o este otro de el compañero Y0iroshi


 

compañero DLO
los dos son muy buenos con un filtro paso bajo en la entrada y ahi esta., a no ser que lo vayas a usar full rango si te fijas el proyecto del compañero yiro el uso dos fuentes para hacer el estereo una fuente por canal,o lo que es lo mismo dos amplis monos en un gabineta con fuentes para cada uno. si te detienes a leer los comentarios del compañero yiro en los amplis que el diseño o rediseño el toma 1 amper por transistor y siempre recomienda unos 2 o 3 amper por encima de lo que necesita el amplificador, esto por un lado, por otra parte fijate los calculos :
5cm x 12,6=63cm^ 
lo que implica una potencia max de 3969 watts(63x63)(aqui ya nos da una idea del monton de corriente a obtener) seguimos ; debido a las perdidas le restamos el 30% a la potencia max
y esto nos dara 2778watts; entonces, teniendo esto nos vamos donde el señor ohm (hombre muy inteligente) fijate el sostiene que P=VxI
y segun esto entonces tenemos que 3969/220=18.040amp consumo del primario
y la corriente max del secundario es 3969/134= 29.619amp asume 30amp
segun la tabla el calibre mas cercano es el awg 8 y para el primario el calibre seria awg11 todo esta bien hasta que empezamos a bobinar porque? te cuento, asumiendo 1,5 vueltas por volt. tenemos que para el primario tendremos 330 vueltas de awg11, para el secundario tenemos 201 vueltas de awg 8,con dificultad llegaran a entrar losd dos bobinados completos lo que nos llevaria a bajarle por lo menos un punto a cada calibre awg y esto taera como consecuencia que la corriente baje. pereo no todo es malo, con semejante nucleo y segun los calculos te pueders hacer dos amplificadores de: que te digo? unos 600 watts y obtienes uno estereo de 1200 watts y le haces dos bobinados al trafo de 57-0-57 volts cada uno con corriente de 12 0 13 amp cada uno y asi no tendrás que comprarte sopotocientos condensadores para una fuente sino que con 15 0 20000mf por rama vamos muy bien.
ahora hermano me uno al comentario de tacatomon e insisto montate en en un potro que puedas controlar 40amp. en una sola fuente no es imposible pero tampoco es como ir al cafetin por un cafe. 40 cafe son mucho mas económicos que 20 transistores sin contar los drivers, yo cuando era un neófito en esto de construir transformadores me deje seducir mucho por amplificadores de mucha potencia en un solo gabinete y estudie mucho en función de esto, pero cuando arme mi primer amplificador( el espectrum que posteo el compañero yiro) con mi primer transformador, tuve mi primera satisfacción pero también después de unos minutos de alegría ; tuve mi primera fiesta de artificiales; porque por olvidar un insignificante detalle tuve humo por todas partes, el detalle fue que olvide la red zobel, consecuencia???? 4 transistores de salida muertos un driver muerto y otro herido(quedo con fugas) y dos resistencias desaparecidas en acción, y con solamente 6 amp. ahora imaginatelo con 40 amp no pretendo desanimarte sino que te llamo a reflexión, si es como dijo tacatomon, por lograr algo bien,dale con cancha vas a aprender mucho pero a un precio muy alto, lo digo por el costo del alambre la cantidad de transistores y la cantidad de condensadores que vas a necesitar


----------



## eleccortez

Tacatomon dijo:


> Si en verdad tienes tantas ganas de armar tu amplificador. Te recomiendo que compres el transformador. De por si, vas corto con el hierro que tiene. No lograrás al final ni 1kW de salida. Y personalmente, dañar 24 transistores eso se me hace muuuuuuuuy extremadamante innecesario.
> 
> Ahora, si esto lo haces en pos de aprender y sacar adelante tu proyecto personal, Adelante. Pero si vas encaminando esto para un uso final Profesional es mejor evitar todo el gasto que harás.
> 
> Mi humilde Opinión.
> 
> Saludos al foro!!!
> 
> PS: ¿Tienes idea de cuantos Condensadores necesitarás para mantener el Ripple bajo a tan baja impedancia de salida y con esas extremas corrientes de salida?



construir un amplificador de 1000w es un hobby muy caro . mejor comprarlo echo es mi opinion


----------



## opamp

El ITEM es : Calculo, disenno y construccion de transformadores , no se trata de amplificadores . Cuando el compannero DLO lo suba a AUDIO ahi lo podran bajar de su nube y aterrizarlo. Mientras tanto aqui nosencargamos de indicarle que potencia puede sacarle y si desea hace un simple cargador de baterias de potencia tipo "booster"( trafo, rectificador y termomagnetico ).


----------



## victor6298

opamp dijo:


> El ITEM es : Calculo, disenno y construccion de transformadores , no se trata de amplificadores . Cuando el compannero DLO lo suba a AUDIO ahi lo podran bajar de su nube y aterrizarlo. Mientras tanto aqui nosencargamos de indicarle que potencia puede sacarle y si desea hace un simple cargador de baterias de potencia tipo "booster"( trafo, rectificador y termomagnetico ).



es mi humilde opinión y perdonen mi ignorancia por favor pero pienso que cuando el compañero DLO lleve el proyecto al foro de audio;estimo que debe llevar un trafo de acuerdo a las caracteristicas del amplificador que quiera construir, porque no puedo ponerme a construir un trafo con un monton de corriente y no se cuanto voltage si no tengo idea de las implicaciones practicas del voltage y corriente en un amplificador del cual no conozco nada. me parece que el foro esta para que aprendamos de las experiencias teorico-practicas de los miembros , y así evitarle gastos inecesarios a aquellos que no conocen el tema cualquiera que fuere, en otras palabras no creo que podamos divorciar los parametros que implican construir un transformador de las caracteristicas básicas del amplificador. y viceversa  ejemmmm una vez mas perdonen mi ignorancia al respecto


----------



## DLO

gracias compañeros!estoy agradecido por todos los comentarios y la ayuda que me dan *POR QUE* siempre es bueno que cuando alguien tiene dudas con respecto a un proyecto de plantearlo en este "fantastico foro" por que es bueno compartir,ayudar e intercambiar conocimientos que es uno de los principales objetivos de esta fantastica comunidad!


----------



## opamp

Victor6298, no tiene que comprar los 24 transistores , todos los condensadores,etc; puede ir escalando (por cada 100W: 2 transistores , 2condensadores) y en 12 etapas llegaria a los 1200W deseados( si es que el trafo recomendado por nosotros le da la potencia que necesita). Lo que ya tiene es el nucleo( no hay gasto ), lo que necesita es bobinarlo " correctamente "n informacion que compete a este ITEM del foro, obviamente antes de hacer el trafo tiene que preguntar a los foristas de audio si el trafo indicado le sirve para la potencia que desea.


----------



## victor6298

opamp dijo:


> Victor6298, no tiene que comprar los 24 transistores , todos los condensadores,etc; puede ir escalando (por cada 100W: 2 transistores , 2condensadores) y en 12 etapas llegaria a los 1200W deseados( si es que el trafo recomendado por nosotros le da la potencia que necesita). Lo que ya tiene es el nucleo( no hay gasto ), lo que necesita es bobinarlo " correctamente "n informacion que compete a este ITEM del foro, obviamente antes de hacer el trafo tiene que preguntar a los foristas de audio si el trafo indicado le sirve para la potencia que desea.



si es cierto,esperando que en el foro de audio no aparezca alguien diciéndole, que  las preguntas sobre trafos no corresponden a ese foro  en todo caso la ultima palabra en este caso la tiene el moderador


----------



## DLO

gracias a todos!aaaaaa compañero opamp exactamente esa es la idea de ir agr*E*gando de 2 a 4 transistores y condensadores mensualmente dependiendo del costo de cada unidad asta llegar a un maximo de potencia permitido por el trafo sin saturar al mismo, un 60 o 70 % de su potencia total,no pretendo comprar todo de una,pero por ese motivo pretendo sacarle "todo el jugo que mas pueda a este*-*"de hay viene mi pedido de ayuda "segun la idea que tengo presente el amplificador e trafo para poder recibir una ayuda ya que no se realmente casi nada sobre trafos que no sea lo mas basico,en cuanto a lo demas sobre bobinado algo vi en la pagina construyasuvideorockola.com pero con el programa y la tabla que ofrece el creador "ampletos" no corresponde como para un trafo de estas dimensiones o de las que pueda obtener a*-*partir de esta laminado!


----------



## opamp

DLO, si nunca realizaste uno, estas empezando por uno que te puede resultar costoso y dificultoso. No conozco  Buenos Aires ,  por aqui hay buenos bobinadores que te cobran la confeccion , tu le llevas los materiales, cobran por watiaje o por peso del nucleo. Tienes que llevarle el plano con las espiras y los calibres.


----------



## DLO

opamp si exactamente es lo que tenia pensado hacer en caso que se me complique o que no pueda hacerlo yo mismo pero al igual que vos lo mencionas (nesesito la data exacta,o sea "espesor y cantidad de bueltas para el primario y secundario""segun la laminacion que yo tengo" o sea lo maximo que le puedo sacar a ese nucleo tengo varios conocidos y un amigo que se dedica y tiene una casa de bobinados pero al igual que me indicastes vos me pide la data exacta *por_*q*ue* el se dedica a reparar y no a crear trafos, por eso pedi ayuda no solo por mi sin para tener la data y no cometer errores ni yo ni mi amigo en el caso de no poder yo ,aparte creo yo que es mucho mas barato bobinar uno yo o un profesional "a tener que comprar uno ya echo "y seria una pena tener este trafo tirado en el galpon de casa como lo tengo actualmente !



los conocidos que tengo para reparar un trafo solo miden el calibre y despues pesan el cobre y listo!jajajaa



igualmente entiendo perfectamente el concepto de un trafo o sea que "no me va a dar mas potencia o watts rms de los que pueda entregar ese nucleo o sea a menor voltaje - menos vueltas pero alambre de mayor calibre "ooooooo" mas voltaje-mas vueltas pero alambre de menor calibre , o sea el resultado al hacer la cuenta seria el mismo ya que no puedo sacar mas potencia de algo que tiene su limite como todo!
si nos fijamos en esta tabla "Tabla de núcleo de formaletas"
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/transformador.php

fijarse bien que solo hay hasta un area de 52.8cm cuadrados y una potencia maxima de 2787W en un nucleo de 4.4x12 y el mio de "5x12,6 no esta" asi que para poder hacer algo con mi trafo tendria que restar laminacion y de ahí hacer 5xcantidad de laminacion hasta llegar a un area en cm cuadrados corespondientes a una asignacion en la tabla como para sacar la data de hay!
es por eso compañeros de foro que pedi ayuda por que no encuentro una tabla ,programa o "data como para sacar el mayor provecho a este transformador!


----------



## opamp

DLO en el post #363 te di mi informacion y considero que con un trafo de 50Vac logras 2500W , algunos Foristas estan en desacuerdo con mis calculos ,  espero la respuesta de algunos Foristas que la tienen clara, uno de ellos es Gustavo Moretton.


----------



## opamp

DLO te ví por Diagramas de Amplificadores haciendo tus consultas. Preguntantes por amplifacador para 2  y 4 Ohm , DOSMETROS es todo una garantía .

Te comento si implementas un amp de 1200WRMS a R = 2 Ohm necesitas un VDC = 70V ( como mínimo ).

Si quieres un amp de 1200WRMS a R = 4 Ohm necesitas un VDC = 100V ( como mínimo ).

La fórmula que aplico ya te la dí en post anteriores , es : P = VDC^2 / 2 R .

De tí depende a que Ohmiaje  trabajarás para 1200W, ( 2 ó 4 Ohm), es fundamental para el Vsec del trafo.

Me reafirmo que con tu núcleo puedes extraer 1200W + 1200W , quizá un "poquito más" .

Saludos TercerMundistas !!!


----------



## DLO

gracias compañeros !si veo que que como maximo 1200w + 1200w!en un total de 2400w !y esto seria a un 60,70 o 100% de la potencia? o capas tendria que comprar la misma cantidad de laminas que ya tengo y hacerlo mas grande?aaaaaa lo del ampli que pregunte es por que ordenando un poco encontre entre tantas cosas mas de 50 transformadores,una bolsa de ntc  que vi que ya no los consiguen y remplazan por una resistencia y si pudiera compartir alguno no me molestaria para nada aaa (AC127, AC187K ,2SA53 ,2SA101 ,2SA52, 2SA49 ,2SB495 ,2SB176 ,2SB56 ,2SB175 ,2SB324 ,2SB54, 2SB178 y un amplificador igual a uno que vi en la web *H*a*C*e rato,creo que lo copie de un manual (aries o plaquetodo)no recuerdo pero anda de 10 cuando lo arme creo tenia 15 años y pague 1 o 2 pesos cada tip jajaja lo e usado mucho y al mango y nunca se quemo,eso si en 8Ω por que en 4Ω con 45+45cc calienta bastante pero nada gra*V*e que no se arregle con un cooler se lo queria regalar a un amigo y reavivarlo con un poco mas de potencia y pedi una opi*NI*on antes de meter mano por mi cuenta *POR QUE* ya hace tanto que reparo y *A*demas que hay cosas que ya no recuerdo con claridad !


----------



## Fogonazo

DLO dijo:


> gracias compañeros !si veo que que como maximo 1200w + 1200w!en un total de 2400w !y esto seria a un 60,70 o 100% de la potencia? o capas tendria que comprar la misma cantidad de laminas que ya tengo y hacerlo mas grande?aaaaaa lo del ampli que pregunte es por que ordenando un poco encontre entre tantas cosas mas de 50 transformadores,una bolsa de ntc  que vi que ya no los consiguen y remplazan por una resistencia y si pudiera compartir alguno no me molestaria para nada aaa (AC127, AC187K ,2SA53 ,2SA101 ,2SA52, 2SA49 ,2SB495 ,2SB176 ,2SB56 ,2SB175 ,2SB324 ,2SB54, 2SB178 y un amplificador igual a uno que vi en la web *H*a*C*e rato,creo que lo copie de un manual (aries o plaquetodo)no recuerdo pero anda de 10 cuando lo arme creo tenia 15 años y pague 1 o 2 pesos cada tip jajaja lo e usado mucho y al mango y nunca se quemo,eso si en 8Ω por que en 4Ω con 45+45cc calienta bastante pero nada gra*V*e que no se arregle con un cooler se lo queria regalar a un amigo y reavivarlo con un poco mas de potencia y pedi una opi*NI*on antes de meter mano por mi cuenta *POR QUE* ya hace tanto que reparo y *A*demas que hay cosas que ya no recuerdo con claridad !



Te estoy corrigiendo los comentarios de hace varios días, parece que no notaste las letras rojas.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 

Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación, separación de párrafos y en lo posible evitar las faltas de ortografía (Horrendas).


----------



## DLO

mil disculpas Fogonazo!gracias


----------



## victor6298

opamp dijo:


> DLO te ví por Diagramas de Amplificadores haciendo tus consultas. Preguntantes por amplifacador para 2  y 4 Ohm , DOSMETROS es todo una garantía .
> 
> Te comento si implementas un amp de 1200WRMS a R = 2 Ohm necesitas un VDC = 70V ( como mínimo ).
> 
> Si quieres un amp de 1200WRMS a R = 4 Ohm necesitas un VDC = 100V ( como mínimo ).
> 
> La fórmula que aplico ya te la dí en post anteriores , es : P = VDC^2 / 2 R .
> 
> De tí depende a que Ohmiaje  trabajarás para 1200W, ( 2 ó 4 Ohm), es fundamental para el Vsec del trafo.
> 
> Me reafirmo que con tu núcleo puedes extraer 1200W + 1200W , quizá un "poquito más" .
> 
> Saludos TercerMundistas !!!



 saludos amigos queria saber si alguien puede ayudarme con un trafo de nucleo tipo LT adjunto fotos las medidas que tiene son:
 el ancho (X)es 3,7cm,
 el apilamiento(Y) es de 7,1cm,
 el alto de la ventana son 12,2 cm;
el punto es que no tengo ideas de como calcular las bobinas,por otra parte se me ocurre es hacer los calculos igual que en el nucleo EI


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , es exactamente lo mismo


----------



## victor6298

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , es exactamente lo mismo


 ok gracias  pero surge otra pregunta  el primario del trafo donde se ubica? en el tope de la T o al pie, usando un poco de logica he pensado que es al tope o sea el primer bobinado que entra en la t ,estoy en lo correcto??


----------



## Fogonazo

Un interesante video sobre como armar un transformador, está en Húngaro, pero lo importante son las imágenes del proceso, bien artesanal.


----------



## degol

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> NO,NO ES POSIBLE.-
> Para que quieres las 2 fases,si tu alimentas todo con 110v?
> Si tu casa esta dividida en 2 instalaciones de 110v cada una, lo mas sencillo es hacer un puente en la entrada y utilizar 1 sola fase(110V).-Con esto puedes utilizar el autotrafo,y regular la tension de 90 a 110v;Y PROBLEMA RESUELTO.-(Esto te lo sugirio Fogonazo anteriormente).-
> Si no me pasas los datos requeridos,no voy a poder ayudarte,por lo menos,cuenta las espiras del secundario,y toma el diametro del alambre del primario.-(usaremos los voltajes indicado en la maquina).-
> Para que te quede claro,a un transformador de 30 cm2 de nucleo,no le puedes sacar 4500w en servicio semi continuo,SE QUEMA.-"La magia no existe,y menos en electrotecnia"
> Gustavo



Gustavo, te comento que me reuni con el paisano, y me mostró el esquema de AUTOTRANSFORMADOR que el utiliza. Es el que aparece en la figura, y me pareció muy extraño, pero lo cierto es que cumple la funcion y genera dos fases. La bobina primaria de la soldadura es la que se encuentra entre el punto 1 y 2. La secundaria la parte en dos partes iguales, una parte es la 3-1, y la otra la 4-2. Adicionalmente saca un punto neutro N, que es la mitad de la bobina entre 1 y 2.

Luego entre 1 y 2 se alimenta el elevador con 200v, y entre 3 y 4 sale el voltaje en 240. Pero al unir el neutro con 3 saca una fase de 110V y al unir el neutro con 4, saca la otra fase.

Estuve buscando por internet sin encontrar un arreglo similar de autotransformador, esta muy curioso y resuelve el problema, sin embargo acudo a Uds, por la siguiente inquietud:

En mi casa con frecuencia se cae una fase del transformador de la compañia electrificadora, y parte de mi casa se queda sin luz. Me pregunto que ocurrirá con este elevador al caerse una fase? No tengo corriente o tengo la mitad de voltaje en las dos fases que bota mi elevador, es decir, 60v en una fase y 60v en la otra? Esta es la unica interrogante que requiero resolver para iniciar con la adaptación. Que precauciones debo tomar para prevenir daños ante la caida de una fase de las que entran al auto trafo?


----------



## Kowaky

victor6298 dijo:


> ok gracias pero surge otra pregunta el primario del trafo donde se ubica? en el tope de la T o al pie, usando un poco de logica he pensado que es al tope o sea el primer bobinado que entra en la t ,estoy en lo correcto??


 

Compañero  @victor6298, el primario se ubica en el Tope inicial del núcleo y el secundario al final del Núcleo


----------



## victor6298

Kowaky dijo:


> Compañero  @victor6298, el primario se ubica en el Tope inicial del núcleo y el secundario al final del Núcleo
> 
> http://patentados.com/img/2005/circuito-magnetico-para-transformadores.png


 
ok, compañero kowaki gracias. hay otro detalle vea ud. cuando desarme el nucleo no tuve la precaucion de medir el ancho de la bobina:cabezon::cabezon: (de ninguna de las dos) como la puedo calcular??::estudiando:pss:pss:


----------



## chacarock

buenisimo el video,gracias fogo


----------



## experimentor

Cientifico dijo:


> Para una Soldadora electrica por arco,necesitas de 42Va55v.
> 
> Seccion del nucleo de silicio 35cm cuadrados.Primario 200 espiras de alambre de cobre de 1.8mm de diametro,y el secundario 42 espiras de alambre de 4mm de diametro.Esta es una soldadora de 200Amp.


 
*H*ola amigo*,* una pequeña duda*, ¿ P*ara hacer las derivaciones en el primario di*c*es que son 200 espias *? ¿ L*as derivaciones se hacen de 200 arriba o de 200 abajo *?* por ejemplo *¿ A* 200 espiras una derivacion a 210 otra y asi susesivamente*,* o hacia abajo *?*

*G*racias

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, uso de signos de interrogación, Etc


----------



## opamp

Hola experimentor, los cálculos del forista Cientifico están subdimensionados, si lees todo el post encuentras información al repecto. Con 4mm de diametro solo obtienes 31Amp permanentemente, para jalar 200 Amp y no se te queme en el intento tienes que operar en ON/OFF(ciclar). Según la recomendación del compañero Cientifico puedes trabajar con 200Amp con un ciclo de trabajo de 2.5%(casi NADA), significa 200Amp por 1.5 Seg y 0Amp por 58.5 Seg.


----------



## aider melendez

degol dijo:


> Gustavo, te comento que me reuni con el paisano, y me mostró el esquema de AUTOTRANSFORMADOR que el utiliza. Es el que aparece en la figura, y me pareció muy extraño, pero lo cierto es que cumple la funcion y genera dos fases. La bobina primaria de la soldadura es la que se encuentra entre el punto 1 y 2. La secundaria la parte en dos partes iguales, una parte es la 3-1, y la otra la 4-2. Adicionalmente saca un punto neutro N, que es la mitad de la bobina entre 1 y 2.
> 
> Luego entre 1 y 2 se alimenta el elevador con 200v, y entre 3 y 4 sale el voltaje en 240. Pero al unir el neutro con 3 saca una fase de 110V y al unir el neutro con 4, saca la otra fase.
> 
> Estuve buscando por internet sin encontrar un arreglo similar de autotransformador, esta muy curioso y resuelve el problema, sin embargo acudo a Uds, por la siguiente inquietud:
> 
> En mi casa con frecuencia se cae una fase del transformador de la compañia electrificadora, y parte de mi casa se queda sin luz. Me pregunto que ocurrirá con este elevador al caerse una fase? No tengo corriente o tengo la mitad de voltaje en las dos fases que bota mi elevador, es decir, 60v en una fase y 60v en la otra? Esta es la unica interrogante que requiero resolver para iniciar con la adaptación. Que precauciones debo tomar para prevenir daños ante la caida de una fase de las que entran al auto trafo?


hola compañero, usted ya hizo este transformador y que tal le funcionó?
estoy interesado en realizar un transformador elevador , tengo un hierro con núcleo de 6.4x7cm, y aun no me he decidido si hacerlo como auto-transformador o como un transformador tradicional


----------



## SKYFALL

Buenas buenas,

Tengo una consulta acerca de un núcleo de hierro para construir un transformador, se trata de este:



era del compresor de una nevera pequeña, se podría usar este así como esta, obviamente quitandole los plásticos blancos que tiene en el entrehierro, para hacer un transformador parecido a uno toroidal? quisiera aprovechar este núcleo para eso.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ferchito dijo:


> Buenas buenas,
> 
> Tengo una consulta acerca de un núcleo de hierro para construir un transformador, se trata de este:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 129355. . .



*Si, es posible*, incluso en el Foro se ha mencionado esta posibilidad.


----------



## SKYFALL

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Si, es posible*, incluso en el Foro se ha mencionado esta posibilidad.



Entonces deberia tomarlo como si fuese un nucleo toroidal y forrar primero el mismo con carton para lograr una superficie circular homogénea, de lo contrario se me irían las espiras por el entrehierro del núcleo.

Estoy en lo cierto?

Si es así inmediatamente procedo a calcularlo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ferchito dijo:


> Entonces deberia tomarlo como si fuese un nucleo toroidal y forrar primero el mismo con carton para lograr una superficie circular homogénea, de lo contrario se me irían las espiras por el entrehierro del núcleo.
> 
> Estoy en lo cierto?
> 
> Si es así inmediatamente procedo a calcularlo.



También debes forrarlo para dar una forma redondeada, sin ángulos vivos que pudieran dañar el alambre.

Para el calculo debes tomar la *menor* sección del núcleo, que es dentro de la canaleta.


----------



## DOSMETROS

A mi no me molestaría llenar de espiras dentro de las cavidades , con sus respectivos aislantes che 

Soldadora de arco a partir de estator de *motor* recuperado


----------



## napoel

grcias por la idea del calculo,lo voy poner en practica.



hay una tabla donde figura para tanto amper mm alambre cu,aca en Argentina usamos mm,para pedir cu,como seria la convercion de alambre calibrado a mm.


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes.

Esta tabla, seguramente te será de utilidad.

Sal U2


----------



## lrzv09

buenos días amigos...soy nuevo en el foro y tengo un problema con un transformador. el transformador es de un regulador o protector de una computadora personal, resulta que se quemo el transformador y no se consigue nuevo el modelo es un classb dv 130-1 he estado investigando y creo que es un autotransformador tiene 5 cables y dos mas que va a un protector termico. Yo desarme el trasformador para ver si lo podia rebobinar conte todas las vueltas empieso con el bibinado primario que es de calibre 22 que en el inicio va conectado al cable negro doy 55 vueltas y tiene una toma central que es el cable marron despues doy 364 vueltas y termino la bobina primaria y lo conecto al cable azul. Del mismo cable azul arranca la bobina segundaria (es por esto que considere que es un auto transformador , porque las bobinas no estan separadas) del mismo cable azul comuenso la bobina segundaria con un cable calibre 18 y doy 70 vueltas y tiene otra toma central que es un cable blanco despues doy otras 69 vueltas y termino con el cable rojo.

El problema que tengo es que el transformador tiene un alambre de aluminio y en mi pais no se consigue este alambre, la cuestión es. ¿que consideraciones deberia tomar al cambiar el alambre? ¿puede ser del mismo calibre? ¿puede ser la misma cantidad de vueltas?. he estado investigando pero le que he hecho es que me confundi mas porque unos dicen una cosa otros otra cosa y a la final no se a quien creerle, acudi a los libros pero tampoco encontre la respuesta. 

Es un transformador de 1200VA 60hz y se va a conectar a una alimentación de 115V. El detalle es que tampoco tengo los voltajes de salida del transformador ya que se quemo. Otra duda que tengo es como debo medir los voltajes en la salida, yo considere que si es un auto transformador tome los cables marron y negro como tap central entonces mido la bobina primaria del cable negro al rojo y la segundaria mediria del azul al rojo...

De antemano muchas gracias espero que me puedan ayudar


----------



## yosimiro

lrzv09 dijo:


> El problema que tengo es que el transformador tiene un alambre de aluminio y en mi pais no se consigue este alambre, la cuestión es. ¿que consideraciones deberia tomar al cambiar el alambre? ¿puede ser del mismo calibre? ¿puede ser la misma cantidad de vueltas?. he estado investigando pero le que he hecho es que me confundi mas porque unos dicen una cosa otros otra cosa y a la final no se a quien creerle, acudi a los libros pero tampoco encontre la respuesta.



Me concentro, en lo que puedo responderte.
El que tengas un bobinado de aluminio, es una cuestión económica, y nada más, ya que...

*El cobre es mejor conductor que el aluminio.*

Entonces puedes reemplazar esas espiras con cobre (la misma cantidad de espiras).
Y por lo antes dicho, el calibre del reemplazo, puede ser menor.


Eso lo puedes buscar en google.
"Tabla de conductividad de los metales", o algo por el estilo.


----------



## lrzv09

Gracias ppp.....supongogo que si le meto el mismo calibre el transformador aguante un pelo mas de potencia con el mismo nucleo!!


----------



## yosimiro

lrzv09 dijo:


> Gracias ppp.....supongogo que si le meto el mismo calibre el transformador aguante un pelo mas de potencia con el mismo nucleo!!



Y...
Sí, si todos los bobinados originales, son de aluminio, seguramente con el cobre, tendrás algo mas de corriente.


----------



## J2C

.





lrzv09 dijo:


> Gracias ppp.....supongogo que si le meto el mismo calibre el transformador aguante un pelo mas de potencia con el mismo nucleo!!


La potencia de los transformadores jamás depende del alambre con cual se los bobine ó del diámetro de dichos alambres.

Solo depende de las dimensiones del núcleo.

Y si se intenta obtener mas corriente, seguramente el núcleo tome mas temperatura que la aconsejada para la integridad de los bobinados del mismo.




Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Como dato anecdótico, las líneas de alta tensión que distribuyen en 220 kV y 500 kV desde los centros generadores de energía a las sub-estaciones de distribución de la misma están realizados con alambres de aluminio por un tema de peso sobre las torres que los soportan.


----------



## yosimiro

Entonces, habría que ver las dimensiones del nucleo, y hacer el cálculo del area para saber si podría proveer la potencia que acusa, o no.
Ya hay un dato, el autotransformador, se quemó.
Esto pudo deberse:
A que se exigió demasiado de el, en cuanto a potencia.
O simplemente, a que era un transformador *"barato"*, por el material usado en su bobinado.

Al rebobinarlo con cobre, y usar el mismo calibre, habrá una mejor conductividad eléctrica.
Lo que significa menor resistencia, con esta menor resistencia, *habrá menor temperatura que disipar.*
pero además hay un extra, que es la *mejor conductividad térmica del cobre.*
Por lo que esa temperatura se disipará mejor.
*Entonces tiene 2 mejoras en el rendimiento.*


----------



## mcrven

Visiten:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/#post36739

Saludos...


----------



## elgriego

Buenos Dias ,Por lo general los Transformadores importados ,sobre todo los de origen Chino,estan pensados para 60Hz,y aunque paresca mentira,esto hace que al trabajar en sistemas de 50Hz Calienten mas de lo debido ,(obviamnte,le mesquinan materiales al maximo) y terminan quemandose,esto como ustedes recordaran ,no pasaba con viejos transformadores de equipos europeos o japoneses. No se si este sera el caso,pero es algo que veo bastante ultimamente.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , cuando andamos con un transformador inicialmente proyectado (diseñado) para  60Hz en 50Hz la reactancia inductiva del primario cae , asi la curriente de primario sobe y tanbien lo flujo magnectico  sob lo nucleo levando ese a la saturación resultando en  sobrecalientamento dese  .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mcrven

Ese problema nada tiene que ver con el orígen de los transformadores, sino con la calidad del hierro con el cual están construidos los núcleos. Y esa calidad cuesta, claro está. En la empresa donde trabajé con eso, se importaba todo el material para la construcción de transformadores: Laminados, Carretes, terminales, Foil para aislamiento y, hasta algunos calibres de alhambre, especialmente los de calibre #34 en adelante. Para todo eso se exponían opciones: Varios niveles de granulado del silicio contenido en las láminas, así como también su calibre (3 niveles); capas y tipo de material aislante para el alhambre, como también la composición química del mismo y el grado de recocimiento (Rigidez).

Cada uno de los niveles de selección = $$$$$$$...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Devemos recordar que generalmente los fabricantes de transformadores trabajan en lo limite maximo de flujo magnectico del  nucleo de modo puder enplear lo minimo possible de espiras , asi economizando plata $$ en lo cubre  , para enpeorar mas aun cuando bajamos la frequenzia de trabajo de 60Hz para 50Hz la curriente sobe mas aun y seguramente saturamos lo flujo magnectico del nucleo calientandoo demasiadamente  
Cuanto a enplear hilos de aluminio eso es solamente una questón economica $$  eso porque lo aluminio es mas barato que lo cubre , pero desafortunadamente ese tiene una resistencia por metro major cuando conparado a el cubre  ( asi mas perdidas) y ese tipo de hilo no acepta soldaduras de estaño , una verdadera porqueria  
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## xtucuman

elgriego dijo:


> Buenos Dias ,Por lo general los Transformadores importados ,sobre todo los de origen Chino,estan pensados para 60Hz,y aunque paresca mentira,esto hace que al trabajar en sistemas de 50Hz Calienten mas de lo debido ,(obviamnte,le mesquinan materiales al maximo) y terminan quemandose,esto como ustedes recordaran ,no pasaba con viejos transformadores de equipos europeos o japoneses. No se si este sera el caso,pero es algo que veo bastante ultimamente.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Hola, no se si los calculan para 50Hz pero es tal cual lo dices, los chinos mezquinan nucleo y diametro de lambre, se recalientan y se queman


----------



## opamp

Hay que saber lo que se compra, tienes transformadores clase: A, B, F, H, C. La gran mayoría de las importadoras traen de China los más baratos clase A y B. Nota en San Google la diferencia de temperatura de trabajo entre un A y un clase C.


----------



## Hatman23

Aca dejo una planilla con todos los calculos para realizar transformadores monofasicos hasta 4 devanados. Las Chapas DIN 27 y 30 no estan contenpladas podrian agregarse. Para los calculos y demas datos me base en estos libros: 

Pequeños Transformadores: R Kuhn Editorial H.A.S.A. Impreso Buenos Aires en 1957.
Transformadores: Ing. Fransico L. Singer Editoral Neo Tecnica Octava Edicion Impreso en Buenos Aires en 1985. 
Elementos de Radio: Abraham Marcus y Willian Marcus Editorial Hispano America S.A. Quinta Edicion Impreso en Buenos Aires en 1952.


----------



## pandacba

Sería posible escanear el primer libro ya tiene los derechos vencidos por lo cual no habría problema


----------



## Hatman23

Si calculo que si voy a averiguar donde hacen esos trabajos y cuando tenga novedades lo subo.


----------



## mcrven

Hatman23 dijo:


> Si calculo que si voy a averiguar donde hacen esos trabajos y cuando tenga novedades lo subo.



Ese trabajo lo puedes hacer tú mismo, claro está si cuentas con un scanner o impresora multifunción. Ahora, si quieres que quede muy bien el trabajo, es imprescindible desarmar el libro.


----------



## pandacba

No necesariamente, hay lugares donde   te los fotografian página por página y queda genial


----------



## alfonso R

Hola Muy buenas tardes,
Perdón mi ignorancia pero sigo experimentando con algunos transformadores con la intención de construir uno para soldar...
Espero estar haciendo mi pregunta de manera correcta para no incurrir en algún desacato de las reglas del foro.
Mi primer pregunta es con relación a un transformador que conseguí y el cual quise utilizar como soldadora.
EL trafo esta embobinado con primario para 220V. el secundario tiene varias salidas e intente soldar con todas ... en todas tenia un amperaje bastante bueno pero no pude mantener el arco de manera estable... quizás necesita un CHOKE... no lo se. pero alguien dijo por ahi que cuando los transformadores son de alto voltaje )220V o 480V supongo yo) tienen  las chapas del núcleo de manera invertida, es decir la E y la I están una hacia abajo y la otra hacia arriba... (entrelazadas) el transformador en particular es asi... 
La pregunta 1 es: Afecta esto enchapado la forma en que se comporta un transformador a la hora de soldar?
pregunta 2: Afecta como el embobinado esta puesto sobre el núcleo?  He visto que la mayoría de las soldadores tienen el embobinado (primario y secundario)separado en el mismo núcleo, no uno sobre el otro... 
Puede alguien decirme si esto afecta?
Muchas gracias por su ayuda.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bienvenido.

Mejor lee aquí : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/todo-sobre-maquinas-soldar-8134/

Después moveré tu consulta.

Saludos !


----------



## alfonso R

Mejor lee aquí : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/todo-sobre-maquinas-soldar-8134/

Después moveré tu consulta.

Saludos ![/QUOTE]
Muchas gracias amigo.


----------



## paKoSTe

Buenas.

Al final, ¿se ha podido escaner el libro Pequeños Transformadores: R Kuhn Editorial H.A.S.A. Impreso Buenos Aires en 1957.?
¿Podeis compatir el enlace?.
Gracias.

por si os interesa Programa para Cálculo de Transformadores
Se facilita un programa de cálculo basado en él citado libro y en otro que el autor pone a disposición del que lo quiera.
Saludos


----------



## aestradaj

Confeccione un transformador para emplearlo como maquina de soldar, tengo algunas dudas que tan vez se me puedan aclarar. la principal duda es la siguiente 
a mayor numero de vueltas o espiras en el bobinado que aumenta el voltaje o el amperaje.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aumenta la tensión.

Leyendo aqui mismo desde el principio están hechos los cálculos , también aqui  : Todo sobre Maquinas de soldar


----------



## Jose f Correa

Cientifico dijo:


> Para una Soldadora electrica por arco,necesitas de 42Va55v.
> 
> Seccion del nucleo de silicio 35cm cuadrados.Primario 200 espiras de alambre de cobre de 1.8mm de diametro,y el secundario 42 espiras de alambre de 4mm de diametro.Esta es una soldadora de 200Amp.



*¿ H*ola como vas *?
¿ C*ómo se puede saber la sección de un núcleo *?
F*abriqué uno con el estator de  motor de nevera *, *tiene forma toroidal. *¿C*ómo averiguo la sección de este núcleo*?
M*ide 13 de alto *, *diám*etro* interno contando con los canales que*_*trae 6cm  *, *diámetro externo 12cm.
*E*nsayando obtuve 90 espiras en el primario *, *65 en el secundario *, *voltaje en el primario 120 *V*ca *, *en el secundario 45 *V*olt


----------



## DOSMETROS

La sección del núcleo sería : diámetro exterior menos diámetro interior *de la parte maciza* sin contar las aletas , multiplicado por la altura.

Me parece que ese núcleo es chico . . .


----------



## Jose f Correa

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La sección del núcleo sería : diámetro exterior menos diámetro interior *de la parte maciza* sin contar las aletas , multiplicado por la altura.
> 
> Me parece que ese núcleo es chico . . .


me salen asi las medidas
DE= 12
di= 9
h= 13
(12-9) X13= 39 cm2
Pteorica= (sn x sn) = 1521 vatios
preal = pteorica/1.41 = 1521/1.41 = 1078 vatios

aplicando ley de ohm
i= P/V
Ip= 1078/120 = 8.98 amp = 9amp  
is= 1078/45 =  23.9 amp= 24 amp
como saco la relacion de vueltas por voltio para saber cuantas espiras lleva cada bobinado
gracias por la ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me parece que necesitarías al menos 2000 o 3000 Watts para soldar bien.

Lee el tema desde el principio , ojo que hay una constante que cambia según 50 o 60 Hz

No es la mejor opción un toroidal para soldadora .


----------



## Jose f Correa

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me parece que necesitarías al menos 2000 o 3000 Watts para soldar bien.
> 
> Lee el tema desde el principio , ojo que hay una constante que cambia según 50 o 60 Hz
> 
> No es la mejor opción un toroidal para soldadora .


ok gracias 
pero no lo uso como toroidal, cada devanado esta en un lado del nucleo 
como averiguo la seccion que necesito para 3000 watts

gacias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jose f Correa dijo:


> pero no lo uso como toroidal, cada devanado esta en un lado del nucleo
> como averiguo la seccion que necesito para 3000 watts


Estas trabajando completamente al boleo adivinando cosas 
En el foro hay varios temas de calculo de transformadores y uno muy bueno sabre maquinas de soldar.
Te conviene leer bastante y acomodar las ideas antes de seguir jugando.


----------



## Jose f Correa

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me parece que necesitarías al menos 2000 o 3000 Watts para soldar bien.
> 
> Lee el tema desde el principio , ojo que hay una constante que cambia según 50 o 60 Hz
> 
> No es la mejor opción un toroidal para soldadora .


amigo , dispongo de esos nucleos de neveras, y decidi aprovecharlos
recalculando
seria asi

nucleo
h=26 cm
DI = 12
dex= 9
sn = 78cm2
Pt = 6084 vatios
Preal =Pt/1.41= 4302
 vueltas x voltio = 42/sn = 0,5vueltas por voltio
aplicando ley de ohm
i= P/V

Ip= 34Amp
Is = 72 Amp

espiras

Np= 120 X 0,5 = 60 espiras
Ns = 60 X 0,5 = 30 espiras
por favor estan bien mis calculos o si me falta algo ayudame
gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ponele un 30 % mas de espiras . . . 80 primario y 40 secundario


----------



## Jose f Correa

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ponele un 30 % mas de espiras . . . 80 primario y 40 secundario


gracias amigo
y el aumento supongo que es por la forma que tienen los nucleos ya decia yo queestos reducian la efectividad del trafo y quitarlas ufff es un trabajo largo y terminan dañando las laminas
y como ves mis calculos, estan bien utilizadas las formulas?
gracias por responder


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , pero un transformador de soldadora no se calcula exactamente igual que uno de fuente de alimentación , debe regular mal , o sea tener 60 Vca de salida pero soldando debe caer a 30 Vca


----------



## Jose f Correa

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estas trabajando completamente al boleo adivinando cosas
> En el foro hay varios temas de calculo de transformadores y uno muy bueno sabre maquinas de soldar.
> Te conviene leer bastante y acomodar las ideas antes de seguir jugando.






amigo como vas
no son juegos llevo ya mas de un mes en este proyecto, empece con trafosde microndas, bobina y rebobina, pero no dan los resultados que se esperan y minimo deben ser 4 para obtener algo casero y decente


por lo que he leido se que estos trafos de soldadoras son bastantes ineficientes y esa es precisamente la caracteristica que los hace utiles para el trabajo por demas estoy trabajando con las uñas practicamente ya que estouy sin empleo estable y  esta es una manera de lograr algunos ingresos 
al final opte porconfigurarlos asi para poder obtener una maquina funcional
ya tengo calculado los cambios para obtener algo de mas potencia


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jose f Correa dijo:


> no son juegos llevo ya mas de un mes en este proyecto, empece con trafosde microndas, bobina y rebobina, pero no dan los resultados que se esperan y minimo deben ser 4 para obtener algo casero y decente


Ese es el motivo por el cual te digo que debes tener calma mientras estudias lo que  sucede en un trafo


----------



## Jose f Correa

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , pero un transformador de soldadora no se calcula exactamente igual que uno de fuente de alimentación , debe regular mal , o sea tener 60 Vca de salida pero soldando debe caer a 30 Vca


ok en eso estoy de acuerdo 
una duda tengo, cuando lo este devanando, cada cuantas vueltas le saco una toma para tener un control sobre el amperaje?
uso la formula espiras por voltio para hacerlos cada cuanto?
te cuento que la que ya realice trabaja sin vibraciones, apenas se nota que esta encendida, la trabajo con un ciclo de 40% y hasta ahora funciona bien pero se me pega mucho el electrodo, pero cuando abre el arco suelda bien 
mañana voy a traer los nucleos para  ir preparandolos, y crear el paquete lo mas compacto posible


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ese es el motivo por el cual te digo que debes tener calma mientras estudias lo que  sucede en un trafo


totalmente de acuerdo
 gracias por el concejo


----------



## hell_fish

Rorschach dijo:


> Mira,aquel paisano que hace lo que tu dices,es posible, pero no te dice toda la verdad,pues cuida su negocio.- Con seguridad, el aprovecha los componentes,y hace un autotransformador,es la unica opcion para sacar la potencia que necesitas para un nucleo de escasos 30 o 35 cm2 de seccion.- Tomando 110vca y 41 amperes,+10% por perdidas=5000 watts,para esta potencia en un transformador necesitas minimo 80 cm2 de seccion.-
> La unica opcion que tienes es el autotransformador,en algun comentario tuyo dices que mete ruido y/o interferencias,no es asi ,el transformador o el autotransformador,por asi decirlo para entender,calcara lo que la linea tenga,con respecto a la aislacion,no hay problemas por que los valores a trabajar estan cercanos a la unidad,y desde el punto de vista economico ni que hablar,el autotransformador tiene un nucleo mucho mas chico para la misma potencia de salida,porque al tener una sola bobina,que hace de primario y secundario a la vez,y donde la tension especifica esta cercana a la unidad,se crea un secundario aparente,que es la diferencia entre la tension minima y maxima ,pues esta es la parte que trabaja y de ahi se calcula el nucleo.
> Aqui te paso el calculo.
> Tene en cuenta que los 110vca y 41 amperes que necesitas,esta bien,por que nunca va a estar todo encendido a la vez,y los picos de arranque se aguantan.-
> Tension de entrada minima: 90vca (Tmin)
> Tension de entrada maxima:110vca.(Tmax)
> Corriente de salida 41 amperes (I)
> Potencia de salida: Tmax x I :  4500 watts.-(Wsal)
> Potencia salida autotransformador: (Tmax -Tmin) /Tmax  x Wsal :801 watts
> Tension especifica: 0,03 x √Wsal: 0,85 (Ve)
> Seccion cuadrada del nucleo: 40 x Ve: 40 x 0,85: 34 cm2.(S)
> (N) numero de espiras bobina total (110vca) : Tmax/Ve: 110/0,85: 130
> (N1) numero de espira derivacion (90 vca): 106
> (N2) numero de espira derivacion (95 vca): 112
> (N3) numero de espira derivacion (100vca): 118
> (N4) numero de espira derivacion (105 vca).124
> Seccion del alambre esmaltado: tomemos una densidad (d) de 2Amp/mm2.
> Seccion: I /d : 41/2: 20,5 mm2.- equivale a un diametro +- 5mm.-
> Necesitas una llave de 50 amperes 5 posiciones.-
> Mas tarde, te digo como desarmar ese transformador.-
> Saludos
> Gustavo
> 
> 
> 
> Los resultados estan todos bien.-Pero
> Tension especifica(Ve): es y vale: 0.03 x √Waut: 0,85.-( coloque mal Wsal).-
> Saludos
> Gustavo
> 
> 
> 
> Waut : potencia salida autotransformador:801 watts.-


Buenos días tengo una duda, en este ejemplo se proponen varias derivaciones, el conmutador aplicaría la tensión de red de acuerdo al voltaje de cada derivación, es decir si la tensión cae a 95vac ese voltaje se aplicaría a la derivación marcada con 112 espiras? Se podría hacer de la siguiente forma: que el primario sea fijo y se hacen varias derivaciones con más voltaje de acuerdo a la caída de tensión, es decir si el voltaje en el primario cae 5vac se conmuta a una derivación que suba 5vac para así mantener la salida más o menos estable? Se entendió? Me hago bolas explicando.


----------



## Fogonazo

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenos días tengo una duda, en este ejemplo se proponen varias derivaciones, el conmutador aplicaría la tensión de red de acuerdo al voltaje de cada derivación, es decir si la tensión cae a 95vac ese voltaje se aplicaría a la derivación marcada con 112 espiras? Se podría hacer de la siguiente forma: que el primario sea fijo y se hacen varias derivaciones con más voltaje de acuerdo a la caída de tensión, es decir si el voltaje en el primario cae 5vac se conmuta a una derivación que suba 5vac para así mantener la salida más o menos estable? Se entendió? Me hago bolas explicando.


Si se podría hacer así, pero es conveniente conmutar donde aparece la *menor *circulación de corriente que en general es en el primario.


----------



## hell_fish

Buena tarde amigo fogonazo gracias por responder, lo que pretendo es aprender un poco del funcionamiento de un estabilizador tengo otra duda yo quería hacerlo de la forma que dije más arriba para hacer un devanado aislado de la red y sensar de allí la caída de voltaje en la red, me podrían decir una forma de sensar ese voltaje y así decidir que derivación tomar ?

Otra duda ¿y si la conmutación se hace durante el paso por 0 ?


----------



## Fogonazo

Justamente como comentas.
Un bobinado auxiliar ---> rectificas y filtras (Pero con un capacitor chico) ---> esa tensión la mandas a una serie de comparadores de ventana ---> cada comparador activa un relee o TRIAC que selecciona la salida correcta del transformador
El capacitor "Chico" determina la constante de tiempo de reacción del circuito.
Muy demasiado chico: demasiado rápido 
Muy grande: demasiado lento


----------



## hell_fish

Fogonazo dijo:


> Justamente como comentas.
> Un bobinado auxiliar ---> rectificas y filtras (Pero con un capacitor chico) ---> esa tensión la mandas a una serie de comparadores de ventana ---> cada comparador activa un relee o TRIAC que selecciona la salida correcta del transformador
> El capacitor "Chico" determina la constante de tiempo de reacción del circuito.
> Muy demasiado chico: demasiado rápido
> Muy grande: demasiado lento


Correcto correcto pero al bajar la tensión el primario conmuta a una tensión x manteniendo constante la salida del secundario, pero esto no mantiene constante también la salida aux? Haciendo que el conjunto oscile convirtiendo esto en la segunda chernobil? Soy algo lento podría explicarme esa parte


----------



## Fogonazo

hell_fish dijo:


> Correcto correcto pero al bajar la tensión el primario conmuta a una tensión x manteniendo constante la salida del secundario, pero esto no mantiene constante también la salida aux? Haciendo que el conjunto oscile convirtiendo esto en la segunda chernobil? Soy algo lento podría explicarme esa parte


Si estás censando sobre el primario y ajustando el secundario Chernobyl seguirá operando correctamente porque no hay re-alimentación


----------



## hell_fish

Solo para confirmar iría el circuito más o menos asi? Y censaria sobre un debanado aux? Pero como dices más arriba la conmutación se haría sobre el secundario es decir pasaría más corriente sobre mi triac?  
Muchas gracias se aprende mucho con uds


----------



## Fogonazo

hell_fish dijo:


> Solo para confirmar iría el circuito más o menos asi? Y censaria sobre un debanado aux? Pero como dices más arriba la conmutación se haría sobre el secundario es decir pasaría más corriente sobre mi triac?
> Muchas gracias se aprende mucho con uds


Algo así


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas tardes, tengo una duda en la imagen abajo encuentro diferencias entre las constantes para por ejemplo calcular la sección del nucleo, en la pág 16 de este foro reza que la constante es 0.03 pero en la imagen abajo dice 0.903 y en otras 1 cuál constante debo tomar y alguien sabe de algún documento para calcular autotransformadores. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

A leer , depende de las pérdidas deseadas en cobre y en hierro , si será uso permanente o no.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ver esto: Calculo, diseño y construcción de transformadores


----------



## mcrven

A todos los interesados en la costrucción de transformadores, aquí les dejo el enlace a un programa muy pequeño que pueden utilizar para calcular todos los parámetros físicos inherentes a su costrucción.
Es de utilización muy sencilla mediante una interfaz gráfica  muy intuitiva.

Link a transformer.exe

El nombre del programa es transformer01.exe y su autor es Silvio Kalic.

No les coloco el archivo en directo pues no está pemitido en nuestro foro.


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas noches, he probado algunos auto transformadores con buenos resultados, solo a modo de prueba, ahora bien tengo uno con varias derivaciones dado que mi tensión de red cae hasta los 70vac, tengo una duda la mayor corriente sobre el bobinado común se da cuando la tensión es mínima sobre la derivación correspondiente es decir cuando mi tensión cae a 70vac, conecto la derivación de 70vac, en ese momento circula la mayor corriente sobre la bobina común ¿cierto?.

Sobre las bobinas serie dado que el auto transformador eleva un poco la tensión para intentar mantenerla dentro de un rango aceptable ¿que voltaje tomo para hacer los cálculos?. Explico tengo varias derivaciones sumando 10v desde los 70vac de la bobina común ahora sumando todos los voltajes de las derivaciones de 10 en 10 hasta llegar a 120vac si mi tensión de red es 70vac y esta tensión va conectada a la primer derivación (70vac) tendré al final de las bobinas serie 120v osea para calcular la corriente que circula por este devanado tomo 120vac o tomo solo el voltaje que suma el bobinado serie (50vac) 
En el caso de tomar solo los 50vac esto implica que si estoy en la última derivación antes de los 120vac (110vac) para los calculos de la corriente en el devanado serie, tomaría para calcular solo 10v, si tengo un autotrabsformador de 4kw por ejemplo, la corriente seria tremenda sobre ese devanado de 10v no? 

No sé si me explique bien de antemano gracias en la foto adjunto un autotrasformador  que hice de 1kw gracias a las imágenes de un libro que muy amablemente postearon en este hilo.


----------



## Scooter

En principio lo que limita la potencia del transformador o del autotransformador, que es lo mismo, es la sección del nucleo y su composición.

No debes ver un autotransformador como unas bobinas en serie, que lo es ele´ctricamente, pero no magnéticamente.

La corriente del "primario" y del "secundario" de autotransformador van en sentido contrario y se restan, de ahí el ahorro de sección de hilo. Si fueran en el mismo sentido no se ahorraría nada.


----------



## hell_fish

Buen día amigo, que rápido eres gracias por responder tan pronto. Le llamo bobina común y bobina serie por que así se les llama en algunos libros. El de la foto es el primer estabilizador automático de voltaje que hago en mi vida esta basado es un pic12f675consta de 5 derivaciones:
1-120vac
2-110vac
3-100vac
4-90vac
5-80vac
Una duda puntual es al ir conmutando bobinas desde la de 80vac hacia la de 120vac la corriente en el bobinado secundario iría aumentando mientras la del bobinado primario iría disminuyendo osea que la última derivación tendría una corriente importante si fuese el autotrasformador de por ejemplo 1kw la corriente en la última derivación seria I=Pa/10v? 
La sección del alambre debería ir aumentando a medida que aplicamos el voltaje adecuado de una derivación a otra?


----------



## hell_fish

Buenos días.

En el estabilizador que hice (ver fotos de unos cuantos mensajes atrás) se conmuta sobre la bobina común, es decir en el voltaje de entrada. Se comento en este post que la corriente en el primario es menor que en el secundario cosa que es cierta pues la potencia aparente en la bobina común es igual a la potencia aparente en la bobina serie, PERO la corriente de salida es igual a la corriente en la bobina serie mientras que la corriente de entrada es igual a la suma de la corriente en la bobina serie más la corriente en la bobina común esto implica que es mejor conmutar las derivaciones en la salida pues la corriente seria menor.
¿Esta apreciación es correcta?
Observando el autotransformador se aprecia que hay un bobinado enserie con la carga, ante los cambios bruscos de corriente ¿se comporta como una reactancia inductiva?

Gracias y bendiciones.


----------



## vrainom

> Observando el autotransformador se aprecia que hay un bobinado enserie con la carga, ante los cambios bruscos de corriente ¿se comporta como una reactancia inductiva?



No porque el secundario no es una bobina independiente sino que tiene acople magnético con el primario y la inductancia del devanado no influye en la corriente que entrega a la salida.

Toma cómo analogía un motor eléctrico en dónde el devanado sería el primario y el rotor el secundario: si se comportara como una inductancia aumentaría gradualmente su consumo de corriente, pero el acople magnético con el rotor que se encuentra en reposo hace que consuma un pico de corriente inicial hasta que alcanza cierta velocidad inercial.


----------



## hell_fish

vrainom dijo:


> No porque el secundario no es una bobina independiente sino que tiene acople magnético con el primario y la inductancia del devanado no influye en la corriente que entrega a la salida.
> 
> Toma cómo analogía un motor eléctrico en dónde el devanado sería el primario y el rotor el secundario: si se comportara como una inductancia aumentaría gradualmente su consumo de corriente, pero el acople magnético con el rotor que se encuentra en reposo hace que consuma un pico de corriente inicial hasta que alcanza cierta velocidad inercial.


Buenos días, como están.

Tienes razón entonces podré tomar el trafo como una fuente de corriente ideal para calcular los conmutadores?

Fogonazo dijo que en algunos casos sería más fácil conmutar en el el primario cosa que es falsa según el libro "maquinas electricas" pues la corriente de salida ciertamente es menos que la corriente de entrada, y hay un post en el esquema que publique post atrás.


Siendo más fácil conmutar sobre la corriente de salida tengo una duda.

Si uso una referencia en el primario como determinó el voltaje que debería tener cada derivación? Pues el voltaje va a variar en el voltaje de entrada

Espero no se Hunda en el olvido este post tan importante en información.


----------



## vrainom

hell_fish dijo:


> podré tomar el trafo como una fuente de corriente ideal para calcular los conmutadores?



Mientras el diseño del transformador sea capaz de suministrar la suficiente corriente a la carga es una buena aproximación.



> Fogonazo dijo que en algunos casos sería más fácil conmutar en el el primario cosa que es falsa según el libro "maquinas electricas" pues la corriente de salida ciertamente es menos que la corriente de entrada.



Seguramente Fogo se refería a los transformadores de bajada en donde el primario sí consume menos que el secundario, en un transformador de subida es lo contrario.



> Si uso una referencia en el primario como determinó el voltaje que debería tener cada derivación? Pues el voltaje va a variar en el voltaje de entrada



Buena pregunta porque si baja el voltaje de entrada la relación volt por vuelta cambia también, entonces cada secundario debe ajustar su número de vueltas. Imaginando que el primario tuviera por ejemplo 100 vueltas: si el voltaje de entrada baja a 100v tendrías en el primario una relación de 1 volt por vuelta y la primera derivación del secundario necesita 20 vueltas para entregar 20v extra. Si baja el voltaje de entrada a 90v tendrías una relación de .9 volts por vuelta y el secundario necesitaría 34
vueltas (las 20 vueltas de la primera derivación + 14 vueltas de esta segunda derivación) para entregar 30v etc...


----------



## hell_fish

Gracias a este post realicé varios transformadores y autotrasnformadores con un rotundo éxito ahora quiero conmutar las derivaciones y lo hago con un bta100-800b y todo está buen y correcto pero hago la conmutación con el primario fijo y me he dado cuenta que los cálculos de cada derivación es diferente  podrían orientarme con un documento o fórmulas para recalcular las nuevas tensiones y potencia si vario la relación v/espira?


----------



## Rorschach

vrainom dijo:


> Buena pregunta porque si baja el voltaje de entrada la relación volt por vuelta cambia también, entonces cada secundario debe ajustar su número de vueltas. Imaginando que el primario tuviera por ejemplo 100 vueltas: si el voltaje de entrada baja a 100v tendrías en el primario una relación de 1 volt por vuelta y la primera derivación del secundario necesita 20 vueltas para entregar 20v extra. Si baja el voltaje de entrada a 90v tendrías una relación de .9 volts por vuelta y el secundario necesitaría 34
> vueltas (las 20 vueltas de la primera derivación + 14 vueltas de esta segunda derivación) para entregar 30v etc...


Sencillo !!! , parte de las igualdades* N1/N2 = E1/E2 = "k"*, donde *"k"* es la conocida *"relación de transformación" *.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## hell_fish

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , pero un transformador de soldadora no se calcula exactamente igual que uno de fuente de alimentación , debe regular mal , o sea tener 60 Vca de salida pero soldando debe caer a 30 Vca


Buenas noches, espero estén bien.
Tengo un trafo de soldador e intento hacer un autotransformador pero este queda con un consumo elevado u se calienta  uso los cálculos que ya se han posteado pero parece que con este núcleo no funcionan bien. ¿Que podría estar pasando?


----------



## Rorschach

Es difícil saber lo que has hecho, debes publicar que transformador de soldadura has utilizado para realizar el autotransformador, que potencia, sección del núcleo, tipo de núcleo, que tensión, o tensiones deseas obtener del autotransformador, y si ya lo bobinaste,  dinos la cantidad de espiras, y el diámetro del alambre usado, etc., también publica fotos nítidas del transformador, y/o autotransformador.
P.D.: temperatura alta, y/o elevada corriente en vacío, pueden ser ocasionados por diversos factores, poca cantidad de espiras del bobinado, o núcleo de mala calidad, ambas cosas, alta inducción de trabajo elegida respecto de la calidad  de la laminación, etc., etc.-


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas noches, que pena pase por alto mas datos.

El núcleo es de un soldador pequeño es un EE la potencia que quiero alcanzar es 2kW, la sección es de 28cm2, el bobinado comun tiene 160 espiras y las derivaciones del bobinado serie están separadas 10vac, el voltaje de entrada es 110vac y los de salida van de a 10vac hasta llegar a 150vac

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 29, 2021

PDT: se calienta justo en la unión de las EE, al cabo de un rato el calor allí es insoportable y se transfiere supongo a todo el núcleo


----------



## Rorschach

Bueno, ahora me voy a dormir, pero mañana hago algunos cálculos, y te respondo.

P.D. : Haz un gráfico del autotrafo completo.
Dime como, y de donde sacaste la sección cuadrada del núcleo, y las  medidas, lado por lado de la rama central.
Buenas Noches !!!


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## hell_fish

buenas noches.

precisamente de allí, de la rama central del trafo, el área del rectángulo que se forma en la rama central, largo 4.4cm y ancho 6.4cm.

En la imagen lo que esta marcado con rojo es el área de la sección en la rama central de mi trafo. 

Por cierto en las laminas del trafo hay unos relieves que encajan a modo de puzzle entre ellas cosa que no había visto hasta ahora (adjunto fotos).


----------



## sebsjata

Lo mas seguro que el problema lo tengas en esa unión, no es muy buena y hay perdidas por vibración y también tiene que haber gap, otra cosa en mis cálculos me da que el devanado común debe de tener 183 espiras y el devanado serie 67, en total 250 vueltas, esto calculando con 8000 gauss a 60Hz


----------



## Rorschach

Hola hell_fish, cuando te pedí el gráfico del autotransformador, me refería al gráfico del diagrama :

Algo así :
​Donde enumeres todos los datos, espiras totales, a partir de que número de espira empiezas con las derivaciones de 10 Vca, y donde aplicas los 110 Vca.

Y debes decir si el uso es para tratar de mantener +- constante 110 Vca, o para usar tensiones mayores a 110 Vca ( 120-130 140-150 Vca).

Respecto del núcleo se nota que la rama central de las E, son más cortas que la ramas laterales, esto en un trafo E I genera un entrehierro (airgap) importante, y se utiliza para ciertas aplicaciones, en este caso, como este tipo de núcleo son 2 E enfrentadas, entonces el entrehierro es el doble, esto se utiliza en algunos transformadores para soldadura por arco (como en tu caso) para limitar la corriente en el inicio del arco, y otras cuestiones también, que son largas de explicar, y que escapan al tema, pero no es para nada bueno con la aplicación que ahora le das al núcleo, ahí tienes fundamentalmente el problema de excesiva temperatura.
Sumale también, y ten en cuenta, que en muchas soldadoras por arco, los núcleos de los transformadores están hechos con laminaciones de muy, muy, muy baja calidad, al punto que en vacío, y luego de un corto tiempo, puedes asar un churrasco (chuleta) sobre el núcleo sin ningún inconveniente.

Cuando pases todos los datos, verifico con los míos, y sacamos conclusiones.

Hasta luego
Rorschach 

​


----------



## hell_fish

Buenos dias.


sebsjata dijo:


> Lo mas seguro que el problema lo tengas en esa unión, no es muy buena y hay perdidas por vibración y también tiene que haber gap, otra cosa en mis cálculos me da que el devanado común debe de tener 183 espiras y el devanado serie 67, en total 250 vueltas, esto calculando con 8000 gauss a 60Hz



¿Por que elegiste 8000G? 



Rorschach dijo:


> Hola hell_fish, cuando te pedí el gráfico del autotransformador, me refería al gráfico del diagrama :
> 
> Algo así :
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261349​Donde enumeres todos los datos, espiras totales, a partir de que número de espira empiezas con las derivaciones de 10 Vca, y donde aplicas los 110 Vca.
> 
> Y debes decir si el uso es para tratar de mantener +- constante 110 Vca, o para usar tensiones mayores a 110 Vca ( 120-130 140-150 Vca).
> 
> Respecto del núcleo se nota que la rama central de las E, son más cortas que la ramas laterales, esto en un trafo E I genera un entrehierro (airgap) importante, y se utiliza para ciertas aplicaciones, en este caso, como este tipo de núcleo son 2 E enfrentadas, entonces el entrehierro es el doble, esto se utiliza en algunos transformadores para soldadura por arco (como en tu caso) para limitar la corriente en el inicio del arco, y otras cuestiones también, que son largas de explicar, y que escapan al tema, pero no es para nada bueno con la aplicación que ahora le das al núcleo, ahí tienes fundamentalmente el problema de excesiva temperatura.
> Sumale también, y ten en cuenta, que en muchas soldadoras por arco, los núcleos de los transformadores están hechos con laminaciones de muy, muy, muy baja calidad, al punto que en vacío, y luego de un corto tiempo, puedes asar un churrasco (chuleta) sobre el núcleo sin ningún inconveniente.
> 
> Cuando pases todos los datos, verifico con los míos, y sacamos conclusiones.
> 
> Hasta luego
> Rorschach
> 
> ​


Como estas hermano, es para elevar y tratar de mantener la tensión en 120VAC (el voltaje máximo de mi red acá es de 110vac y el mínimo 70vac)  usando la bobina común fija  y conmutar sobre la bobina serie, así usar conmutadores de menor corriente que si lo hiciera sobre la bobina común. Adjunto el esquema del trafo, el numero a la izquierda de cada bobina, es el numero de espiras ajustadas según la nueva relación de transformación a medida que el voltaje baje, el numero a la derecha es el voltaje que quiero sumar a la tensión de red.

En el núcleo,en la parte central hay un relieve cuadrado que NO permite que toda el área se ajuste bien, dejando parte de esta área central sin unirse totalmente con su otra mitad a modo de gap, seria interesante poder usar estos núcleos pues los encuentras muy económicos en la chatarrera, pero al parecer, hay que ajustar los cálculos.

gracias y saludos para todos.


----------



## Rorschach

hell_fish dijo:


> Adjunto el esquema del trafo, el numero a la izquierda de cada bobina, es el numero de espiras ajustadas según la nueva relación de transformación a medida que el voltaje baje, el numero a la derecha es el voltaje que quiero sumar a la tensión de red.


¿Y el adjunto del esquema del trafo?, ¿donde está?


----------



## hell_fish

Perdón pensé que lo había adjuntado, en la parte derecha esta el voltaje de entrada y el voltaje que quiero sumar a ese nivel de voltaje de entrada.


----------



## Rorschach

No se porque llamas devanado común, y devanado serie, quizás otra forma de estudio, de hecho, si una bobina tiene 2000 espiras por ejemplo, cada una de ellas están conectadas en serie, entonces tienes 2000 bobinas de 1 espira conectadas en serie, distinta manera de ver lo mismo.-
Yo he estudiado el autotransformador  como una sola bobina.
Yo lo veo así :
​*Este esquema es exactamente lo que pretendes, solo que con todas las tensiones a la mitad.-*

Respecto de la cantidad de espiras me parece que está muy pasado de vueltas, yo cuento un total de 240 espiras.
Hago mis cálculos, y respondo nuevamente.


----------



## hell_fish

Gracias hermano por tu atención de verdad que es mucha ayuda.

Le llamo así, por que así le llamas en algunos libros ( MAQUINAS ELÉCTRICAS-STEPHEN J. CHAPMAN). En tu esquema conmutas sobre la bobina común ("primario") por lo que en el conmutador pasa una corriente igual a la suma de la corriente que atraviesa la bobina común mas la corriente que atraviesa la bobina serie (secundario), mientras que si dejas la bobina común fija y conmutas sobre las derivaciones de la bobina serie la corriente de salida sera solo la corriente que atraviesa la bobina serie en el caso de un autotransfomador elevador, por otro lado yo utilizo un devanado aux para medir el voltaje si uso el esquema que posteas esto seria imposible tendría que usar un trafo aparte.

cabe anotar que los voltajes están bien salvo el sobre consumo y la sobretemperatura, seria genial usar estos núcleos que con la llegada de los soldadores inverter los botan a la chatarra.


----------



## Rorschach

hell_fish dijo:


> Gracias hermano por tu atención de verdad que es mucha ayuda.
> 
> Le llamo así, por que así le llamas en algunos libros ( MAQUINAS ELÉCTRICAS-STEPHEN J. CHAPMAN). En tu esquema conmutas sobre la bobina común ("primario") por lo que en el conmutador pasa una corriente igual a la suma de la corriente que atraviesa la bobina común mas la corriente que atraviesa la bobina serie (secundario), mientras que si dejas la bobina común fija y conmutas sobre las derivaciones de la bobina serie la corriente de salida sera solo la corriente que atraviesa la bobina serie en el caso de un autotransfomador elevador, por otro lado yo utilizo un devanado aux para medir el voltaje si uso el esquema que posteas esto seria imposible tendría que usar un trafo aparte.
> 
> cabe anotar que los voltajes están bien salvo el sobre consumo y la sobretemperatura, seria genial usar estos núcleos que con la llegada de los soldadores inverter los botan a la chatarra.


No hay ningún primario en mi esquema, es una sola bobina, es por eso que se llama autotransformador.
En mi esquema, que no es mi esquema, pues pertenece a un libro que trata exclusivamente de transformadores, y que por supuesto incluye a los autotransformadores.-

En el tipo de esquema que presento, para un núcleo de 28 cm2, y 1600 VA,  se necesitan 152 espiras entre el principio y final de la única bobina, con derivaciones, en la espira 138 para cuando la tensión de línea de 110 Vca cae a +- 100 Vca, en la espira 125 cuando cae a +- 90 Vca, en la espira 111 cuando cae a +- 80 Vca, y en la espira 97 cuando cae a +- 70 Vca.-

Tendrás que solucionar el tema del excesivo entrehierro que hay en la rama central.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## hell_fish

¿Hola en tu método la corriente que circula por todas los bobinados es la misma?

ver fotos adjuntas para el sentido de las corrientes. ¿Son correctas no ?

yo estoy usando los cálculos simplificados que muy amablemente el amigo @Dr. Zoidberg subio varios post atrás y ha funcionado perfecto hasta este núcleo pero finalmente creo que tendré que desecharlo.


----------



## sebsjata

hell_fish dijo:


> ¿Por que elegiste 8000G?


primero: el núcleo es viejo y no se sabe las características de dicho núcleo, segundo: al utilizarlo como autotransformador asumo que estará encendido las 24 horas, así que para evitar que caliente mejor usarlo con un campo magnético bajo.


----------



## Rorschach

hell_fish dijo:


> ¿Hola en tu método la corriente que circula por todas los bobinados es la misma?



No, en el tramo bajo carga, circulara una corriente que es la diferencia entre las dos.-


* REDUCTOR




ELEVADOR
*

​


hell_fish dijo:


> ver fotos adjuntas para el sentido de las corrientes. ¿Son correctas?



Sí, son correctas.-



Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## J2C

Rorschach dijo:


> .........
> 
> En el tipo de esquema que presento, para un núcleo de 28 cm2, y 1600 VA,  se necesitan 152 espiras entre el principio y final de la única bobina, con derivaciones, en la espira 138 para cuando la tensión de línea de 110 Vca cae a +- 100 Vca, en la espira 125 cuando cae a +- 90 Vca, en la espira 111 cuando cae a +- 80 Vca, y en la espira 97 cuando cae a +- 70 Vca.-
> 
> Tendrás que solucionar el tema del excesivo entrehierro que hay en la rama central.
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach


Rorschach disculpe, pero su tipo de esquema me confunde por que me da menos espiras para que cuando la tensión de linea cae de 110 a 100 VCA, o esta realizando la conmutación sobre la linea de entrada de 110 VCA?

Entiendo que el tipo que busca Hell_fish es Autotransformador "elevador" pero su forma de presentar las derivaciones me confunden, sería Ud. tan amable de aclararmelo?

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## hell_fish

Buena tarde si el señor @Rorschach conmuta sobre la bobina común lo que hace que gaste un poco menos en espiras, pero la corriente en el conmutador aumenta, ademas de que si se va a estabilizar automáticamente hay que agregar una fuente adicional e independiente del autotrafo principal


----------



## Rorschach

J2C dijo:


> Rorschach disculpe, pero su tipo de esquema me confunde por que me da menos espiras para que cuando la tensión de linea cae de 110 a 100 VCA, o esta realizando la conmutación sobre la linea de entrada de 110 VCA?
> 
> Entiendo que el tipo que busca Hell_fish es Autotransformador "elevador" pero su forma de presentar las derivaciones me confunden, sería Ud. tan amable de aclararmelo?
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


*Dije *: En el tipo de esquema que presento, para un núcleo de 28 cm2, y 1600 VA, se necesitan* 152 espiras entre el principio y final de la única* *bobina*, con derivaciones,* en la espira 138 para cuando la tensión de línea de 110 Vca cae a +- 100 Vca,* en la espira 125 cuando cae a +- 90 Vca, en la espira 111 cuando cae a +- 80 Vca, y en la espira 97 cuando cae a +- 70 Vca.-

Hola JuanKa, es sencillo, no sé donde leíste eso, da menos espiras, cuando la tensión de linea cae de 110 a 100 Vca la derivación es en la espira 138, sobre un total de 152 espiras.-

Aquí muestro nuevamente este gráfico, para aclarártelo como pides :

​En los autotrafos la relación de transformación es la misma que para los transformadores.
Es decir :  k :  relación de transformación=  E1 / E2 = N1 / N2
Entonces supongamos que la bobina del autotrafo del gráfico tiene 220 espiras, y que la tensión de linea es de 220 Vca, implica que a cada voltio le corresponde 1 espira, o sea 1 espira por voltio, por ejemplo si la tensión de linea baja a 200 Vca, entonces para tener de nuevo 220 Vca en la salida debes bajar a la derivación que tiene 20 espiras menos, o sea en la espira 200, y así sucesivamente si la tensión de linea sigue bajando, conforme a las derivaciones que tenga.
Y si lo haces con el cálculo:  E1 / E2  =  N1 / N2 = 220Vca / 200Vca = 200 espiras / x espiras = espira 200. es lo mismo.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## hell_fish

Rorschach dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 261380​



Buenas tardes, espero estén bien.

tengo un par de dudas: En el autotrafo anterior (de la imagen de @Rorschach) puedo cargar 2 derivaciones ? 

Me encontre un nucleo el cual adjunto en la imagen, ya fabrique un autotrafo de 6kw y me sobro un poco de nucleo.
Me preguntaba si puedo dividir este por la mitad y hacer un núcleo de anillo en cuyo caso el área del núcleo seria el área de uno de los lados ?

saludos y bendiciones.


----------



## Rorschach

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenas tardes, espero estén bien.
> 
> tengo un par de dudas: En el autotrafo anterior (de la imagen de @Rorschach) puedo cargar 2 derivaciones ?
> 
> Me encontre un nucleo el cual adjunto en la imagen, ya fabrique un autotrafo de 6kw y me sobro un poco de nucleo.
> Me preguntaba si puedo dividir este por la mitad y hacer un núcleo de anillo en cuyo caso el área del núcleo seria el área de uno de los lados ?
> 
> saludos y bendiciones.


Hola hell-fish,  ¿a que te refieres a cargar 2 derivaciones en el esquema que presenté?, es mejor que hagas un esquema de lo que pretendes realizar, y lo presentes, de esta manera sabremos bien que estamos tratando.
Por otro lado, ¿ cuál es tu necesidad de cortar un núcleo EI, por la mitad, para que quede un núcleo en anillo ?
¿ Que medidas exactas tiene la rama central de la E y las 2 laterales ?, pregunto esto, porque en la foto no se distingue bien, en los núcleos EI monofásicos, la rama central mide el doble que las laterales, esto en general, y standard, hay casos especiales en que las ramas laterales miden menos de la mitad dela rama central, ese es el motivo de la pregunta.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## hell_fish

Rorschach dijo:


> Hola hell-fish,  ¿a que te refieres a cargar 2 derivaciones en el esquema que presenté?, es mejor que hagas un esquema de lo que pretendes realizar, y lo presentes, de esta manera sabremos bien que estamos tratando.
> Por otro lado, ¿ cuál es tu necesidad de cortar un núcleo EI, por la mitad, para que quede un núcleo en anillo ?
> ¿ Que medidas exactas tiene la rama central de la E y las 2 laterales ?, pregunto esto, porque en la foto no se distingue bien, en los núcleos EI monofásicos, la rama central mide el doble que las laterales, esto en general, y standard, hay casos especiales en que las ramas laterales miden menos de la mitad dela rama central, ese es el motivo de la pregunta.
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach


Gracias por responder.

Las medidas del núcleo son la parte central 6.4CM y las dos laterales son 4.4CM.
la idea es probar ese tipo de trafo jamas he realizado uno, ademas de que daría un poco mas de área si se toma la parte lateral, claro que la parte cortada (central) quedaría un poco menor, me pregunto si se puede bobinar el trafo solo en esa rama ( la lateral).

El esquema que adjunto es sobre la primera consulta, sobre si se puede cargar dos derivaciones es decir usar dos voltajes al mismo tiempo para cargas distintas.


----------



## Rorschach

hell_fish dijo:


> Gracias por responder.
> 
> Las medidas del núcleo son la parte central 6.4CM y las dos laterales son 4.4CM.
> la idea es probar ese tipo de trafo jamas he realizado uno, ademas de que daría un poco mas de área si se toma la parte lateral, claro que la parte cortada (central) quedaría un poco menor, me pregunto si se puede bobinar el trafo solo en esa rama ( la lateral).
> 
> El esquema que adjunto es sobre la primera consulta, sobre si se puede cargar dos derivaciones es decir usar dos voltajes al mismo tiempo para cargas distintas.


Esa laminación no es standard, para que el núcleo en anillo funcione bien, sus 2 columnas, o sea, sus 2 únicas ramas laterales deben ser iguales,  caso contrario, debes tomar como área del núcleo (sección cuadrada) la rama lateral menor.

Al esquema que presentas debieras indicarle tensión de entrada, tensiones de salida, y cantidad de espiras de L1, L2. y L3.


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas noches.

Estoy confundido. leyendo encontré que el área del núcleo de los tranfos tipo anillo es el doble del área de uno de sus "brazos" laterales, es eso correcto?

Amigo @Rorschach imagina que haces un trafo justo como el de la imagen que subiste, bien, ahora el voltaje de entrada es de 200Vac y entra por la derivación marcada como 200, entonces la pregunta es puedo poner una carga en la derivación marcada como 220 y otra en la marcada como 140 al mismo tiempo con el voltaje de entrada fijo y estable?


----------



## Rorschach

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Estoy confundido. leyendo encontré que el área del núcleo de los tranfos tipo anillo es el doble del área de uno de sus "brazos" laterales, es eso correcto?


No sé donde habrás leído eso, pero no es así.
las imágenes que muestras son de un núcleo tipo acorazado EI, y el de un tipo Doble C, ambos se miden de la misma manera, para sacar el área, superficie, sección, se multiplica el valor del ancho de su rama central por la altura, o largo de su apilado, o sea, lado x lado.-
El tipo acorazado EI, o el tipo Doble C sus secciones se obtienen del mismo modo ya explicado.
El tipo anillo UI, y el tipo C, sus secciones se obtienen con el valor del ancho de "una sola rama", multiplicado por el la altura, o largo de su apilado, o sea lado por lado.-





*NÚCLEO TIPO ACORAZADO EI*






*NÚCLEO TIPO DOBLE C*


*NÚCLEO DOBLE C*





*NÚCLEO TIPO EN ANILLO*






*NÚCLEO TIPO C*


*NÚCLEO TIPO C*
​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach

hell_fish dijo:


> Amigo @Rorschach imagina que haces un trafo justo como el de la imagen que subiste, bien, ahora el voltaje de entrada es de 200Vac y entra por la derivación marcada como 200, entonces la pregunta es puedo poner una carga en la derivación marcada como 220 y otra en la marcada como 140 al mismo tiempo con el voltaje de entrada fijo y estable?


Pienso que no debiera haber ningún inconveniente,  hay que cerciorarse que con las 2 cargas no se debe de superar la potencia conque ha sido calculado el autotransformador.

Imagina que en el caso que ahora planteas, debes calcular el autotrafo para una entrada de linea de 200 Vca, y derivaciones para 140, y 220 Vca.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach

*Núcleos tipo anillo UI, como medir su sección correctamente*

Respecto de de como medir los núcleos de los transformadores tipo anillo UI, y cuya consulta efectuó Hell_fish en el mensaje # 484 :


hell_fish dijo:


> Estoy confundido. leyendo encontré que el área del núcleo de los tranfos tipo anillo es el doble del área de uno de sus "brazos" laterales, es eso correcto?


donde luego se le respondió en el mensaje  #485 :  ver : aquí

De todos modos, y por eso es el motivo de este mensaje, si se quiere comprender mejor de como medirlos, pueden ver lo publicado respecto de esto en  : *Acerca de la sección de los núcleos EI y UI*


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## hell_fish

Rorschach dijo:


> *Núcleos tipo anillo UI, como medir su sección correctamente*
> 
> Respecto de de como medir los núcleos de los transformadores tipo anillo UI, y cuya consulta efectuó Hell_fish en el mensaje # 484 :
> 
> donde luego se le respondió en el mensaje  #485 :  ver : aquí
> 
> De todos modos, y por eso es el motivo de este mensaje, si se quiere comprender mejor de como medirlos, pueden ver lo publicado respecto de esto en  : *Acerca de la sección de los núcleos EI y UI*
> 
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach


Excelente, es un muy buen aporte al grupo.
Pasaba por aquí y se me enredó en los dedos una duda.
Dado que un núcleo para transformador trifásico tienen las mismas medidas en sus "piernas" la sección cuadrada (S) sería igual al de una sola de estás? 

Alguien tiene un esquema de conexión de un autotransformador trifásico. He visto que en lugar de hacer un trafo trifásico hacen 3 monofásicos tomando neutro, alguna ventaja o desventaja al hacer esto? 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Rorschach

hell_fish dijo:


> Pasaba por aquí y se me enredó en los dedos una duda


Fijate que no se te enrede en las piernas, pues te vas dar un flor de golpe !!! 
(un chiste   )



hell_fish dijo:


> Dado que un núcleo para transformador trifásico tienen las mismas medidas en sus "piernas" la sección cuadrada (S) sería igual al de una sola de estás?


Sí, exacto.
Tal cual dije antes, la sección cuadrada S, es una sola, y es tanto para monofásicos, como para trifásicos.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Fogonazo

hell_fish dijo:


> Dado que un núcleo para transformador trifásico *tienen las mismas medidas en sus "piernas"* la sección cuadrada (S) sería igual al de una sola de estás?


¿ No estarán hablando (escribiendo) sobre el famoso *"Brasero" *quién supo asolar las pampas ?



​​


----------



## hell_fish

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ No estarán hablando (escribiendo) sobre el famoso *"Brasero" *quién supo asolar las pampas ?
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265170
> ​​


buenas noches.

Lo siento no entiendo tu chiste tal vez por la vejez.

Amigos tengo una consulta.
Resulta que tengo que hacer un trafo bifasico 110-0-110 una forma de hacerlo seria hacer dos trafos idénticos unidos en el neutro y los otros extremos a cada una de las fases, hasta ahí todo va perfecto ahora bien no tengo para hacer dos trafos distintos en cambio tengo un nucleo UI.

La duda que tengo es si el calculo lo hago para un trafo y luego apilo el doble de la sección del núcleo para tener la sección de dos trafos  o calculo el núcleo con la potencia total y hago los dos bobinados en cada una de las piernas, brazos, extremos. 

Aprecio mucho la información que he obtenido de este foro, luego de la pandemia invito a todos a un asado en mi casa con el brasero del señor @Fogonazo.   

saludos a todos espero se encuentren bien, fuerza pronto todo pasara.
Pdt: de este estilo, mas precisamente un autotransformador elevador bifasico. 

gracias hasta pronto.


----------



## Fogonazo

hell_fish dijo:


> buenas noches.
> 
> Lo siento no entiendo tu chiste tal vez por la vejez.


Es un comentario rioplatense sobre el miembro viril, que por su tamaño, formaría junto a las piernas del hombre las características 3 patas del brasero


----------



## hell_fish

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es un comentario rioplatense sobre el miembro viril, que por su tamaño, formaría junto a las piernas del hombre las características 3 patas del brasero


Entiendo, interesante el tema. 
Retomando el tema de este post sobre transformadores. 
Se hace el cálculo para un autotrafo con la mitad de potencia y luego se apila el doble la lámina del núcleo o se calcula la potencia total. 
Ejemplo: quiero hacer un autotrafo bifásico con entrada 110-0-110 de 6kw haciendo dos autotrafos de 3kw independientes de podría pero cuento con núcleo UI, para hacer los bobinados se calcula un trafo de 6kw o se calcula uno de 3kw y se apila el doble de lámina. 

Pudiera ser obvio para la persona que sepa pero en mi caso agradecería un minuto de su tiempo explicándome esa parte. 

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hell_fish dijo:


> Pudiera ser obvio para la persona que sepa pero en mi caso agradecería un minuto de su tiempo explicándome esa parte.


Te sugiero que busques en la web el libro "Transformadores" de Francisco L. Singer.
Ahi tenés toda la informacion y explicaciones que necesitás.
Tu pregunta tiene una respuesta demasiado extensa y requiere explicar varios fundamentos que la pueden extender aún mas.

PD: no estoy fomentando la piratería. El libro recomendado actualmente es inconseguible desde los años 80's y es un libro muy bueno, sin muchas complicaciones y fácil de entender. Yo tengo el libro en papel y algunas partes las he compartido en el foro, pero ahí no están las bases electrotécnicas que respaldan el metodo de diseño.


----------



## mcrven

les recuerdo este soft transformer01.exe. Lo pueden descargar desde:

http://sklaic.info/download.php?id=trcal01

Es completamente gratuito.

En el post # 79 lo menciona. Aquí una imagen: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





En el post #78 lo mencionó El Rey Julien. De mi parte lo he propuesto varias veces.

En posts anteriores, el Dr. Zoidberg dejó el archivo del libro que vuelve a indicar ahora.

Ese pequeño programa de cálculo da respuesta inmediata a muchas interrogantes relacionadas.

Saludos...


----------



## hell_fish

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Te sugiero que busques en la web el libro "Transformadores" de Francisco L. Singer.
> Ahi tenés toda la informacion y explicaciones que necesitás.
> Tu pregunta tiene una respuesta demasiado extensa y requiere explicar varios fundamentos que la pueden extender aún mas.
> 
> PD: no estoy fomentando la piratería. El libro recomendado actualmente es inconseguible desde los años 80's y es un libro muy bueno, sin muchas complicaciones y fácil de entender. Yo tengo el libro en papel y algunas partes las he compartido en el foro, pero ahí no están las bases electrotécnicas que respaldan el metodo de diseño.


Buenas tardes. 
Muchas gracias por el nombre del libro es relativamente fácil conseguir una copia, es muy interesante sobre todo los estabilizadores a núcleo saturado. Es una pena que los estabilizadores a núcleo saturado y ferroresonates salgan monetariamente costosos. 
De nuevo gracias. 

Tengo un inconveniente resulta que por la pandemia y otros motivos socioeconómicos del país (polombia) el precio del cobre se fue por las nubes, es una locura. He conseguido alambre redondo y plano de aluminio mi duda es ¿Que densidad de corriente se maneja para este tipo de conductor de aluminio? 
Es muy escasa la información no he podido conseguir equivalencia con el cobre ni la corriente vs calibre del aluminio. 

Gracias, buena tarde.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate en las tablas de resistencia por metro y por sección, vas a tener que agrandar el núcleo para que entre


----------



## Rorschach

Aquí tienes una tabla de equivalencias, de todos modos, si buscas por internet hay montones de sitios con tablas de equivalencias, y temas de los que estás consultando.-

*Tabla de reemplazo de alambres de cobre, por 2, y 3 en paralelo, y aluminio*
​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas noches, espero se encuentren bien. 

El libro que nos recomendó el señor @Dr. Zoidberg es excelente me ha aclarado muchas dudas, gracias a él he podido realizar varios proyectos y por que no decirlo he podido ganar unos cuantos pesos. 

En el libro se presentan 2 tipos de estabilizadores muy interesantes en estos días haré un par de pruebas. 

Ahora bien estos estabilizadores usan 2 núcleos y una variante con 2 núcleos y un capacitor, por desgracia sale muy costosos pero la regulación de tensión es impresionante. Ahora bien en base a estos estabilizadores quisiera preguntarles si alguno tiene información sobre los cálculos de un estabilizador feroresonante de 1 solo núcleo, he visto que traen 3 bobinados y un shunt magnetico que a mi parecer es más económico que usar 2 núcleos. 

Se agradece enormemente cualquier documento o libro descargable sobre estos estabilizadores. 

Gracias, feliz noche/día.


----------



## Rorschach

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenas noches, espero se encuentren bien.
> 
> El libro que nos recomendó el señor @Dr. Zoidberg es excelente me ha aclarado muchas dudas, gracias a él he podido realizar varios proyectos y por que no decirlo he podido ganar unos cuantos pesos.
> 
> En el libro se presentan 2 tipos de estabilizadores muy interesantes en estos días haré un par de pruebas.
> 
> Ahora bien estos estabilizadores usan 2 núcleos y una variante con 2 núcleos y un capacitor, ....


¿A que libro te refieres?,  ¿Será el libro "Transformadores" del  Ingeniero Francisco L. Singer?


----------



## Luis Emilio

JV dijo:


> Un pequeño aporte al tema:
> 
> 
> Descripción de los transformadores y planilla de Excel para realizar cálculos. Hay un programa también pero no lo probé:
> transformador
> 
> Video demostrativo de como armar un transformador:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos..



*H*ola*,* pero el video no dura ni 1 minuto ?!


----------



## Fogonazo

Luis Emilio dijo:


> hola pero el video no dura ni 1 minuto?!!



¿ Cual sería el problema con la duración ?, el video muestra lo que debe mostrar.


----------



## Rorschach

Luis Emilio dijo:


> hola pero el video no dura ni 1 minuto?!!


¿A quién le escribes?, ¡ese video esta publicado en el año 2008 ! Es breve, pero bien explicado !
En YouTube, y en Google, tienes un montón de videos acerca de como hacer transformadores, solo hay que buscar !!!!


----------



## ricbevi

Luis Emilio dijo:


> hola pero el video no dura ni 1 minuto?!!


Eso porque lo reproduces a velocidad normal, pasas por la configuración de la velocidad y seleccionas 0.25 y ya dura casi cuatro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=construccion+transformador+monofasico


----------



## Luis Emilio

ricbevi dijo:


> Eso porque lo reproduces a velocidad normal, pasas por la configuración de la velocidad y seleccionas 0.25 y ya dura casi cuatro
> Ver el archivo adjunto 275055



*P*ero se puede explicar como *ha*cer el diseño y cálculo de un tra*ns*fo*rmador* en 4 minutos....?
*N*o se ...., pregunto porque no lo he visto aún.


----------



## Fogonazo

Luis Emilio dijo:


> pero se puede explicar como hacer el diseño y calculo de un trafo en 4 minutos....?
> no se ...., pregunto porque no lo he visto aun


El cálculo se encuentra explicado en este mismo tema, NO hace falta incluirlo en un vídeo


----------



## ricbevi

Luis Emilio dijo:


> *P*ero se puede explicar como *ha*cer el diseño y cálculo de un tra*ns*fo*rmador* en 4 minutos....?
> *N*o se ...., pregunto porque no lo he visto aún.


Yo aprendí solito, sin video "a la antigua"(desde los libros), haciendo y equivocándome pero me llevo mas de 4 minutos, seguro.

Comente como hacer que dure mas tiempo el video si el tema pasaba por la duración del mismo.

Me parece que si realmente quieres aprender algo busques una fuente confiable de información al respecto la estudies hasta aprender los fundamentos y reglas que lo rigen. 

Eso lleva tiempo y dinero por eso en el 99% de los casos se compra echo porque alguien ya lo estudio y lo hizo y de esa forma aprovechas o no mejor, el tuyo.


----------



## Rorschach

Tal cual como dice ricbevi, somos muchos los que tuvimos que aprender solitos, por aquella época, fines de los 70, solo existían los libros, los comprabas, o lo pedías prestado, y sinó a una biblioteca.
También estaban las revistas del gremio, aquí en Argentina: Radio Práctica, Radio Técnica, Radio Chasis, etc.
Viendo unos libros, apareció entre sus hojas, una foto que no encontraba, mi primer tallercito de armado de transformadores, año 1981.
​Cuanto tiempo !!! 

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Rorschach dijo:


> Tal cual como dice ricbevi, somos muchos los que tuvimos que aprender solitos, por aquella época, fines de los 70, solo existían los libros, los comprabas, o lo pedías prestado, y sinó a una biblioteca.
> También estaban las revistas del gremio, aquí en Argentina: Radio Práctica, Radio Técnica, Radio Chasis, etc.
> Viendo unos libros, apareció entre sus hojas, una foto que no encontraba, mi primer tallercito de armado de transformadores, año 1981.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 275079​Cuanto tiempo !!!
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach


!Riiiiicoooo!
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hell_fish

Buen día.
Segun el libro "Transformadores" de Francisco L. Singer. segunda parte se menciona el calculo de transofrmadores trifasicos:



Ahora bien, para el cálculo de autotransformadores trifasicos cómo calculo Pa ?
Como sería la conexión de este tipo de autotransformadores trifasicos?

Cabe destacar que he fabricado autotransformadores trifasicos pero con 3 autotransformadores monofasicos utilizando el neutro de la instalación, me pregunto si utilizando núcleo trifasico seria la conexión similar?

Gracias y buen sabado.


----------



## Rorschach

hell_fish dijo:


> Buen día.
> Segun el libro "Transformadores" de Francisco L. Singer. segunda parte se menciona el calculo de transofrmadores trifasicos:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281779
> 
> Ahora bien, para el cálculo de autotransformadores trifasicos cómo calculo Pa ?
> Como sería la conexión de este tipo de autotransformadores trifasicos?
> 
> Cabe destacar que he fabricado autotransformadores trifasicos pero con 3 autotransformadores monofasicos utilizando el neutro de la instalación, me pregunto si utilizando núcleo trifasico seria la conexión similar?
> 
> Gracias y buen sabado.


Ya has preguntado acerca de este tema hace tiempo : Calculo, diseño y construcción de transformadores

Entra aquí, regístrate, y baja el PDF, está todo lo que deseas saber acerca de :AUTOTRANSFORMADORES


----------



## hell_fish

Rorschach dijo:


> Ya has preguntado acerca de este tema hace tiempo : Calculo, diseño y construcción de transformadores
> 
> Entra aquí, regístrate, y baja el PDF, está todo lo que deseas saber acerca de :AUTOTRANSFORMADORES


Lamentablemente no hay nada referente al calculo de autotransformadores trifasicos en el libro, que esta de mas decir que es excelente. Creo que no me arriesgare y haré 3 autotrafos monofasicos, los referenciare con el neutro para esa instalación trifasica.

Por otro lado se que por cuestiones de derechos de autor tal vez no se pueda subir el libro que he mencionado anteriormente pero si alguien tiene la parte 3 podria compartirlo por algun medio? Se me daño mi disco y esa parte no tenia respaldo en la nube por lo que se me perdio...

Buenas noches, bendiciones.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hell_fish dijo:


> Por otro lado se que por cuestiones de derechos de autor tal vez no se pueda subir el libro que he mencionado anteriormente pero si alguien tiene la parte 3 podria compartirlo por algun medio? Se me daño mi disco y esa parte no tenia respaldo en la nube por lo que se me perdio...


En internet está el libro completo. Solo es cuestión de buscarlo....y dudo que luego de 50 años y fallecido el autor se puedan aplicar "derechos de autor"...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hace mucho que no ando ni instalo autotransformadores trifásicos , si se que rinden mejor y son mas baratos que tres monofásicos , la potencia se calculaba con raíz de tres , ahora te busco algo . . .










						Como calcular la corriente de un transformador monofasico y trifasico
					

Vamos a ver como calcular la corriente de un transformador monofásico y de un transformador trifásico. Para alta y baja tensión.




					www.trafomex.com.mx


----------



## hell_fish

hell_fish dijo:


> Lamentablemente no hay nada referente al calculo de autotransformadores trifasicos en el libro, que esta de mas decir que es excelente. Creo que no me arriesgare y haré 3 autotrafos monofasicos, los referenciare con el neutro para esa instalación trifasica.
> 
> Por otro lado se que por cuestiones de derechos de autor tal vez no se pueda subir el libro que he mencionado anteriormente pero si alguien tiene la parte 3 podria compartirlo por algun medio? Se me daño mi disco y esa parte no tenia respaldo en la nube por lo que se me perdio...
> 
> Buenas noches, bendiciones.


Hola soy yo de nuevo.

En la pagina que el amigo @Rorschach posteo esta el libro completo por si alguien lo necesita gracias, de verdad gracias...

Gracias señor @DOSMETROS seria de verdad muy importante esa información.


----------



## Scooter

hell_fish dijo:


> Buen día.
> Segun el libro "Transformadores" de Francisco L. Singer. segunda parte se menciona el calculo de transofrmadores trifasicos:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281779
> 
> Ahora bien, para el cálculo de autotransformadores trifasicos cómo calculo Pa ?
> Como sería la conexión de este tipo de autotransformadores trifasicos?
> 
> Cabe destacar que he fabricado autotransformadores trifasicos pero con 3 autotransformadores monofasicos utilizando el neutro de la instalación, me pregunto si utilizando núcleo trifasico seria la conexión similar?
> 
> Gracias y buen sabado.


En general los autotrafos trifásicos suelen estar en estrella, ponerlos en triángulo daría lugar a cosas curiosas como que varía el ángulo con el ajuste mientras que la tensión variaría poco, y si no están los tres cursores solidarios irían los ángulos mas bien a su aire.
La ventaja de uno trifásico es que se ahorra mucho hierro en el núcleo; la mitad de columnas y mas o menos lo mismo en las barras horizontales.
¿Para qué los usarías? Hoy en día no les veo mucha utilidad.


----------



## Nebulio

Sencillez y rapidez para un transformador monofásico pequeño o mediano:
Nº de espiras por voltio: una constante que llamamos C dividido por la sección del núcleo en cm² .
El valor de la constante C varía entre 45 y 30, esto es debido a la calidad de las chapas. Si son de muy buena calidad, se toma el valor de 30 y si son de calidad deficiente, cosa ya rara, se toma el valor de 45.
Si tenemos un núcleo de por ejemplo 10 cm² y unas chapas de calidad, podemos decir que el número de espiras por voltios será de:
35/10=3,5 en régimen continuo.
El problema es saber de qué calidad son las chapas, pero en transformadores antiguos o muy antiguos vamos a tener que darle a la constante C un valor alto, alrededor de 45. Si las chapas son más modernas, pues dar 35 será acertado.
Los transformadores de microondas están todos algo forzados, tienen menos espiras por voltio, deberían tener 1,25 y tienen 1, en vacío a 220 se van a 1 amperio por lo menos, pero esto se hace así para que pesen menos y cuesten la mitad.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nebulio dijo:


> Nº de espiras por voltio: una constante que llamamos C dividido por la sección del núcleo en cm² .
> El valor de la constante C varía entre 45 y 30, esto es debido a la calidad de las chapas. Si son de muy buena calidad, se toma el valor de 30 y si son de calidad deficiente, cosa ya rara, se toma el valor de 45.


El uso de esas "constantes" de valores tomados al boleo requiere muchísima experiencia en el calculo y construcción de los transformadores y NO dependen de la calidad de la chapa, que es algo "subjetivo", sino del valor de la inducción a la que va a trabajar el núcleo.
Leé aca lo que discutimos hace un par de años:





						Diseño de un Amplificador de Ocho Canales
					

A sus órdenes :)  !!!, corriente de vacío : 37,28 mA !!! :cool:




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



y tenes para leer desde antes y despues de ese post, pero ahí muestra el efecto de las "constantes"...


----------



## Nebulio

Bueno, en realidad, no es una constante, es una variable entre 45 y 30. Pero el valor de la inducción va a depender de la calidad de las chapas para las mismas espiras.
A mí me ha funcionado muy bien así y he construido muchos transformadores, aunque siempre he dado algunas espiras de más para que vayan suaves y no consuman demasiado en vacío. Todos han funcionado y no se ha quemado ni calentado en exceso ninguno, que es lo mejor que se puede esperar.
El problema cuando te encuentras un núcleo de transformador es que no sabes que calidad de chapas tiene, así que aquí va a resultar que mande la experiencia. Los modernos transformadores usan unos materiales muy mejorados y chapas de gran calidad.
He leído bastante del post, pero ¡es que tiene 26 páginas y no me lo voy a leer entero!.


----------



## Rorschach

*La famosa constante 42, que no es una constante ,  *y que ya se ha escrito bastante en el foro, como por ejemplo, ver : ¿constante 42?


----------



## hell_fish

Scooter dijo:


> En general los autotrafos trifásicos suelen estar en estrella, ponerlos en triángulo daría lugar a cosas curiosas como que varía el ángulo con el ajuste mientras que la tensión variaría poco, y si no están los tres cursores solidarios irían los ángulos mas bien a su aire.
> La ventaja de uno trifásico es que se ahorra mucho hierro en el núcleo; la mitad de columnas y mas o menos lo mismo en las barras horizontales.
> ¿Para qué los usarías? Hoy en día no les veo mucha utilidad.


Hola hermano @Scooter, espero se encuentre bien.

El tranasformador trifasico hace parte de un estabilizador de tensión automático por topes o derivaciones, se usara en un hospital donde las variaciones en el voltaje de red (por lo general de bajada) malogran las maquinas hospitalarias.

Este estabilizador debe ser de 15kw, con 4 derivaciones por fase conmutadas dependiendo el voltaje en la red. Me gustaria ahorrar un poco en el nucleo ya que es un hospital de un pueblo pequeño donde no hay muchos recursos por lo que el presupuesto va bastante justo..

buena tarde para todos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Los equipos para centros de salud no son para pichulearles en materiales, sobre todo - en este caso - por que impediría la aislacion de la red, cosa que sí haría un transformador. Esto puede importar o nó, pero probablemente impida que el equipo pase algun tipo de certificación...si es que las hacen en tu país.
Y ni que hablar si por una falla del autotransformador palma algún paciente....


----------



## hell_fish

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Los equipos para centros de salud no son para pichulearles en materiales, sobre todo - en este caso - por que impediría la aislacion de la red, cosa que sí haría un transformador. Esto puede importar o nó, pero probablemente impida que el equipo pase algun tipo de certificación...si es que las hacen en tu país.
> Y ni que hablar si por una falla del autotransformador palma algún paciente....


Hola que tal.

Si entiendo tu preocupación pero repito es un hospital pequeño no hay maquinas de soporte vital, el hospital es de baja complejidad de un pueblo pequeño... si un paciente llega en estado critico se traslada hacia la ciudad donde pueda ser atendido o ya no sea necesario (RIP), pero hay maquinas como motores o esas para radiografías entre otras que necesitan un voltaje mas o menos estable.

Para poner las cosas en contexto aca hay una clinica con unos estabilizadores chinos, una ups de 10kva pero sin generador para las fallas en el fluido electrico. Se que hay falencias pero es lo que hay por lo que seguire investigando sobre el dimencionado y calculo para autotransformadores en nucleos trifasicos que son mas economicos...

Buena tarde.


----------



## mcrven

Aclaranos algo: Las máquinas que vas a alimentar con ese transformador, ¿Son trifásicas?


----------



## hell_fish

mcrven dijo:


> Aclaranos algo: Las máquinas que vas a alimentar con ese transformador, ¿Son trifásicas?


Buenas tardes.

Las maquinas a alimentar son trifasicas y algunas a 220vac.


----------



## mcrven

Siendo así, quien debería suministrar una acometida de 3 X 220 VAC es la empresa de suministro eléctrico. Con ese servicio tienes acceso a 3 X 220, 1 X 220 y 120.


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas tardes/noches.

He estado buscando información sobre el transformador que adjunto en la imagen, lo encontré con el nombre de transformador tipo boost.
Alguien por favor tiene info*rmación* sobre el diseño de estos tra*ns*fo*rmadore*s*,* por ejemplo si los primarios son idénticos y se calculan ambos para el voltaje de entrada o para la mitad del voltaje  ?

Gracias por la respuesta..


----------



## DJ T3

Para qué necesitas ese tipo de configuración?

Se usa para aumentar el voltaje de salida, como la correccion del factor de potencia en las fuentes de poder, y en otros tipos de fuentes de poder, incluyendo de bajo voltaje...


----------



## hell_fish

DJ T3 dijo:


> Para qué necesitas ese tipo de configuración?
> 
> Se usa para aumentar el voltaje de salida, como la correccion del factor de potencia en las fuentes de poder, y en otros tipos de fuentes de poder, incluyendo de bajo voltaje...


Buenas noches/dias.

Quisiera corregir variaciones de tensión de red con el, señor @DJ T3 
Mis dudas son: ¿como calcular ese tipo de transformadores? ¿los primarios son idénticos? ¿cuanta corriente circula por los conmutadores (reles) en la segunda foto?


----------



## DJ T3

Ahi entendí bien lo que es, y son autotransformadores, en este caso se usan para regular tensiones de red (tanto hacia arriba como hacia abajo).

Te dejo un PDF con los cálculos (si alguien puede dar el "visto bueno" se los agradezco).


----------

